#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  "Als ik in de spiegel keek zag ik niemand... "

## Soraya26

*Op dit verhaal, "Als ik in de spiegel keek zag ik niemand... " , gelden auteursrechten !!!
Alle rechten zijn voorbehouden aan de schrijfster van het verhaal "Als ik in de spiegel keek zag ik niemand... " 
Niets uit dit verhaal mag worden verveelvoudigd, opgeslagen in een geautomatiseerd gegevensbestand, of openbaar gemaakt, in enige vorm of op enige wijze, hetzij elektronisch, mechanisch door fotokopien, opnamen of enige andere manier, zonder voorafgaande toestemming van de schrijfster.*


Dit is een waargebeurd verhaal...
Hoor graag van jou als lezer wat je ervan vindt en of ik door moet gaan gezien het de eerste keer is voor mij dat ik een verhaal schrijf  :nerveus: 

*WAAR BEN JE GEWEEST ?*

Dek de tafel ! Zorg voor je broer ! Doe de afwas ! Wat ben je aan het doen ! Blijf hier ! Ga niet naar buiten ! Help je moeder ! Praat niet met dat meisje ! Bij wie ben je geweest ?! WAAR BEN JE GEWEEST ??
Vragen die ik dag in dag uit op mn bord krijg. Ik heet Layla ben geboren en getogen in Rotterdam, ik heb 2 broers en een zus. Mn oudste broer Mohammed woont opzichzelf en is relaxed, mn broer Amin die erna komt heeft zn momenten en mn zusje Amira is het lievelingetje en een verwend nest. Ik zit in mn laatste jaar MBO en ben 23 jaar. Volgend jaar wil ik de HBO doen ik weet alleen nog niet welke richting maar ach daar heb je de open dagen toch voor. 


*BEZOEK UIT FRANKRIJK...*

Het is vrijdag na school ga ik weer naar huis, ik kom binnen en ruik... koekjes? Eenmaal in de keuken aangekomen zie ik mn ma en zusje druk in de weer met koken en bakken en alles klaar zetten voor bezoek. Mn ma zegt: Layla wat sta je daar nou trek snel iets anders aan en kom ons helpen, we krijgen zometeen bezoek uit frankrijk..... ik sta enkele tellen verstijfd in de deur opening met de vragen Frankrijk ?? wat voor bezoek, wie zijn het en waarom komen ze ??? ............

----------


## beertjelief

Schrijf verder, ben benieuwd naar de rest :nijn:

----------


## Soraya26

Speciaal voor jou beertelief ;-)BEZOEK UIT FRANKRIJK...

Het is vrijdag na school ga ik weer naar huis, ik kom binnen en ruik... koekjes? Eenmaal in de keuken aangekomen zie ik mn ma en zusje druk in de weer met koken en bakken en alles klaar zetten voor bezoek. Mn ma zegt: Layla wat sta je daar nou trek snel iets anders aan en kom ons helpen, we krijgen zometeen bezoek uit frankrijk..... ik sta enkele tellen verstijfd in de deur opening met de vragen Frankrijk ?? wat voor bezoek, wie zijn het en waarom komen ze ??? ............ 

Moeder schreeuwt nogmaals naar me dat ik moet opschieten, ik ren naar mn kamer doe gauw mn joggingspak aan en ren terug naar de keuken. Wat moet ik doen zeg ik, mn ma geeft me het bladerdeeg en een pan vol vulling. Ik ga aan tafel zitten en begin het te vullen. Dan probeer ik heel voorzichtig te informeren... Mam ? wie komen er dan ? Mn ma zucht en zegt: Een achterneef van je vader, zijn vrouw, getrouwde dochter en haar man.
Enne waarom komen ze dan... uhm ik bedoel we kennen ze niet echt toch ? Mn zusje begin geheimzinnig te lachen. Mn ma zegt heel koel: ze hebben een zoon hier in Nederland wonen, die woon hier al een hele tijd omdat hij hier werkt. Ze komen hun zoon bezoeken en ze willen je vader weer eens zien want het is idd erg lang geleden dat we elkaar gezien hebben. Sjoehhhhh.... gaat er door mn hoofd, oh god dank U wel, ik dacht even dat er iets anders aan de hand was, dat ik uitgehuwelijkt werd ofzo! Echt noway dat ik daarmee akkoord ga ik wil studeren ik wil een goeie baan, en ik wil zo zelfstandig worden dat ik ooit thuis kom en zeg, lieve ouders ik heb een topbaan aangeboden gekregen in het buitenland dus ik ga op mezelf wonen en mn eigen leven leiden en indelen zoals ik het wil.... hihihi, mijn stille droom. Ik krijg ineens een dreun van mn zusje wat je te dromen ?? schiet op met het vullen er valt nog zat te doen....
Mn zusje Amira, een opvallend verschijnsel, iets langer als ik, donkerblond stijl haar en groen/grijze ogen, ze lijkt op mn moeder en oma. Ik lijk meer op mn vader 1.63, donker krullend haar, licht bruine ogen. We lijken dus totaal niet op elkaar al zie je ergens wel dat we zusjes zijn.
Voordat de gasten arriveren rennen mn zusje en ik naar onze kamers om een marokkaanse pyama/ jurk aan te doen, je kent ze wel ze hangen in iedere markt in marokko en in alle kleuren, je hebt ze in broek en jurkje ook gewoon een lange jurk. Mn zusje doet een lange jurk aan en ik broek met tuniekje, zit wat lekkerder vind ik zelf.
Ineens gaat de bel... BEZOEK UIT FRANKRIJK.

*OHH WAT BEN JE GROOOT GEWORDEN.*

Mn vader staat op en doet de deur open, wij staan met zn drieen netjes in de woonkamer klaar om de familie te ontvangen die we eigenlijk helemaal niet kennen. Maar van marokkaanse cultuur-dingetjes kan je niet zomaar afwijken, bezoek moet je altijd het gevoel geven alsof je al jaren op deze grote dat wacht en behandelen als koningen en koninginen. Eerst stapt een wat oudere man binnen, al zeker in de 60, met een witte baard. Hij groet mn pa met 2 kusjes op de wang en omhelst mn pa ( rest van de stoet stroomt inmiddels ook de woonkamer in. iedereen groet iedereen met de gebruikelijke hand voor de man / vrouw. de gebruikelijke kusjes voor de vrouw/ vrouw. Dan gaat iedereen zitten en komt een soort van elkaar voorstellen. De vrouw van de achterneef van mn pa bekijkt mij en mn zusje van top tot teen, en dan begint het, wie is nou Layla en wie is nou Amira, mn wijst naar mij en zegt dat is Layla, OHHH WAT BEN JE GROOT GEWORDEN. Ik kan me nog goed herinneren dat ik je voor het laatst als kleuter gezien had. Ik schenk haar een verlegen glimlach en kijk naar de grond. Dan zegt ze tegen Amira en jij was toen nog een babytje moet je nou zien een prachtige dame, mn zusje niet zo verlegen als ik zegt dank u tante. Hoe was de reis hierheen, hoe is het met iedereen ( alsof ze iemand kent hahaha ) ? De getrouwde dochter bekijkt ons ook en kijkt een beetje minachtend om haar heen naar onze woonkamer. Haar man mengt zich in het gesprek met zn schoonvader en mn pa en mn moeder en praat met de moeder en dochter. Mooi moment voor mij en mn zusje om te vluchten of wel.. thee en koffie zetten. Ik de keuken doe ik mn zusje treiterig na.. ohh dank u tante en hoe was de reis en hoe is het met rest van de famillie ?? DAMN GET A LIFE hoor ! Mn zusje doet mij na met een lachje en meteen naar de grond kijken en we liggen allebei dubbel. 

Wel of geen vervolg dames ????

----------


## beertjelief

> Speciaal voor jou beertelief ;-)
> Wel of geen vervolg dames ????



Dank je, voel me gevleid :blij: 

Natuurlijk willen we een vervolg, ga door please :engel:

----------


## only1hanangirl

ja graag een vervolggggg

groetjessss

----------


## beertjelief

Nog steeds niets :huil:

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo dames :-) daar gaan we dan...

*Arrogante &*#&$&q^$& !!!*

Mn zusje en ik brengen de thee en koffie in mooi versierde dienbladen naar de woonkamer, vervolgens halen we de koekjes, nootjes, en allemaal marokkaanse hapjes en zetten die op tafel. De koffie en thee staat bij mn ma in de buurt dus ik denk nou kan ik lekker gaan zitten moeder is daar toch zo goed in. Ik wil net terug naar mn stoel of mn ma geeft mij en mn zusje een blik die we meteen begrijpen. Amira ( mn zusje ) loopt eerst naar de tafel toe pakt de koffie en vraagt aan mevrouw des huizes wat ze wil drinken, koffie zwart... ik vraag beetje verlegen aan haar dochter in mn beste marokkaans wat ze wil drinken... uhm, heeft ze me nou niet gehoord of negeerd ze me nou. Mn ma en haar ma praten door en onze vaders en haar man ook ( mn zusje is inmiddels de mannen aan het voorzien van koffie en thee... en ik sta daar een beetje verloren met een vuurrood kop naar haar te staren ( Latifa heeft ze trouwens, 25 jaar, net een half jaar getrouwd... ze hadden beter de A naar voren kunnen halen en er A- LATIF van kunnen maken grrr ). Ik zet mn lachje weer op en vraag het nog eens nu iets luider. Ze steekt haar neus in de lucht kijkt me niet eens aan en mengt zich vervolgens in het gesprek met mn ma en haar ma... wat is dit nou voor ARROGANT &*#&$&q^$& !!! Heb zin om de koffie en thee over haar heen te gieten. Mn ziet aan me dat ik ook en zet een hand op haar schoot en zegt wat wil jij drinken Benti ? O oh uhm doe maar een CAFE AU LAITE svp... Amira staat weer naast me. Cafe au laite zeg ik glimlachend in haar gezicht kijk Amira aan en zeg vervolgens op je hoofd straks !!! Amira moet haar lach inhouden.
Latifa kijkt me strak aan ... ze vermoedt natuurlijk dat ik iets over haar hem gezegd. Ik zet het kopje voor haar neus neer met een smak en zeg oh Pardoooo. Mn ma geeft me een van haar boze blikken. Ik haal mn schouders op en ga zitten. Er wordt vollop gepraat over vroeger etc... dingen waarvan Amira en ik denken van wat is dat ????
Vervolgens gaan we aan tafel. De mannen eten in de woonkamer en de vrouwen in de keuken. Daarna is er weer koffie tot 01:00. Hmm ziet er naar uit dat deze mensen blijven logeren. Als mn ma even naar de keuken loopt loop ik haar achterna. Wanneer gaan ze weg fluister ik? Weg ? zegt mn ma, doe niet zo onbeleeft en ga je kamer netjes maken zodat Latifa daar kan slapen. DIT MEEN JE GEWOON NIET HE !!! Die koe in mijn bed... grrr. Ok nou niet echt het moment om een discussie te voeren. Ik loop naar mn kamer, verstop al mn prive dingen (marokkanen in je kamer kan je nooit vertrouwen altijd te nieuwsschierig, heb het al zo vaak meegemaakt). Op dat moment komt Amin binnen, hij groet iedereen blijft een paar minuten zitten. Latifa bekijkt hem van top tot teen... tjah mn broer mag er best wezen. Dan staat hij op en zegt ik ga wel bij Mohammed slapen ( bij een van zn Hollandse grietjes dus ) dan kunnen jullie van mijn kamer gebruik maken. Vader geeft hem een schouderklopje en zegt, komen jij en Mohammed hier ontbijten dan, je oom vind het leuk om jullie eens te zien. Uhm ja zegt Amin aarzelend. Nou iedereen krijgt een slaap plek aangewezen ik breng A-latif naar mn kamer. Waar is le toilet zegt ze ( ohhhh wat praat ze irritant )... ik breng haar naar het toilet, mais non zegt ze... hebben jullie geen frans toilet ?? Nee zeg ik kortaf. Waar wassen jullie je dan zegt ze met een vies gezicht. We hebben een douche zeg ik en hier gebruiken we wc papier. Ze kijkt me aan en zegt wij gebruiken ook wc papier maar wassen ons ook graag, loopt het toilet in en gooit de deur dicht. 

*DE VOLGENDE OCHTEND.*

De volgende ochtend worden Amira en ik al om 6 uur gewekt door mn ma om te helpen met ontbijt klaar maken. Als iedereen wakker is dienen we het ontbijt op... echt veel te veel maar ja zo gaat dat. Op dat moment komen Mohammed en Amin binnen, Mohammed loopt op mij af en zegt he zina en geeft me een kus op mn voorhoofd ( top broer!! krijg altijd een warm gevoel bij hem en het gevoel dat ik belangrijk ben ) Latifa geeft me een van haar blikken uit jaloezie. Dan geeft hij Amira ook een kus en mn ma ook. Na het ontbijt en geklets dat veel te lang duurt besluiten de gasten maar eens verder te gaan.. op naar hun zoon. Hmm hun zoon... ergens ben ik wel nieuwsgierig naar hem, stel dat ik hem al eerder gezien heb. Hij woont ook in Rotterdam hahaha. Zou wat zijn dat ik hem gewoon ken ofzo van gezicht.
De gasten vertekken en ons staat het opruim werk te wachten....

*"LEKKER" SHOPPEN...*

Na het opruimen besluit ik mn vriendin Aya te bellen en lekker samen naar de stad te gaan. Aya heeft er ook zin in en binnen 10 minuten staat ze op me te wachten bij de deur. Ik zeg tegen mn ma dat ik ff de stad in ga. Meteen krijg ik de vraag, met wie ? Aya mam.( Aya's vader werkt in de moskee en is gewoon een nette meid dus met haar mag ik wel omgaan want haar ouders zij net zo streng als die van mij) Ow ok... niet te laat he !!! Nee man. Ik ren het huis uit voordat ze zich bedenkt. 
Ikke: Hey schatje... 
Aya: Hallo hallo lieverd... 
Kus kus...

Ik vertel Aya over bezoek dat we hadden en over A- latif. Aya ligt dubbel bij het verhaal over de koffie en toilet... en begint allemaal franse woordjes te roepen op een kapsones manier. Hele weg naar de stad liggen we dubbel. 
Ok dan zegt Aya... het "LEKKER" SHOPPEN kan beginnen... check die eens op 12 uur. ik kijk recht voor me en een loopt een leuke jongen ons kant op... uhummmmm zeg ik. hihihi zegt Aya. De jongen kijkt ook naar ons knipoogt naar me en loopt verder. DAMN zegt Aya ik zag hem eerst hoor !!! Ik ben even helemaal van de kaart... wow wat een leuke jongen!!!!! Aya wekt me uit mn droom en we lopen verder, winkel in winkel uit... we krijgen trek en besluiten een loempia te nemen. We staan bij het kraampje een jonge man staat voor ons op zn loempia te wachten. Aya zegt tegen me: Sambaaal elbij ? Ik begin te lachen en zeg: vool mij lijst met stukkie blood.. Aya schiet keihard in de lach en ik doe mee, de jongen voor ons blijft voor zich kijken maar lacht ook mee... Aya en ik worden er stil van en kijken elkaar aan. De jongen pakt zn Loempia aan geeft de man 5 euro en zegt die is voor de dames achter me geef ze ook wat sambaaal elbij. draait zich om zegt eet smakelijk dames, kijkt mij verrast aan en zegt haha... 3e keer dat ik jullie tegen kom trakteer jij, geeft me weer een knipoog en loopt door ! WOJOW !!! hij is het hij is die leuke jongen van daarnet .. wilie wilie, AYA !!!! allemaal door jou hebben we van de lompe grappen zitten maken... Aya zegt snel loempias en erachter aan desnoods om zn 5 euro zogenaamd terug te geven.....................

----------


## beertjelief

Hahaha dat was een leuk vervolgje. Ga je snel verder :Smilie:

----------


## only1hanangirl

spannendd!!!! vervolgje graaggg

groetjes

----------


## beertjelief

Verder please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## prinses1988

leuk verhaal meid
ga zo door!!

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi meiden, hier een vervolg...

*SPOORLOOS*

De aziatische man achter de loempia kraam kijkt ons geirriteerd aan omdat we zo hyper staan te doen voor zijn kraampje en roept: wat vol lompia wil je ? Aya: 2 vegetarische en snel graag. Terwijl we wachten op onze loempia zien we de jongen de trap van de koopgoot aflopen... shiiiiitttt het is zooo druk daar, zo vinden we hem nooit. We nemen snel onze loempia's en lopen op hoge tempo de trap af, koopgoot in...
Eenmaal beneden aangekomen is de jongen SPOORLOOS.... Aya en ik kijken elkaar aan en halen onze schouders op, we besluiten verder te gaan, we lopen H&M lingerie binnen en kopen allebei een nieuw lingerie setje. Kijk zegt Aya, de bikini's zijn weer binnen. ohhh wat mooi... Aya koopt meteen een bikini met allemaal kleurtjes en ik ga voor de oranje met bruine bikini met broekje. Als we de H&M uitlopen besluiten we naar huis te gaan. Thuis aangekomen gaan we meteen aan tafel... lekker smullen.

*PLANNEN VOOR MAROKKO*

Pfff eindelijk mn laatste tentamens achter de rug, gelukkig heb ik tot zover alles gehaald dus maakt eigenlijk al niet uit wat uitslag van deze laatste 2 zal zijn... ik heb laatste jaar GEHAALD joepiiiiii. Ik wacht buiten op Aya zodat we samen naar huis kunnen lopen. Het is eind Juni en heerlijk weer. Overal lopen meiden in rokjes en slippers. Mn pa was aan het wachten op of Mohammed zou gaan naar Marokko dit jaar en dan zouden we kijken wanneer we precies zouden gaan. Heerlijk, ik kan niet wachten. In marokko mag ik altijd lekker mn eigen gang, niemand die op ons ( Amira en ik ) let. Lekker hele dag naar het strand en in de avond wandelen met nichten en neven. Terwijl ik aan het wegdromen ben trekt Aya aan mn Arm: Halllooooo wakker worden !!! We lopen samen naar huis. Aya verteld dat ze dit jaar ook naar Marokko gaan, mn geluk kan niet op. Aya woont 2 straten verder in marokko dus dat wordt geweldig. Afgelopen 2 jaar is ze niet geweest omdat haar vader bezig was met het verbouwen van hun huis, maar dit jaar wordt het dus 1 groot feest. Thuis aangekomen zit Mohammed met vader en moeder in de woonkamer... DE PLANNING VOOR MAROKKO !
Ik geef mohammed 2 kusjes en een knuffel mn pa en ma een kus op hun voorhoofd en ga zitten. En Mo zeg ik plagend: ga je dit jaar dan eindelijk een vrouwtje zoeken in marokko. Mo kijkt me lachend aan en zegt ik dacht eerder een man voor mijn zusje die daar rijp en klaar voor is. Mn ma voegt daar aan toe dat het idd tijd wordt dat ik daarover na ga denken gezien ik nu klaar ben met mn studie en er niet jonger op wordt. Ik heb geen zin in de discussie en begin maar gauw met wanneer gaan we naar Marokko. Vader zegt: we wachten nog even op antwoord van Mhamed want we gaan langs hem in frankrijk en dan samen naar maroc ( Mhamed is de achterneef van mn pa die laatst hier was.. vader van A-latif ). Oh zeg ik, gaan we met hun ??
Ja voegt mn moeder er aan toe, hun zoon woont hier en gezien je broers niet naar marokko willen dit jaar gaan we in gezelschap van hem en zijn familie. Je oom en tante komen volgende week weer een paar dagen hierheen omdat ze wat inkopen willen doen en dan komt hun zoon ook, kunnen we meteen kennis maken (dit zegt mn ma met een grijns)... voordat ik iets kan zeggen komt Amira schreeuwend binnen: ik ben over ik ben over !!!! woohahah joepiii. Amira zit op de HAVO en doet het ieder jaar erg goed. Vader en moeder feliciteren Amira en laten blijken hoe trots ze op haar zijn. Ik ben ook zeker geslaagd: zeg ik : uitslag krijg ik volgende week maar ik ben al geslaagd, het maakt niet uit wat ik voor de laatste toetsen heb gehaald voor cijfer want ik sta voor ieder va a aaa akk vak... mn pa staat midden in mn verhaal op pakt zn jas doet die aan en zegt dat hij naar moskee gaat. Mn ma zegt tegen mn vader dat ze bij de buurvrouw op de koffie gaat, staat op en loopt naar haar kamer om haar jas te pakken. Mohammed kijkt me lachend aan en zegt: goed van je zeg! Ik zeg: jah... tss het interesseerd alleen niemand! Mo zegt kom eens naast me zitten. Ik sta op en ga naast mn broer zitten, hij slaat een arm om me heen en zegt. We zijn allemaal onwijs trots op je hoor. Je weet hoe onze ouders zijn die hebben school etc nooit echt belangrijk gevonden. Ik denk dat ze enthousiaster zouden reageren als je zou zeggen dat je met je neef Amr uit marokko wilt trouwen. Ik kijk hem vol ongeloof aan en zeg well tooo bad !! dat gaat dus mooi niet gebeuren dus ze hoeven ook dit jaar niets te proberen. Mo begint kei hard te lachen.

----------


## Soraya26

Helemaal geen enkele reactie :-( snik snik .....

*OOM EN TANTE UIT FRANKRIJK WEER...* 

Een week later kon ik mn uitslag gaan ophalen op school, ik had het zoals ik al wist gehaald. Ik kon nu lekker gaan zoeken naar een vervolg opleiding. Aya heeft het ook gehaald en we besluiten samen een aantal HBO scholen te bezoeken na school. Aya weet nog niet zeker of ze wel door wil gaan met studeren. Ze wil zich wel inschrijven en dan na de zomervakantie kijken wat ze gaat doen. Persoonlijk vind ik dat erg jammer... ik zou zo graag verder willen studeren met Aya. Ik ben ook een beetje bang dat we anders een beetje uitelkaar zullen groeien omdat we dan elkaar minder zullen zien :-(.........
We bezoeken wat scholen in Rotterdam en de opleiding International Bussiness and Management spreekt mij erg aan, International bussiness is precies wat ik nodig heb om straks zelfstandig mijn gang te kunnen gaan. Aya vind media en reclame wel interessant. We schrijven ons in en gaan dan naar huis want vandaag komen OOM EN TANTE UIT FEANKRIJK WEER, de achterneef van mn vader met zn vrouw en zijn zoon die ook in Rotterdam woont komt dan ook om kennis te maken. Ergens ben ik best nieuwsgierig naar hem... stel dat ik hem wel eens gezien heb ofzo. Aya zegt: hey Layla stel dat het een onwijs leuke jongen is.... ik gebin te lachen en zeg en wat dan nog, ik heb er toch niets aan, ik heb hele andere plannen met mijn leven. Aya zegt dat ik gek ben. We beginnen over marokko te praten en lopen plannetjes te maken van wat we allemaal gaan doen enzo...
Eenmaal thuis aangekomen is mn vader net terug met mn moeder met een auto vol boodschappen.... Jeeeeeetje zeg ik : het is geen bruiloft !!
IK help mn ouders al het eten naar binnen sjouwen en bel mn broer Mo op om hem het goeie nieuws te vertellen en te vertellen dat ik me ingeschreven heb voor een vervolg opleiding waar ik erg veel zin in heb.
Ik: heeeeeyyy grote broer
Mo: hey lieverdje
Ik: uhm, ik weet dat je opzoek bent naar een mooi groot kado voor mij op dit moment dus ik dacht ik help je een handje. Het hoeft niet zo duur hoor, ik ben al tevrede met een auto.
Mo begint te lachen en zegt: ik dacht meer aan een Ballon met gefeliciteerd erop.
Ik: owwww...okay !
Mo: gefeliciteerd schat !!! Ben trots op je. ( deze woorden doen me zoveel goed, zeker gezien het verder niemand interesseerd thuis)
Ik: dank je grote broer, ik heb me ook net ingeschreven voor de opleiding International Bussiness and Management, ik heb er zooooo veel zin in.
Mo: hmmm, ik weet niet Lay... dan ben je 28 straks als je klaar bent met je studie kan je niet beter vast gaan werken en ervaring opdoen.... Ennehh aan je toekomst denken!
Ik: ik denk ook zeker aan mn toekomst daarom ga ik studeren.
Mn moeder roept: Laylahhh met wie zit je zo lang te bellen, hang op en kom me helpen er moet nog veel gebeuren en het is al laat.
Ik: Ma roept, we hebben het er nog wel over ok, kom je straks trouwens ook als die mensen er zijn.
Mo: nee vandaag niet, ik moet werken tot laat en daarna nog wat werk voorbereiden, ik kom morgen vroeg wel ff.
Ik: ok ik spreek je, hou van je!
Mo: hou ook van jou lieverd en nu snel achter het aanrecht jij ...hahah!

Ik trek snel wat makkelijks aan en ga naar de keuken. Amira komt ook net thuis en met zn drieen beginnen we het huis grondig schoon te maken en het feestmaaltijd voor te bereiden. Moeder begint ineens te praten over de mensen die komen, over hoe goed en aardig ze zijn en over dat de jongen een eigen bedrijf gestart heeft hier in Rotterdam en dat het heel goed met hem gaat, dat hij 28 is en van plan is om volgend jaar terug te gaan naar Frankrijk om daar zn bedrijfje voort te zetten. Iets voor jou zegt Amira plagend, ik geef haar een van mn blikken en mn ma kijkt me weer met zo een grijns aan. Hmmm, er is iets.... die grijns verschijnt elke keer als we het over hen hebben! Nou ehhh no way !!! Ik heb hele andere plannen en zal ze kost wat kost bereiken.

Als we alles hebben voorbereid moeten we ons van moeder gaan omkleden om de gasten te kunnen ontvangen straks. Amira trekt weer zo een marokkaanse tuniekje aan in het groen wat haar erg goed staat en maakt zich lichtjes op. Ik doe een zwarte broek aan met daaroverheen een paars met groen en zwart tuniekje van de H&M aan die ik op mn heupen met een touwtje knoop zodat het mooi over mn billen valt. Ik gooi mn krullen lekker los en haal ze uit elkaar, doe er vervolgens een paars lintje omheen heel losjes zodat het een paardestaard wordt. Hmm, ik zie er bleekjes uit vandaag, lijk Amira wel, ik gebruik wat poeder... zo dat ziet er een stuk gezonder uit. Smeer vervolgens wat lipbalsem over mn lippen, doe mn paarse marokkaanse belgat aan. En kijk nog even in de spiegel... hihihi, ik zie er damn goed uit al zeg ik het zelf... maar uuuuhhh waarom heb ik nou eigenlijk die moeite gedaan????? Ik sta 5 minuten verstijfd naar mezelf te kijken en denk weer aan mn moeders woorden en zie haar grijns weer voor me. Ach what the F*ck als die jongen hierheen komt met een bedoeling dan ziet hij iig wat hij NIET kan krijgen. Ik begin te lachen, bekijk mezelf nog ff in de spiegel. 
Mn telefoon gaat; het is Aya...
Aya: en en en... vertel hoe is hij.
Ik: woeoehahaha, jij raar mens ! weet ik veel ze zijn er nog niet en het interesseerd me ook niet dat weet je Aya.
Aya: wat heb je aan ?????
Ik: een zwarte broek, gekleurde tuniekje die we laatst samen hebben gekocht, paars lintje in mn haar en paarse belgat...
Aya: ok dan !!! wedden dat hij je kwijlend aan zal staren .... hahah
Ik: jij spoort niet meid, maar he ik moet mn ma gaan helpen ze roept weer ( altijd als ze me hoort praten door te telefoon ) je hoort me nog.
Aya: je moet me meteen bellen of smsen als je hem gezien hebt ok !!!
Ik: is goed gek, doe ik.

Ik loop naar de woonkamer, mn ma bekijkt me van top tot teen maar zegt niets. Amira zegt Ohh wat een leuk tuniekje waar heb je die vandaan ????
En dan gaat de bel.....

----------


## sweet_m

selaaam,

wil ja aub verder schrijven :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## griezeltje

oh meid ga door je hebt het heel spannend gemaakt

----------


## Soraya26

*En dan gaat de bel.....* 

En dan gaat de bel... vader komt uit de slaapkamer waar hij aan het bidden was en doet de deur open. Zijn neef (die ik vanaf nu oom zal noemen ) en vrouw ( die ik vanaf nu tante zal noemen ) groeten mijn vader en komen vervolgens de woonkamer binnen waar mn ma klaar staat om ze te ontvangen. Dan zijn mijn zusje en ik aan de beurt we groeten oom en tante en nemen hun jassen aan. Ik kijk stiekem naar de gang maar verder is er niemand... hmmm, die zogenaamd geweldige zoon is er dus niet, pfff beter !!
Iedereen vraagt aan iedereen hoe het gaat etc en dan vraagt mn pa aan mn oom waar zijn zoon is want hij zou toch meekomen. Ja ja antwoord mn oom, hij is even de auto ergens parkeren het was hier helemaal vol in de straat. Amira kijkt me aan... en zet een grijns op. Mn ma vraagt waarom Latifa niet mee is gekomen en hoe het met haar gaat. Ze had het druk en haar man moest in het weekend werken dus ze kon niet komen. 
EN DAN GAAT DE BEL... vader staat op om de deur open te doen, dat zal Mahdi wel zijn zegt mn oom. Mahdi ??? wojowww wat een ouderwetse naam zeg, jeeetje wie heet er tegenwoordig nou nog Mahdi awiliiii.... ik moet me inhouden om niet hard te lachen. Weet nou wel zeker dat het een Nerd is, moet gewoon wel hahaha. Op de gang hoor ik mn vader tegen Mahdi zeggen salam mijn zoon, dat is lang geleden zeg, hoe is het met je bl bla bla, ik hoor een andere mannenstem heel beleefd antwoorden. Dan komen ze de woonkamer binnen, ik durf niet te kijken, of eigelijk wil ik niet meteen kijken want weet dat Amira mij nu aan het bestuderen is... 

zal ik verder gaan meiden of .... ?

----------


## beertjelief

Natuurlijk moet je verder gaan :grote grijns:

----------


## griezeltje

weetj hoe lag ik aan het wachten ben op een nieuw vervolg, laat me niet langer wachten en plaats een langer vervolg voor mij, please

groetjes griezeltje :jeweetog:

----------


## Soraya26

Ik zal dit weekend een lange vervolg schrijven dames... sorry heb het even erg druk.

----------


## Soraya26

*SLIK...*

Mahdi loopt de kamer binnen... ik kijk op (terwijl hij iedereen begroet )... 
SLIK... wojow wat een lekker ding !!! Een mooie licht getinte jongen met donker haar en grijs-blauwe ogen die erg opvallen, super goed gekleed in een donkere spijkerbroek en een mooi rood met grijs replay overhemd. Hey maar wacht eens ik heb deze jongen eerder gezien... SLIK!! Maar waar.. jarrabi waar ken ik hem nou van! Mahdi loopt naar me toe en kijkt me ook aan terwijl hij zichzelf hetzelfde afvraagd. Hij heeft me een hand en zegt hi, ik ben Mahdi. Ik: uhhh ja uhh hi.. 
Awillie Layla wat doe je wat voor nerd ben je dat je zo antwoord !! Ik voel dat ik rood wordt en ga gauw zitten. Mahdi gaat naast zn moeder zitten op de bank dus schuin tegenover mij. Ik durf niet zijn richting op te kijken en besluit vast thee te gaan zetten.
Al gauw komt Amira de keuken ingestormd... Wojow hij is leuk he ! Als jij hem niet neemt dan neem ik hem hoor.. hahaha. Ik vertel Amira dat ik zeker weet dat ik hem ergens van ken, maar weet niet meer van waar. we giegelen nog wat en dan bengt Amira de thee en ik een dienblad vol bordjes met van alles om te knabbelen. Nadat iedereen van de thee is voorzien ga ik weer op mn plek zitten. Als ik naar Mahdi kijk zie ik dat hij ook naar mij zit te kijken hij glimlacht naar me en ik kijk snel naar de grond. Als het bijna tijd is om te bidden besluiten mn vader en oom om naar de moskee te gaan. Amira en ik ruimen de tafel af, moeder en tante lopen naar de keuken om het eten voor te bereiden. Ik loop terug naar de woonkamer om te kijken of er nog wat ligt maar Amira ruimt de laatste bordjes op... shiiit wat nu, kan moeilijk zomaar terug lopen naar de keuken. Ik loop dus maar naar de tv zet het aan en vraag of Mahdi iets wil zien, hij zegt dat het niet uitmaakt wat ik opzet. Dan zegt hij, hoe was de Loempia trouwens ? Ik kijk hem aan en dan weet ik het weer, hij is de leuke jongen van de stad toen met Aya... wiliii wiliiiii... ik kijk hem met grote ogen aan en zeg gauw, uhm ohh ben jij het, uhm ik bedoel ja het was lekker, uhm nog bedankt. Hij lacht en zegt: ik moest even denken, maar ik vergeet mooie gezichten niet snel. Ik begin weer te blozen. Dan zegt hij: kan ik misschien ergens bidden. Ik: ja natuurlijk loop maar mee en neem hem mee naar mn kamer. Wiliii mn BH ligt nog gewoon op mn bed, ik pak het snel op en zeg uhm sorry. Hij kijkt naar de grond lacht en zegt geen probleem. Ik geef hem een bidkleed en laat hem zien welke richting hij moet bidden en ga de kamer uit. Ik loop naar de keuken en vraag aan mn ma wat ik moet doen. Niets hoor zegt mn ma, je tante helpt me dus ga jij en je zusje maar Mahdi gezelschap houden en neem wat te drinken mee. Ik pak een dienblad, 3 glazen, een fles cola een fles fernandez en een pak sap en breng het naar de woonkamer. Dan komt Mahdi teruglopen gaat zitten, ik vraag wat hij wil drinken, en schenk een cola voor hem in. 
______________________

Ik zal snel verder gaan...

----------


## griezeltje

dankjewel schat voor je mooie vervolg plaats snel weer wat 
groetjes griezeltje

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi Griezeltje, bedankt voor je reactie... deze is voor jou :-)

*WAT BEZIELT MIJ NOU ??*

Mahdi vraagt aan mij en Amira wat we in het dagelijksleven doen, zijn Nederlands is uitstekend... vraag me af hoe hij dat heeft gedaan gezien hij altijd in Frankrijk heeft gewoont. Hij verteld over zijn bedrijfje: een soort goudengids maar dan als bedrijf. Heel veel mensen zoeken soms naar bijv een loodgieter, daar staat de goudengids vol mee natuurlijk maar men weet niet welke nou echt goed is en of deze kan voldoen aan de wensen van de klant etc. Dus Mahdi bemiddelt tussen vraag en aanbod. Bedrijfje loopt erg goed, hij heeft inmiddels ook al 10 mensen in dienst en wil al snel hetzelfde in Frankrijk beginnen. Hij is momenteel bezig met een mooie locatie hier in Rotterdam en een goeie begin locatie voor straks in Frankrijk. 
Als ik Mahdi vertel dat ik klaar ben met mijn opleiding en dat ik volgens jaar aan een nieuwe studie begin, vraagt hij of ik misschien zin heb om bij hem te komen werken tot dat we naar marokko gaan gezien ik toch niets te doen heb en hij wel wat hulp kan gebruiken. Ik vind het een geweldig bod, ik kan wel wat geld gebruiken voor de vakantie straks, zeker met Aya dat wordt een groot feest en daar is geld voor nodig. Ik zeg dat ik dat graag zou willen maar niet weet of het wel mag van mn ouders. Mahdi zegt dat ik dat aan hem over kan laten en of ik maandag meteen kan beginnen. Jaaaaaaa natuurlijk zeg ik als het mag van mn ouders. We kletsen nog wat en ik zie dat Mahdi steeds naar mij kijkt... Damn hij is zooo leuk !! Maar Layla hoooo stop !!! waar ben je mee bezig ?? WAT BEZIELT MIJ ??? Nee dit kan niet... nee nee, ik vind hem gewoon aardig that's it !! ja precies vind hem gewoon aardig...ohhh hij heeft van die mooie lieve kuiltjes als hij lacht, en dan die mooie ogen, hij ziet er gewoon geweldig uit en is ook nog eens zo netjes, bid etc... Layla !!! dit kan niet, dit kan gewoon niet, STOP !! Amira geeft me een por, Layla mama roept je. Ohh eehhm ohh uuhh ja ik ehh ik ga al zeg ik verward en loop gauw naar de keuken. Moeder zegt dat ik Amin moet bellen om te zeggen dat Mahdi er is en dat hij moet komen. Ik loop naar mn kamer bel Amin.
Amin: Ja ??
Ik: ook salam... 
Amin: wat moet je ?
Ik: tante, oom en hun zoon zijn hier dus je moet komen van moeder.
Amin: zucht ! Ik ben nog even bezig, ik kom wel na het eten.
Ik: wat jij wilt. doei.

Dan bel ik snel Aya nog even.
Aya: hoi !!!!!
Ik: hey, je raadt het noooooiiiit ....
Aya: wat vertel !!
Ik: Aya... het is de jongen van de Loempias toen in de stad.
Aya : watte ??? Meen je niet ??? die onwijs leuke jongen ???
Ik: jaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Aya: Awillliiie !! Oh ik haat jou hahaha
Ik: hahaha, raar he... toen ik hem zag wist ik niet meer waar ik hem van kende maar hij wist het nog hahaha
Aya: zooo Moktab joh !!!
Ik: Aya... uhmm, ik voel me zoo raar, ik bedoel, ik weet niet...
Aya: je vind hem leuk he ?
Ik: uuhh nee joh nee
Aya: hahaha, lieverd geniet ervan en maak er iets moois van hoor !! hahaha
Ik: shit moeder roept, ik moet je nog zoveeeeeeel vertellen, ik bel je straks of morgen vroeg ok ?
Aya: is goed lieverd spannend !! hou me op de hoogte, doei.
Ik: ok schat, doei.

Ik kijk even in de spiegel... WAT BEZIELT MIJ NOU ? heeft Aya gelijk....... vind ik hem leuk? .........

----------


## griezeltje

prachtig prachtig schat,  :nijn: 
danjewel voor het lange vervolgje, ga je snel verder want elke morgen kijk ik in de hoop dat je een vervolgje plaats

 :Wink:  groetjes griezeltje

----------


## samekke

mooi verhaal, ga zeker door
ben benieuwd hoe het verloopt

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo Griezeltje en Sammeke!

Ik kijk even in de spiegel... WAT BEZIELT MIJ NOU ? heeft Aya gelijk....... vind ik hem leuk? ...... hahah, nee joh dat kan niet eens ik ken hem niet en alleen uiterlijk ben ik nooit op afgegaan.
Ik loop terug naar de woonkamer, vader en oom komen terug van moskee en we gaan gezellig met zn allen aan tafel. Onder het eten voel ik dat Mahdi me zit te bestuderen, ik krijg haast geen hap door mn keel en durf niet naar hem te kijken. 
Na het eten ruimen Amira en ik alles af en doen de afwas. Daarna zetten we thee en koffie en gaan er gezellig bij zitten. Amin is er inmiddels ook, iedereen zit gezellig te kletsen. Ik probeer alles wat Mahdi zegt of wat er over hem gezegd wordt op te pikken. Dan vraagt vader hoe het bij Mahdi op werk gaat. Mahdi verteld dat het erg goed gaat en dat heel veel bedrijven met hem willen samen werken etc. En zegt dan: trouwens oom ik heb net van Layla begrepen dat ze klaar is met school dus heb ik heb haar een vakantiebaantje aangeboden op de zaak, ik kan wel wat hulp gebruiken als het mag van u. Mn vader kijkt me strak aan en zegt dan ik weet het niet mijn zoon, wat moet ze dan doen ? Mahdi legt uit dat ik dan op kantoor voorbereidend werk moet gaan doen. Vader knikt dan en zegt zolang ze op kantoor blijft vind ik het prima, ik wil niet dat ze op straat hangt. Mahdi knikt begrijpend en als niemand kijkt knipoogt hij naar me... ik schenk hem een glimlach en kijk snel weg. Het wordt weer een latertje en dan besluiten de gasten weg te gaan. Mn moeder en vader proberen ze nog over te halen om te blijven slapen maar ze willen bij Mahdi thuis gaan slapen omdat ze morgen met hem gaan shoppen en dan naar huis gaan. Als iedereen afscheid van elkaar aan het nemen is, komt Mahdi naar me toe geeft me zijn visite kaartje en zegt zorg je ervoor dat je er maandag om 9 uur bent ? Ik knik en we geven elkaar een hand. Nadat iedereen weg is ruimen Amira en ik de laatste zooi op en gaan dan slapen. Ik ben kapot... maar mn gedachte dwalen steeds af naar Mahdi met zn mooie lach en mooie ogen...

----------


## samoerty

hey,
hahah echt een leuk verhaal!!!
doe zo verder meid!!
ik hoop dat er snel een vervolg komt ...
Boussitaaaz samoerty

----------


## Soraya26

Komt ie dan :-)

Volgende ochtend wordt ik wakker van mijn telefoon... oohhh wie is dat nou, pff ik wil slapen. Ik kijk met 1 oog op mn telefoon "Aya" . Ach natuurlijk, ik had het kunnen verwachten, ik doe mn ogen dicht neem het gesprek aan, zet de telefoon op mn oor en zeg: Wat moet je zo vroeg van me ?
Aya: Ja wat denk je, ik heb tot heel laat op je telefoontje gewacht, VERTEL !!
Ik: Aya ik slaap nog, ik bel je straks ok.
Aya: neeeeeeeeee, vertel nou
Ik: ik ben nog niet wakker dus er zal niets zinnigs uitkomen, ik bel je staks en dan spreken we af ofzo 
Aya: ok, ik geef je hooguit een uur !
Ik: zzzz zzzz zzzzz

Gelukkig belt Aya niet waardoor ik nog 2 uurtjes kan slapen. 
Ik ga uit bed en loop naar de woonkamer, williie mn mascara zit overal ik was gisteren te moe om het weg te halen. Ik neem snel een douche en ga dan naar de woonkamer. Huh waar is iedereen eigenlijk ? Ik loop naar Amira's kamer die ligt nog te slapen, ik maak haar wakker en vraag waar iedereen is. Ze zijn toch naar het geboorte feest van Fatima. Oh ja dat is waar ook, de dochter van een kennis heeft een kindje gekregen. Mn ma had het er nog zo over omdat zij een jaar jonger is en al getrouwd is en een kind heeft inmiddels.
Ik zeg tegen Amira dat ik vast ontbijt maak dus dat ze op moet staan.
Ik loop naar mn kamer, pak mn telefoon en ja hoor 6 oproepen van Aya ! Ik bel haar terug en vraag of ze wil komen want mn ouders zijn toch niet thuis. Ze zegt dat ze er over een uur is. Als het ontbijt klaar is komt Amira naar de keuken, we gaan aan tafel. Zo zus lief zegt Amira, gaat het wat worden met Mahdi. Ik kijk haar aan en doe alsof ik haar niet begrijp. jaaa doe maar alsof je niet weet waar ik het over heb, ik ben je zusje hoor ik kan jou lezen en schijven! Ik lach en zeg, geen idee zussie, hij is leuk en goed gemanierd etc maar verder weet ik niets over hem en is er niets. Amira lacht en zegt, ik ga zo met Samira (vriendin van Amira) naar de markt zal meteen even stof voor mijn taksita zoeken ;-). hahaaha, ja doe maar zeg ik en zoek meteen een bruidsjurk voor mij uit. Dan komt Aya, amira maakt zich klaar om weg te gaan. Aya en ik gaan lekker met een cola op balkon zitten gezien het erg mooi weer is. Vertelll zegt ze. Ik vertel haar over de avond en dat Mahdi mij een baan heeft aangeboden. Volgens Aya wil hij me gewoon beter leren kennen en heeft hij het daarom gedaan. We kletsen en lachen, Aya haalt allemaal liefdes-theorieen erbij. Ik vind het leuk om over Mahdi te praten... ondanks dat ik hem totaal niet ken, heb hem een paar tellen gesproken en een paar uur gezien in gezelschap van iedereen... maar toch heb ik een heel vreemd gevoel.

Ik heb wel eens vriendjes gehad, 2 om precies te zijn maar heb me nooit zo gevoeld, ik weet eigenlijk niet eens wat ik voel, het is zo raar...

'Savond besluit ik op tijd naar bed te gaan... morgen is dan mn eerste werkdag.
Ik spit mn kast uit, shiiiiiittttt wat moet ik aan dan ?? uhm, netjes natuurlijk want het is een kantoor... maar wat. Hmm nou laat ik het op safe spelen en een zwarte broek, witte bloes met daaroverheen een zwarte wikkeltruitje en mn pumps. Jaaa dat is wel een kantoor outfit, zeker voor een eerste dag...

*DE EERSTE WERKDAG...*

Volgende dag sta ik om 7 uur op, ik hoef pas om 9 uur te beginnen en het is niet zo ver maak ik wil niet te laat komen...

----------


## Soraya26

> hey,
> hahah echt een leuk verhaal!!!
> doe zo verder meid!!
> ik hoop dat er snel een vervolg komt ...
> Boussitaaaz samoerty


Bedankt voor je bemoedigende reactie Samoerty !  :Smilie: 

-x-

----------


## griezeltje

hey soraya je hebt me weer helemaal blij gemaakt met je vervolg ik wacht met smacht op een nieuw vervolg laat snel wat van je.

kusjes griezeltje  :wohaa:

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi Griezeltje, een hele dikke knuffel voor jou ;-)

DE EERSTE WERKDAG...

Volgende dag sta ik om 7 uur op, ik hoef pas om 9 uur te beginnen en het is niet zo ver maar ik wil niet te laat komen... 
Ik neem even snel een douche, loop dan naar de keuken voor een boterham een een glasje sap. Dan ga ik terug naar mn kamer, ik doe wat schuim in mn haar zodat mn krullen meteen in model springen, trek de kleren aan die ik gister heb uitgezocht. Ik doe wat mascara op en beetje lipgloss. Zo even mn tas pakken en oh ja een geurtje natuurlijk... hmm welke ... hypnotic poison van Dior hihihi.
Nou een jas heb ik niet nodig want het wordt warm vandaag. Ik ruim mn kamer nog een beetje op want het is pas 8 uur, ik moet om 9 uur beginnen en het is in de stad dus maar kwartiertje hier vandaan. Half 9 ga ik de deur uit... op naar DE EERSTE WERKDAG..
Onderweg begin ik een beetje zenuwachtig te worden, ik wil hem graag zien... hoe zal hij tegen me doen straks op de werkvloer ? Voor ik het weet, ben ik er. Hij zit in het gebouw van Nationale Nederlanden, een hoog gebouw. Ik zoek snel naar het kaartje en loop naar binnen. Binnen moet ik me melden bij de receptie, ik zeg wie ik ben en dat ik kom voor het bedrijf Spectrum, de mevrouw (jaartje of 27, van hindoestaanse afkomst ) achter de balie kijkt me strak aan en vervolgens op de computer en zeg: ah een nieuwe werkneemster bij Mahdi zegt ze mij nog steeds strak aankijkend. Ik begrijp haar blik niet echt en knik een beetje. Ze zegt: 9e etage, je pasje is nog in de maak en kan je vanmiddag hier ophalen bij mn collega. Ze opent het poortje en ik loop door. Voel haar ogen in mn rug prikken als ik op het lift knopje druk en even naar haar draai zie ik dat ze idd zit te kijken. Ze kijkt snel weg... pfff wat is haar probleem nou weer ? Ach wijven het zal wel...
Ik besluit het van me af te zetten en ga naar de 9e. Eenmaal aangekomen bel ik aan bij een grote glazen deur waar Spectrum in het blauw op staat. De deur gaat open en ik loop naar binnen... uhm en nu ? Ik sta in een grote lichte wachtruimte... Ineens hoor ik voetstappen achter me, ik voel de zenuwen naar mn kop stijgen, ik haal diep adem, dat moet Mahdi zijn. Als de voetstappen dichterbij komen draai ik me om...... Hallo jij bent zeker Layla, ik ben Ester afdeling PR. Teleurgesteld maar ergens ook opgelucht geef ik Ester een hand en stel ik me netjes voor. Kon je het een beetje vinden vraagt ze, ja hoor zeg ik. Ze neemt me mee we gaan een gang op en komen in een grote ruimte waar 8 mensen zitten achter hun bureau. Zo zegt Ester hier gebeurt het allemaal. Loop maar mee dan stel ik je meteen voor, we gaan alle bureau's langs en ik wordt aan iedereen voorgesteld, je hebt PR, marketing, sales en boekhouding. Dan lopen we naar de Kantine, dit is dus de kantine zegt Ester mag je natuurlijk gebruik van maken, alles wat er ligt is voor gebruik, er wordt ook dagelijks vers brood, beleg en fruit gebracht dus daar hoef je zelf niet voor te zorgen dat heeft onze Mahdi al gedaan zegt Ester trots ( jeetje wat een toffe baas, gaat er door me hoofd ). Dan lopen we verder en komen in een mooi kantoor, dit is Mahdi's kantoor, normaal gesproken zit hij hier of gezellig bij ons maar vandaag is hij vrij... WATTTTE, vrij ?? gaat er door mn hoofd... Oh is hij vrij VANDAAG zeg ik. Ja zegt Ester, zn ouders zijn op bezoek ofzo. Oh ja denk ik, natuurlijk was ik vergeten... maar damn, ik wilde hem zo graag zien... Ik schrik van mn eigen gedachte en zet het snel van me af. We lopen terug naar de grote ruimte en Ester wijst me mijn plekje aan, hihihi lekker naast het raam. Ik krijg uitleg en de hele dag allemaal klusjes die ik moet doen, zoals brieven uittikken, post voorbereiden, helpen bij de facturatie... In mn pauze loop ik even een rondje door de stad, gezien het pand zich in de stad bevindt. Gelukkig is die Koeli van de Balie er niet meer als ik terug kom, een hollandse mevrouw geeft me mn pasje en legt me wat dingen uit. Met het pasje kan ik door de poorten en hoef ik op de 9e niet aan te bellen. Als het half 6 is mag ik eindelijk naar huis... ik ben kapot zeg !! Ik loop naar huis en bedenk me ineens dat ik niet meer aan Mahdi heb gedacht, teleurstelling was best groot eigenlijk... maar h ... hij is er morgen wel er verschijnt een grijns op mn gezicht. Thuis aangekomen loop ik direct naar mn kamer, plof op het bed neer en val meteen in slaap....

----------


## samoerty

oooooh, ze is in love!!!
hahahah is echt een leuk verhaal!!
khoopp datt jje hett niiet tte drukk hebbt voor eenn vvervolg?!
maarr we horren well vann jje 
Bousittaaz...

----------


## Soraya26

*Verliefdheid... Nee NOOIT MEER !*

Volgende ochtend wordt ik wakker door mn wekker. Pfff wat heb ik lang geslapen zeg, ik spring mn bed uit en meteen onder de douche. Hmm lekker die warme stralen op mn lichaam. Zou Mahdi er vandaag zijn ? Lekker belangrijk of hij er is ik ben daar om mijn centjes te verdienen om lekker los te gaan straks op vakantie want volgend jaar wordt het keihard blokken voor school, en trouwens wat wil ik nou ? Ik wil helemaal geen verliefdheid en dat soort bullshit,nee dat wil ik echt niet !!! NOOIT MEER... want ehh... dat past niet in mijn toekomst plannen en.... ja Mahdi maakt bepaalde gevoelens in mij los... maar nee, neee en nog eens neeeeeee !! er is geen plek voor deze onzin. Ik kom onder de douche vandaan en loop naar de keuken want heb zooo een honger, gisteravond niks gegeten. Ik maak 2 tosti's en thee en ga lekker aan tafel zitten. Dan komt mn moeder de keuken binnen, goeiemorgen zeg ik. Goeiemorgen mompelt mn ma terug. 
Ma:Hoe was het op werk ?
Ik: ja goed zeg ik ( meer info wil ze toch niet hebben )
Ma: was Mahdi er ?
Ik : nee hij was bij zijn ouders denk ik.
Ma: ja klopt want die zijn gisteren pas weg.
Ik: nou ik ga me maar snel omkleden want ik moet zo gaan
Ma: en meteen naar huis erna he.
Ik: *zucht* .. ja ma.

Pfff, waar zou ik anders heen moeten na werk, denk ik bij mezelf. Maar goed ik loop naar mn kamer, doe zwarte krijtstreep broek aan, een witte blousje met korte pofmouwtjes en een hesje erop dat bij mn broek past, puntschoentjes aan. mn krullen gooi ik weer lekker los, mascara op, lipclosje en ik ben klaar. Ik pak mn tas en ga de deur uit.

Eenmaal buiten besluit ik te gaan lopen want ik heb langer dan een half uur de tijd en met je tram ben ik er binnen 5 minuten. Ik loop net de straat uit en bots bijna tegen... Hafid ? op...
* Hafid... was mijn eerste en grote liefde, nou ja liefde. Hij was de 1e jongen waar ik verliefd op werd en niet zomaar verliefd... het was puur en zat echt diep. Hij zat bij mij op school, 2 jaar hoger en hij woonde 4 straten verder bij zn ouders. Ik was altijd smoorverliefd op hem en droomde sinds mn 15e er van dat hij met mij zou trouwen als we klaar waren met school. Niet dat hij mij dat had gezegd ofzo, hij zag me gewoon als een zusje of buurmeisje maar ik had hoop... totdat hij 3 jaar terug met een Surinaams meisje ging samenwonen. Mijn hart brak in -tig stukken ondanks dat ik nooit iets met hem had gehad, ik wilde op de ouderwetse manier met hem trouwen, dat zijn ouders gewoon mn ouders zouden komen vragen om mn hand. Vroeger toen we nog klein waren kwamen we vaak bij elkaar thuis en speelde ik veel met zijn zusjes en als iemand vervelend tegen mij deed op de basisschool ofzo dan hielp hij mij altijd etc. Onze ouders waren ook altijd goeie vrienden. Maar hij ging dus samenwonen met een surinaams meisje en de droom die ik had viel in duigen, ik heb toen zelfs een keer op hem gewacht op het hoekje van zijn werk en wilde hem zo graag vertellen dat hij mij dat niet aan kon doen, dat ik al jaren braaf wachte totdat hij met zn ouders zou komen, en dat hij het niet kon maken om met een surinaamse te gaan samenwonen... 
Ik liep toen op hem af, hij groette me met de gebruikelijke 3 kusjes ( alleen als we alleen waren deed hij dat ) vroeg hoe het met me ging en zei kom ik zet je thuis af ik moet toch die kant op. Ik reed met hem mee en hij vertelde me hoeveel hij van Claudia hield en dat hij wist dat hij zn ouders er veel pijn mee deed maar dat ze bij zouden draaien zodra ze haar beter kende en dat ze trouwplannen hadden en snel een kind wilden... Mijn hart scheurde toen, en ik zat met een enorme brok de hele rit zijn verhaal aan te horen.... kreeg geen woord door mn keel !! Ik had toen nooit een vriendje gehad, wilde niemand anders dan Hafid maar ik wilde hem niet als vriendje maar als echtgenoot. Ik was nog jong maar wilde dit zo graag. Ik droomde dag en nacht van ons leven samen straks en van het moment dat zijn lieve moeder ( die altijd gek op mij was ) om mijn hand zou komen vragen... Hafid had me toen afgezet en zei, nou kleintje ( zo noemde hij me altijd ) je bent thuis, "wel je best blijven doen op school he, laat zien wat echte marokkanen zijn" ik heb toen geknikt met mn hoofd ben de auto uitgestapt en heb me toen maanden rotgevoeld. 
Het enige wat mij overeind hield was zijn zinnetje... ja Hafid omdat ik zoveel van je hou zal ik mijn best blijven doen op school en laten zien wat echte marokkanen zijn.
Hafid heeft dus nooit geweten wat ik voor hem voelde en hoe diep de gevoelens zaten en hoe lang ze er al zaten... maar het leven ging door!*

En dan nu 3 jaar laten bots ik bijna tegen hem op...
Hafid kijkt me aan en zegt: Layla ? (ik had gehoopt dat ik hem nooit meer zou zien)
Ik kijk hem aan en zeg: dag hafid.
Haf: lacht en zegt, jeetje wat ben je veranderd.
Ik: ja Hafid.. kleine meisjes worden groot.
Hij: ja en mooi zegt hij met een knipoog.
Ik kijk naar de grond en voel de brok van toen weer omhoog komen.
Uhm, ik moet gaan Hafid ik ben al bijna te laat voor mn werk.
Hafid kijkt me onbegrijpend aan en ziet verdriet in mn ogen als ik naar hem kijk.
Haf: Ok... uhh gaat het ? leuk je weer even gezien te hebben....... kleintje.
Ik: knik weer omdat ik geen woord eruit krijg en loop gauw door.
Het liefst zou ik gaan rennen, rennen totdat ik erbij neerval...

Hafid begrijpt er helemaal niets van, waar was het altijd vrolijke meisje gebleven, het meisje dat altijd heel blij was hem te zien? Jeetje er moet veel met haar gebeurt zijn in de afgelopen jaren hier in deze wijk....

Ik loop sneller en sneller gelukkig is het nog stil op straat, ik loop een park in, ga op een bankje zitten en laat mn tranen de vrije loop. Ik voel weer precies wat ik toen voelde, ik weet niet of ik nog gevoelens heb voor Hafid maar ik voel me rot omdat alles weer naar boven komt en omdat het zo heeft moeten lopen... 
Na een poosje kijk ik op mn horloge, ohh shit ook dat nog, ik moet over 10 minuten op werk zijn. Ik pak mn spiegeltje uit mn tas... ohhh mn mascara zit over mn hele gezicht, pfff gelukkig heb ik altijd snoetenpoetsjes ( natte washandjes van zwitsal ) in mn tas, ik veeg alles weg, zet snel weer wat mascara op en loop gauw naar werk.
Ik heb eigenlijk helemaal geen zin om te werken... voel me zo ellendig....

----------


## griezeltje

wajouwwwwwwwwwww ga door lieverd en laat me niet wachten

kusjes

----------


## Soraya26

Eenmaal op werk aangekomen ondek ik dat ik mn pasje ben vergeten... shit ook dat nog!
Ik loop naar de bali waar het hindoestaanse meisje weer zit en vraag of ze het poortje voor me wil openen omdat ik mn pasje vergeten ben.
Ik: Goeie morgen, zou je ajb het poortje voor me willen openen, ik ben mijn pasje vergeten.
zij: nee dat gaat niet zomaar hoor!!! 
Ik : wat bedoel je ???
zij: als we zomaar het poortje voor iedereen open gooien kunnen we het net zo goed verwijderen !!!

Wat krijgen we nou zeg !! Moet ik nou ook nog in discussie gaan met deze k*t - koeli. Ik voel meteen woede naar boven komen en heb zin om haar over de toonbank heen te trekken!!! 

Ik: ik ben mn pasje vergeten zeg ik toch.
Zij : ja dat kan maar dat is niet mijn probleem.
Nu ben ik echt boos !!!!
Ik: Luister dan, ik ben al te laat dus doe die fucking poort open. Je weet dondersgoed dat ik hier werk dus ga nou niet schijnheilig doen.
Zij: ik ben hier niet van gedient meisje. ( en gaat gewoon weer zitten )
IK sta versteld te kijken.... wat moet ik nou met deze rotwijf !!! Fuck ben ook al een kwartier te laat door haar. Kan nog in discussie gaan met haar maar het heeft geen zin!!! Ik hijs me over de toonbank heen druk keihard op een groene knop. Zij springt meteen overeind en roept WAT DOE JE !!!
Ik ren de poort door en loop naar de liften. 
Waag het niet zegt ze, kom meteen terug !
Kom me maar halen BITCH, roep ik !! en neem de lift.
Ben mn verdriet helemaal vergeten en voel me zooooo woedend, fuck al 25 minuten te laat. Boven kan ik er ook al niet doorheen... ik bel aan. Ester komt open doen. Waar was je nou. Ik uhm, pasje vergeten en ze wilde me beneden er niet doorheen laten.
Ester: oh ok.

Ik loop snel naar mn plek en start meteen mn computer op...pfff kan wel wat water gebruiken. Ik loop naar de keuken en zie het licht in Mahdi's kamer branden....
Ik ga weer snel terug naar mn plek, dan komt Esther naar me toe en zegt fluisterend: je moet je even melden bij Mahdi.
Oh neee he, die k*t - koeli heeft hem zeker gebeld.
Ik sta op en loop naar zn kamer, eenmaal aangekomen staat de deur gewoon open. Hij is aan het bellen ik loop gewoon zn kamer binnen ( eenmaal binnen bedenk ik me dat ik misschien eerst ff had moeten kloppen... te laat ). Hij hangt op en kijkt me strak aan, nooit van kloppen gehoord ?!! 
Ik: uhm, ja sorry.
Mahdi: ga zitten!
Ik meteen zitten.
Mahdi: ik ben net gebeld door de bali en wat ik allemaal heb moeten aanhoren ben ik totaal niet blij mee! Je bent en een half uur te laat en je gedraagt je als een klein kind.
Ik: ja maa...
Mahdi: Niks Ja maar Layla !! Ik heb een mijn naam en de naam van dit bedrijf hoog te houden. Ik heb mn personeel heel selectief uitgezocht en aangenomen!!
TE LAAT komen past totaal niet binnen dit bedrijf. Ik heb jou gevraagd om hier te komen werken omdat ik dacht dat je een bijdrage kan leveren aan dit bedrijf en niet omdat ik je graag om me heen heb ofzo !!! 

SLIK... mn hart gaat te keer... ook dat nog !! Ik krijg vandaag de ene klap na de ander.
Maar Mahdi gaat nog even door...
Wat ik van iedereen eis is profesionaliteit op alle gebieden, dus als je het niet bevalt zie ik je liever gaan als komen!! 
Ik staar naar de grond en wil het liefst mn spullen pakken en gewoon weg gaan. Wat heb ik me in hem vergist zeg, hij luisterd niet eens naar mijn kant van het verhaal. Maar als ik niet meer werk dan komem mn ouders het te weten en die willen dan meteen weten wat, waarom, wanneer etc... daar heb ik dus al helemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal geen zin in.
Mahdi staat op en gooit de deur van zn kantoor dicht en loopt terug naar zn plek !
Dus Layla wat ga je doen?? Is dit iets wat zich nooit meer zal voorkomen of behoor je tot de types van de maatschappy waar ik helemaal niets mee te maken wil hebben.
NOU GAAT HIJ TE VER !!
Ik sta op en zeg: Meneer, ik behoor tot geen enkele type ! Ik heb je nu aangehoord, het spijt me dat jij zo kleinzinnig bent dat je al helemaal een mening gevormd hebt over mij terwijl je me totaal niet kent of weet wat er gebeurd is!! Je wilt mijn kant van het verhaal niet eens aanhoren en jij hebt het over profesioneel zijn ?!! Als je wilt dat ik ga dan ga ik, zat banen hoor!!! En als jij denkt dat je met het spelen van een dictator mij bang krijgt dan heb je het mis !!!
Mahdi staart me met grote ogen aan. Op dat moment klopt er iemand op de deur...
Esther steekt haar hoofd om het hoekje en zegt sorry voor het storen Mahdi, maar je bezoek is er. Mahdi knikt, kijkt me strak aan en zegt tegen mij, je kan gaan... voor nu ! 
Ik loop weg. Esther krijgt de opdracht om de bezoek binnen te laten, 2 grote mannen in pak.

----------


## griezeltje

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH spannend schat ik vind dat je echt goed kan schrijven, en ga vooral zo door, want mij heb je ik volg trouw je verhaal.

knuffel +kusjes griezeltje

----------


## Junkie4Life

misschien stond je schuin voor de spiegel ofzo, ikweetniet, je weet toch dat je er recht voor moet staan?

----------


## Soraya26

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH spannend schat ik vind dat je echt goed kan schrijven, en ga vooral zo door, want mij heb je ik volg trouw je verhaal.
> 
> knuffel +kusjes griezeltje


Bedankt lieverd !! Ik zal gauw een vervolg plaatsen voor jou  :Smilie: 

kusjes !!

----------


## Soraya26

> misschien stond je schuin voor de spiegel ofzo, ikweetniet, je weet toch dat je er recht voor moet staan?


Hhahah,  :denk: heel scherp van jou  :knipoog: ... bedankt voor je reactie Junkie4life.

----------


## Soraya26

*VERDRIET SLAAT OM IN WOEDE !!!*

Terug op mn plek, komt Ester meteen naar me toe.
Ester: alles in orde Layla.
Ik: nou nee niet echt...
Ester: oh, als je wilt praten kunnen we samen gaan lunchen straks.
Ik: nou ik weet niet of ik er dan nog wel ben.
Ester: wat bedoel je ??
Ik: nou denk dat meneer de baas mij zo de deur komt wijzen.
Ester: nee joh, geen zorgen. Anders had hij dat al gedaan hoor fluisterd ze.
Ik: hmm ik weet niet hoor, ik weet eigenlijk zelf niet eens of ik voor hem wil blijven werken.
Ester: laten we samen gaan lunchen, La Place in de V&D ? ik trakteer.
Ik lach en zeg: is goed.

Ik log weer in een pak een stapel nota's die ik moet wegwerken. Terwijl ik me probeer te concentreren voel ik al mn verdriet van een paar 2 uur geleden omslaan in woede !! 
Hoe kon hij nou zo tegen mij doen, wat denkt hij wel... en ik dacht nog wel dat het... wacht dacht ik eigenlijk. Wat ben ik naif zeg!!! Ik had gewoon een perfect beeld gevormd van iemand gevormd terwijl ik hem totaal niet ken. Maar lekker voor hem die sukkel hij dacht dat ik op mn bek was gevallen nou mooi niet ! 
Ik besluit het van me af te zetten en de dag uit te zitten, hopelijk gaat het snel... pff zo nog lunchen met Ester, heb eigenlijk helemaal geen zin om te praten...

Om 12 uur gaan Ester en ik naar la Place, we kletsen wat en ik vertel haar wat er gebeurd is met mevrouwtje achter de Balie. Ester lacht en zegt weet je waarom ze zo tegen je doet ?
Ik: nou omdat ze onder een steen woont en nooit meegekregen heeft hoe ze met mensen om moet gaan ?
Ester begint keihard te lachen en zegt: nee gekkerd! Ze uhm... vind Mahdi nogal leuk, tjah ... wie niet natuurlijk, maar ze ziet je vast als concurrent.
Ik: watte ?? nou ehh dan zal ik haar morgen vertellen dat ze hem mag hebben, is absoluut niet mijn type ( terwijl ik dit zeg gaat er een vreemd gevoel door me heen)
Ester kijkt me met doordringend aan en zegt weet je dat heel zeker ?
Ik: jah 1000% hoezo ??
Ester: oh just asking....
Hmmm, er is iets deze hele lunch draait eigenlijk alleen maar om de vraag of ik wat in Mahdi zie, zou Ester een affaire hebben met hem ? ze zei net van wie vind hem nou niet leuk...
Het is tijd om terug te gaan naar kantoor, daar aangekomen zit de koeli niet achter de Balie. Jammer had haar nou zo graag een blik gegeven van ik weet wat jouw probleem is.

Om 4 uur belt Mahdi me op mn toestel en vraagt heel vriendelijk of ik even bij hem op kantoor wil komen. F*ck gaan we weer!
Ik loop naar zn kantoor, hij zegt komt binnen. Ik stap naar binnen.
Mahdi: Ik wil even met je praten maar dat wil ik niet hier doen, sluit af dan breng ik je even naar huis.
Ik: uhm liever niet.
Mahdi: waarom niet?
Ik: Wat je me wilt vertellen kan je me ook hier vertellen en ik rij niet zomaar met iemand mee daarnaast heb ik geen zin in gezeik met mn ouders.
Mahdi: ik moet zowiezo even bij je vader langs hij wacht op me, ik moet wat afgeven van mn vader en je vader weet dat ik je mee rijdt.
Ik weet niet wat ik nog moet zeggen....
Mahdi: dus sluit af ik sluit hier af en kom je halen.
Ik loop terug naar mn bureau en voel me erg ongemakkelijk... ik voel dat Ester naar me kijkt maar durf niet terug te kijken...

----------


## griezeltje

wat denkt hij wel niet eerst zo hooghartig tegen haar doen en dan poeslief aangeven dat ze met hem mee moet rijden, mannen wat denken ze af en toe van zich zelf!!!!!

ga snel verder schat, ik blijf je steunen kus griezeltje

----------


## ninatje

layla schrijf verder meid je kan echt mooi schrijven 
leef met je mee in je verhaal

----------


## Soraya26

Dan staat Mahdi ineens in de deuropening van de afdeling.
Mahdi: ben je zover Layla.
Ik: uhh ja. En loop gauw naar de deur.
Mahdi: Ester ik ga er vandoor en breng Layla meteen thuis, als er iets is ben ik mobiel bereikbaar.
Ester: Is goed Mahdi, fijne avond.
Mahdi: fijne avond allemaal !
Iedereen in Koor: fijne avond.

We lopen naar de lift, in de lift sta ik tegenover Mahdi. Gelukkig is hij nog even bezig met zn telefoon waardoor ik me niet zo ongemakkelijk voel. Ik bekijk hem van top tot teen... kan wel goed begrijpen dat hij in trek is bij de dames, het is een leuke jongen om te zien. Zn zwarte pak met lichtblauwe blauwe overhemd en en blauw met zwarte stropdas staat hem erg goed. Hij ziet er goed verzorgd uit. 
Dan komen we aan op de 2e verdieping, we lopen de lift uit, door een deur en komen in de garage. Nog steeds geen woord tegen elkaar gezegd lopen we de garage in. De garage loopt wat stijl naar beneden, best eng met hakken bedenk ik me, oei ook best glad... ik probeer voorzichtig de afdaling te nemen. Mahdi loopt zo een 2 meter voor me nog steeds bezig met zn telefoon... hmm met wie zou hij bezig zijn ?? Bij die gedachte let ik niet op waardoor ik mn evenwicht verlies en uitglij, ik gil het uit, Mahdi draait zich snel om en vangt me op... gebeurt allemaal in een fractie van een paar seconden... Daar staan ik dan, alsof iemand me in de armen van Mahdi heeft geduwd. Terwijl Mahdi me stevig vast heeft kijken we elkaar diep in de ogen, ik zie dat hij moet slikken doordat zn ademsappel op en weer neergaat, en dan zegt hij: gaat het op een hele zachte toon. Ik voel mn hart tekeer gaan en roep mezelf snel tot orde en trek me uit Mahdi's armen. Ik zet een zenuwachtig lachje op en zeg: uhm ja ..ha ha ... ikk eeeh ik gleed uit, heb nogal gladde schoenen aan en eehh eehh dan ook nog mn hakken natuurlijk. Mahdi merkt dat ik zenuwachtig aan het doen ben en zegt gauw, ja sorry ik was vergeten dat ik een dame bij me had, niet zo netjes en al helemaal niet proffesioneel van mij zegt hij met een knipoog. Kom geef me een arm we zijn er bijna.
Ik steek mn arm in die van hem, en het voelt alsof ik zweef... terwijl Mahdi voorzichtig loopt, snuif ik zn heerlijke mannengeur op... volgens mij het frisse mannelijke geurtje van Armani... heerlijk! 
Zo zegt Mahdi we zijn er en doet de deur voor me open van zn mooie auto, een mooie donkerblauwe BMW dat goed bij hem past. Mahdi schenkt me nog even een glimlach doet de deur dicht en neemt plaats achter het stuur. De Radio springt aan en we rijden de garage uit maar dan slaat hij naar links terwijl ik toch echt naar rechts moet om thuis te komen. Hmm, misschien moet hij nog even snel wat doen. Voor ik het door heb zijn we in... Kralingen? Ik kijk Mahdi aan en vraag waar we heen gaan?
Mahdi: het is nog vroeg we gaan even wat drinken.
Ik: nee dat kan niet.
Mahdi: waarom niet?
Ik: ik moet echt zo thuis zijn, mn ouders verwachten me op tijd thuis.
Mahdi: geen zorgen
Mahdi parkeerd voor het mooie restaurant aan water in het Kralingsebos.
Ik: sorry ik moet echt weg, mn vader...
Mahdi pakt zn telefoon, zet het op luidspreker, en laat het overgaan...
Allo ? ....... oh mij god mn VADER ???!!!
Mahdi: Salam oom, hoe gaat het met u ?
Mn pa: Salaaaaaaaaam Si-Mahdi, labas ?
Mahdi: hamdollah oom en hoe is het u en met tante ?
mn pa: ja goed goed, hamdollah.
Mahdi: oom ik moet nog even wat afhandelen en Layla is bij me dus ik ben iets later bij u
en breng Layla ook thuis zo.

WATTTE ??? mn mond valt open en ik hou mn adem in ... wiiiiilllliieieieie

mn pa: is goed mijn zoon, als je haar zo thuis brengt is het geen probleem.
Mahdi: ok oom, tot zo. beslama.
mn pa: beslama mijn zoon.

Ik staar Mahdi met grote ogen aan en mn mond staat nog steeds open... 
Mahdi kijkt me aan en begint keihard te lachen en zegt jammer dat ik mn camera niet bij me heb... whahaha !! je gezicht... wahahaha, ik kom niet meer bij.
Mahdi ligt helemaal in een deuk... en ik kan nog steeds niet geloven dat dat mijn vader was! Kom zegt Mahdi, ik heb honger.
We lopen naar binnen en krijgen een mooie tafel aan het water. Mahdi doet zn jas uit, zn stropdas af en wat knoopjes open.... slik, damn hij is gewoon te mooi voor een man!
We bestellen allebei een cola, terwijl ik geniet van het prachtige uitzicht... wouw wat is het mooi hier. Zo dichtbij maar ik heb nooit geweten dat het hier zo mooi was. Terwijl ik helemaal opga in het prachtige natuur en water, kijkt Mahdi me aan, er verschijnt een glimlachje op zn gezicht en zn hoofd staat een beetje schuin. Ik draai mn hoofd zijn richting op en zie hem zo kijken... uhm wat ? Hij lacht en zegt: nee niets ikkeehh geniet van mn uitzicht. 
Wat zei hij???? heb ik het nou echt goed gehoord ??? Ik voel me helemaal rood worden en kijk gauw naar de grond.
Dan zegt hij: Layla ik wil het nog wel even hebben over vanochtend.
Ik kijk hem aan.
Mahdi: sorry dat ik zo tegen je uitviel maar op de werkvloer gaat het mij om werk en maak ik voor niemand een uitzondering, hoop dat je dat begrijpt. Mn personeel gaat door vele selecties voordat ik ze aanneem omdat ik perse en alleen de beste diensten wil leveren. Ik heb keihard gewerkt om dit bedrijf op te zetten, weken niet geslapen en ben begonnen in een schuurtje. Door de mensen die toen in me geloofden en me in vetrouwen hebben genomen dmv gebruik te maken van mn diensten sta ik nu waar ik nu sta. Ik heb die mensen belooft om ze niet teleur te stellen en ik ben een man van mn woord. Maar ik kan het niet alleen, mijn bedrijf is aan het groeien en ik heb mensen nodig die voor hetzelfde staan en naar werken komen voor dat doel en ook enigszins hart voor de zaak hebben. Ik ben zeker geen dictator zoals jij me noemde vanochtend en mn personeel zie ik als familie. Ik weet precies wat er bij wie speelt, ik sta voor iedereen klaar, we gaan regelmatig lunchen, uiteten of een drankje doen en dan is het gieren, lachen, brullen, huilen. Maar op de werkvloer is iedereen proffesioneel bezig en voldoet iedereen, inclusief ik aan de verwachtigen om de juiste diensten te leveren.
Ik: wouw, dat heb je dan mooi voor elkaar.
Mahdi: ja klopt, ik ben zeer tevreden en geloof erin.
En ik geloof ook dat jij in deze familie past.

Wat een mooie woorden allemaal, en wat mooi dat hij dit zo helemaal heeft opgebouwd. Hij moet toch wel ergens iets heel goed doen waardoor zn personeel erg gemotiveerd is en ook bereid is om een stapje harder te lopen voor Mahdi. Wouw ik zou zo graag alles willen horen erover, hoe hij begonnen is etc etc... hier kan ik zoveel van leren, mijn droom is ook ooit mijn eigen zaak te beginnen.

Ik: ik zou graag een familielid willen worden en hoop nog veel van je te leren.
Mahdi: mooi zo daar proosten we dan op.

----------


## Soraya26

Griezeltje en Ninatje bedankt voor jullie lieve en bemoedigende reacties schatjes !!

Dikke kus en tot gauw weer.

----------


## griezeltje

graag gedaan hoor lieverd ik lees met veel genoegen je verhaal en nu kan ik weer niet wachten op het volgend vervolg. 

kusjes griezeltje

----------


## Nadiya_

upss ga verder

----------


## Soraya26

We bestellen wat te eten en kletsen nog wat. Mahdi verteld me over zn leven in Frankrijk en over waarom hij hier is komen wonen, over zn zus A-latif, zn famillie... maar laat niets los over zn persoonlijke leven... Ik ben daar zooo nieuwsgierig naar maar durf niets te vragen in die richting... Mahdi stelt mij ook alleen opervlakkige vragen.
Maar het is zo gezellig dat ik daar helemaal niet bij stil sta. 
Omgeving is geweldig en Mahdi is... zucht !
Na afloop rekent hij af en we gaan naar huis.

*PFFF WAT EEN DAG...*
Eenmaal thuis aangekomen zitten mn vader, moeder en Amira in de woonkamer voor de tv. Ik durf mn vader niet aan te kijken, zeg salam tegen iedereen en loop snel naar mn kamer. Mahdi groet iedereen en neemt plaats op de bank. Mn vader en hij raken meteen in gesprek en mn ma gaat thee zetten. Ik kleed me om in een makkelijke huispakje en gooi mn haar in een losse staart. Amira komt meteen mn kamer binnen stormen, springt op mn bed en zegt...: vertel !!
Ik spring naast haar op bed en vertel haar over wat ik vandaag heb meegemaakt met Mahdi, over Hafid zeg ik natuurlijk niets dat is iets wat niemand weet, zelfs Aya heb ik het nooit durven vertellen. Amira kijkt me met grote ogen aan en zegt dus jullie hebben lekker gegeten in het Kralingse bos... oelalala....
Ik: Ja, het is daar echt prachtig.
Amira: ja weet ik, maar vertel... hihhi er bloeit wat he
Ik: whahaha, nee gekkerd het was gewoon gezellig..
Amira sip: ja ja, je wilt mij gewoon niets vertellen.
Ik: nee echt niet, het was gezellig en hij is echt leuk.. zucht! maar het is gewoon mijn baas en meer niet... Terwijl ik dit zeg voel ik me meteen weer erg verdrietig, nee no way! Wat ik heb moeten doorstaan door mn onbeantwoorde verlangens en gevoelens voor Hafid mag niet weer gebeuren... neee Layla NEEN !! Oh god, wat overkomt mij nou... ik ben zo in de war. Ben een en al emoties...

Amira: zegt gaat het ? wat is er ???
Ik: schrik en voel een traan over mn wang rollen, ik veeg het snel weg en zeg nee niets.. uhm haha ben gewoon moe.
Amira kijkt me vol ongeloof aan en zegt... hmm, ik ga even moeder helpen bij het thee zetten kom je ook.
Ik: uhm ja ga maar vast ik kom zo.
Als Amira de kamer uitloopt loop ik naar de spiegel, een verdrietig gezicht staart terug en alle gevoelens van vanochtend komen weer omhoog, liefst wil ik op bed gaan liggen en uren janken maar ik wil ook graag naar de woonkamer en ff in gezelschap van Mahdi zijn... 
PFFF WAT EEN DAG... ik besluit mn gevoelens even uit te schakelen en naar de woonkamer te gaan. Helder nadenken kan ik nu toch niet dus het een en ander op een rij zetten gaat nu even niet. Ik loop de woonkamer in, schuif een stoel aan en ga zitten. Mahdi kijkt naar me en schenkt me een lieve glimlach. Ik kijk meteen weg en staar strak voor me uit naar de TV. Ik voel dat Mahdi het niet begrijpt en dat hij aan me ziet dat er iets is. Mn vader vraagt aan Mahdi of ik een beetje mn best doe op de werkvloer. Ik kijk mn vader aan omdat ik die vraag niet verwacht had, en Mahdi zegt lacherig: ja hoor oom, ze doet erg goed haar best en helpt me goed. Mn vader zegt: dat is mooi.
Ik durf Mahdi niet meer aan te kijken maar voel dat hij kontact zoekt...
Een half uur later staat hij op en zegt: het wordt al laat ik ga er maar eens vandoor. Mn vader en moeder zeggen dat het nog vroeg is. Maar Mahdi neemt afscheid en zegt dat hij moe is en een ander keer langs zal komen zeker hij nu weet dat hij famillie in de buurt heeft wonen. Vader zegt dat hij altijd welkom is. En moeder zegt dat hij in het weekend moet komen dan zijn Mohammed en Amin er ook. Mahdi belooft dat hij zal kijken of hij dan kan. 
Als hij weg is ruim ik de tafel af, doe de afwas en zeg tegen mn ouders dat ik ga slapen omdat ik moe ben. Amira komt nog even mn kamer in en zegt: Layla wat is er met je, je bent zo afwezig ? Ik: niets Amira, ik ben gewoon moe.
Amira: ok....... slaap lekker dan.

Ik duik mn bed in en zie dat ik 2 oproepen van Aya heb gemist.
Hmm, ik bel haar morgen wel terug zij zal namelijk meteen merken dat er iets is en ik wil even niet praten... ik kan toch niet alles vertellen waar ik mee zit, en ik weet zelf eigenlijk niet eens waar ik mee zit. Ik stuur haar een smsje met: hey schat, ik bel je morgen terug. Ik ben moe, heb hoofdpijn... slaap lekker. X

Bij het verzenden van het smsje dwalen mn gedachten meteen af naar Hafid....... oh god wat moet ik vreemd zijn overgekomen, als hij maar niet iets gaat vermoeden ofzo. Nee dat kan niet, hij is altijd blind geweest voor wat mn gevoel voor hem betreft dus waarom zou hij er nu iets in zien. Dan dwalen mn gedachten af naar de harde woorden van Mahdi op zn kantoor... maar nu klinken ze minder hard gezien ik weet waarom hij zo tegen me deed. Niet dat ik het tolereer dat iemand zo tegen me doet zonder te weten wat er aan de hand is maar ik begrijp nu dat hij mij gewoon duidelijk wilde maken dat hij zn werk heel serieus neemt. Dan dwaal ik af naar het Kralingse bos, het prachtige uitzicht over het water en het mooie groen en de eendjes die vrolijk in het water speelden... 

Pfff.... ik lig alweer een uur wakker...
Mn gedachte dwalen weer af naar Mahdi, diep van binnen vind ik het een leuke jongen maar ik weet niet waarom ?? Ik ken hem niet eens, weet helemaal niets over hem... Bij Hafid was het anders, die kende ik heel mn leven... ik zag hem een jongeman worden etc... Waarom voel ik me zo raar ? Waarom moet ik zo denken aan Mahdi ? Wat is er nou met me aan de hand ?

----------


## Soraya26

En natuurlijk een dikke knuffel voor jou, griezeltje en Nadiya .. van mij en Layla ;-)

----------


## griezeltje

aah wat lief schat ook een dikke knuffel van mij mskiena layla maar toch vind ik dat ze die hafid uit haar hoofd moet zetten!!!!!
ga snel verder xxxxxjes griezeltje

----------


## Soraya26

Volgende dag kan ik haast niet opstaan omdat ik zo weinig heb geslapen. Met moeite stap ik mn bed uit, neem snel een douche pak een gebloemde kleurijke linnen 3kwart rok met een groen truitje en mn gekleurde sandaaltjes. Ik gooi mn haar in een losse staart doe mn grote oorbellen in, wat mascara op, pak mn tas en ren de deur uit... mag echt niet te laat komen. Gelukkig staat de tram klaar en neem ik die 2 haltes zodat ik 10 min eerder op werk ben. Mijn koelie- vriendin zit uiteraard weer achter de balie en draait haar kop snel om als ze me ziet binnen komen. Pff, ik schenk haar geen aandacht en loop de poorten door. Eenmaal boven loop ik naar de keuken om een flinke bak koffie te pakken. Mahdi staat in de keuken....
Mahdi: goeiemorgen
Ik: ook een goeiemorgen. IK pak maar snel een bekertje water omdat koffie te lang duurt en ik nog erg in de war ben. Ben bang dat Mahdi wat merkt, ik wil snel de keuken uit.
Mahdi kijkt naar me en als ik de keuken uit wil lopen zegt hij: Layla ?!
Ik draai me half om: Ja ?
Mahdi: alles ok ?
Ik: Ja hoor dank je en loop weg.

Shiiitt !! Zo heeft hij juist straks door dat er iets is. Ik begrijp mezelf niet eens laat staan dat hij mij nu zal begrijpen. Ik loop naar mn bureau zeg goeiemorgen tegen iedereen. Ester zegt niets terug... hmm, ze zal me wel niet gehoord hebben, ach what ever, daar heb ik nu al helemaal geen zijn in. Ik pak een stapel facturen en begin aan mn werk. Een uur later komt Mahdi naar Ester toe en zegt: ik ben even weg, weet nog niet of ik terug kom vandaag maar ben na 1 uur weer mobiel bereikbaar. Uit mn ooghoeken zie ik dat hij naar me kijkt, ik staar strak naar mn beeldscherm alsof ik niets door heb. Ester heeft het ook door en kijkt ook mijn richting uit. Mahdi: Tot straks of morgen mensen. Trouwens Gerard het belooft een warm dagje te worden haal jij straks wat extra fris, sap en ijsjes voor iedereen ? Gerard lacht en zegt, zal ik doen Mahdi. Bedankt. 
Dan loopt Mahdi weg. Pfff gelukkig het benauwde me als hij zo in de buurt is.
Bzzt bzzztt... mn mobiel, een smsje. Aya: Hey Lay, wanneer heb je nou weer tijd voor me ik zie of spreek je nooit meer sinds je werkt... Ik ben straks in de stad, ik kan op je wachten en dan samen naar huis lopen ? Let me know. X
Ik stuur gauw terug: Hey schat, ik wilde je in mn pauze bellen. Sorry, heb het idd erg druk gehad. Lijkt me leuk ik zie je dan. Dikke X
Gelukkig is het zo druk dat de tijd heel snel gaat, Ester en ik hebben hele dag geen woord met elkaar gewisseld...

Om 5 uur wens ik iedereen een fijne avond en loop naar buiten waar Aya op me staat te wachten. We begroeten elkaar met een dikke knuffel.
Aya: Ewa hoe is het met mn vriendin die ik niet meer zie of spreek 
Ik: hahaha, erg druk Aya, het werken valt best tegen gezien ik het niet gewend ben fulltime.
Aya: ewa ja ... je moet er wat voor over hebben.
Ik: waarvoor ?
Aya: hahaha... vertel eens wat heb ik allemaal gemist ??
Liefst wil ik er alles uitgooien, maar dat kan niet. Ik kan niemand over Hafid vertellen en wat het nog steeds met me doet. En hoe ik de pijn weer helemaal ervaar als ik denk aan de periode dat hij mij over Claudia vertelde...
Aya zegt... Layla ??
Ik: uhm... nou eigenlijk heb je niets gemist hoor. Ik heb ruzie gehad met dat wijf van de Balie en zij is gaan klagen bij Mahdi waardoor ik op mn donder kreeg van hem in de ochtend. Ik de middag voelde hij zich volgens mij schuldig en nam hij me mee voor een etentje in het Kralingse bos en hebben we het uitgesproken. Daarna is hij mee naar huis gegaan omdat hij met mn vader had afgesproken en that's it... 
Aya: wacht wacht WACHT !!! Je bent uiteten geweest met Mahdi ????????? En je vader vond het goed ???
Ik: ja Mahdi had mn pa gebeld dat hij me thuis zou brengen omdat het iets later werd met werk dus zo doende.
Aya: oh... ok ! Maarrre... vertel eens over het etentje dan........
Ik: nou niets bijzonders hoor, gewoon een beetje zitten kletsen over werk verder niets.
Ik merk aan mezelf dat ik geen zin heb om erover te praten en Aya heeft het ook door waardoor ze gelukkig stopt met vragen. We hebben het dan over Marokko en over wat we daar allemaal van plan zijn te doen, lekker shoppen en op het strand liggen... oh ik kan niet wachten. Eenmaal bijna thuis neem ik afscheid van Aya en besluiten we snel af te spreken om vakantie inkopen te gaan doen. Thuis kleed ik me snel om in iets makkelijks en ga snel naar de keuken om iets te eten. Dan ga ik even in de woonkamer zitten bij mn ouders. Amin is er ook weer eens. Ik zeg hoi en krijg een hoi terug van hem. Mn moeder vraagt of ik morgen vrij kan nemen om mee te gaan naar de verzekering. Ik kijk haar verbaasd aan... waarom zou IK vrij moeten nemen terwijl Amin en Amira vrij zijn ?? Mn ma wordt boos na deze opmerking en zegt niets meer tegen me. Pfff ook dat nog !! Ik sta op en ga naar bed, ben dood op en chagerijnig. Als ik op bed lig kan ik weer niet slapen... het piekeren over van alles begint weer...

Half 11 begin ik eindelijk moe te worden maar dan Bzzzt bzzztttt... een sms ?
Ik pak mn telefoon, een onbekend nummer ... ??
Ik open het smsje: Hoi Layla, sorry dat ik je stoor maar ik wil gewoon weten of alles goed met je gaat? Ben je nog boos op me ofzo ? Ik wil je best nog een keer uitleggen waarom ik zo tegen je uitviel en mn excuses daarvoor aanbieden. Mahdi.

WATTE ??? met een ruk zit ik rechtop !! Ik lees het sms nog eens en nog eens... Mahdi ???


( ik zal proberen gauw verder te gaan, maar heb het best druk en de vakantie staat al bijna voor de deur ). Ga jij nog op vakantie Griezeltje ? dikke -x-

----------


## griezeltje

wat een mooi vervolg weer,doe maar lekker rustig aan schat vooral niet stressenmaar genieten van je vakantie!!!

Ja ik ga insha allah vanavond weg maar ik zie tegen die blokkades in frankrijk op, maar ik vertrouw op allah swt dat we er insha allah komen, en meid geniet echt van je vakantie en laad je zelf helemaal op, want dan kan je ons weer mooie vervolgjes geven. :hihi: 

Dikke dikke kus griezeltje

----------


## griezeltje

ik weer terug van weggeweest en ben weer helemaal opgeladen en wacht met smart op je nieuwe mooie vervolgen, kus griezeltje

----------


## griezeltje

upper de up

----------


## Soraya26

> ik weer terug van weggeweest en ben weer helemaal opgeladen en wacht met smart op je nieuwe mooie vervolgen, kus griezeltje


Hoi lieverd,

Ik hoop dat je een fijne vakantie hebt gehad !!

X

----------


## Soraya26

*SMS….* 

Ik zit recht overeind op mn bed te staren naar mn telefoon… hoe komt hij aan mijn nummer ? Ik werk voor hem natuurlijk kan hij makkelijk aan mn nummer komen. Waarom stuurt hij me een sms ? Is hij gewoon bezorgd om me of … Nee Layla nee en nog eens nee! Niet gaan lopen speculeren en straks weer op je bek gaan! Ik wil een smsje terug sturen maar wat moet ik dan terug sturen ? Ohh Aya was je nu maar bij me, shiiitt het is te laat ze slaapt vast al, ik kan het niet maken om haar nu wakker te bellen.

Hoi Mahdi,
Bedankt voor je bezorgdheid, deze is echter niet nodig. 
Ik ben gewoon moe er is niets aan de hand.
Slaap lekker.
Layla.

Zo die is precies goed, ik mag vooral niet laten merken dat ik verbaasd ben om zn smsje of dat het me wat doet!!
Ik stuur het smsje, leg mn telefoon onder mn kussen en ga weer liggen.
Bzzz bzzzzttt… huh ?? weer een smsje ?
Ik pak snel mn telefoon open het smsje en het is weer Mahdi.

Doet me goed te horen dat er niets aan de hand is Layla!
Jij ook een fijne nachtrust.


*DE TIJD ZAL HET ONS ALLEBEI LATEN WETEN….*

Ik besluit mn stoute schoenen aan te doen stuur terug :

Oh ja ? En waarom doet dat je goed ? 

10 minuten later heb ik nog geen antwoord van Mahdi… ieyks, shiiitt heb meteen spijt dat ik het gestuurd heb. Oh Layla waarom deze Blunder.
Maar dan Bzzz bzzzzttt.. sjoeh, oh gelukkig !!!!! ik open snel het smsje:

Haha! Ondeugend meisje ben jij ;-) 
De tijd zal het ons allebei laten weten Layla.

Ik begrijp niet goed wat hij ermee bedoeld maar kan het uiteraard niet gaan vragen… wat bedoelt hij nou?? “de tijd zal het ons allebei laten weten” Nou het zal wel, mannen zijn nooit mijn sterkste vak geweest dus laat maar. Ik leg mn tel onder mn kussen en na een tijdje val ik slaap.

Volgende ochtend wordt ik vrolijk wakker, ik neem een lange douche. Haal mn lichtbruine linnenbroek en bijhorende jasje uit de kast doe daar een oranje truitje onder en trek mn oranje met bruine Marokkaanse belgat aan die er speels onder staan. Mn haar doe ik voor de helft losjes vast met een bruine haarspeld. Hmm dan een tas… die! Oranje, bruin, groen, zwart gekleurde tas. Oh ja ik heb nog groen met bruin en oranjege tinten kralen armbanden, ik doe daar 2 van om, wat mascara, een lipclosje en dan is mn outfit helemaal af. Ik loop naar de keuken pak een croissantje en een flesje sap en ga de deur uit ( iedereen slaapt nog ). Onderweg geniet ik van mn de stilte langs het park, ik wandel graag door het park heen. Vroeger heb ik er zo vaak speelt… Ik besluit te gaan lopen naar de gezien ik nog een half uur de tijd heb. Eenmaal op werk aangekomen zit mijn dierbare vriendin natuurlijk weer achter de Balie. Ik loop naar binnen en kijk haar recht aan, ze kijkt snel weg en ik loop vrolijk door. Ineens hoor ik iemand mn naam roepen. Ik draai me om, ohh hoi Marc. Marc is van de boekhouding, aardige jongen van een jaartje of 28, ik heb nog niet echt veel met hem gesproken maar hij heeft me wel het een en ander uitgelegd wat de facturatie betreft en lacht altijd heel vriendelijk. 
Marc: hoi, wat ben je vandaag vroeg.
Ik: Ja, ik was vroeg wakker… te warm om te slapen.
Marc: haha, ja dat is waar.

We kletsen nog wat over het weer en over dat hij me nog een stukje van de boekhouding kan uitleggen als ik dat wilde. Ik stem uiteraard toe, ik wil graag zoveel mogelijk leren, alles is welkom voor mn eigen bedrijfje straks hihihi….

Eenmaal boven aangekomen vraag ik Marc of hij ook een koffie wil.
Marc: Ja graag.
Hij loopt door naar zn plek en ik naar de keuken. Ik zet de koffie apparaat aan en dan komt Mahdi binnen….

Mahdi met een grijns op zn gezicht: Goeie morgen
Ik: ook een goeie morgen
Mahdi: heb je lekker geslapen
Ik : uhm ja hoor, jij ook ?
Mahdi: Mwah… wel redelijk.
Ik: oh, uhm, ook koffie ?
Mahdi: nou graag.
Ik: Alles erop en eraan ?
Mahdi: voor mij alleen suiker om te beginnen.
Ik schenk een mok voor hem en een voor Marc en een voor mezelf. Ik geef Mahdi zijn mok.
Mahdi: bedankt. 
Ik leg Marc's koffie en mijn koffie op een kleine dienblad en wil weglopen.
Mahdi: Layla…
Ik draai me om… ?

Mahdi kijkt me lang aan en zegt uhm nee laat maar.
Ik : ehh ok en loop snel door. Mn hart bonkt in mn keel… wat heeft dit te betekenen ? WAT wilde me Mahdi me nou zeggen ? Waarom keek hij zo naar me.
Oh Layla haal je aub geen dingen in je hoofd, ga vooral niet geloven in iets wat er helemaal niet is, nee Layla niet weer, nee nooit meer !!!

Mn vrolijkheid verdwijnt en ik voel me sip. Ik moet Aya zien en spreken…
Ik geef Marc zn koffie en we spreken af dat we om 11 uur even samen gaan zitten zodat hij me het een en ander kan laten zien.
Ik start mn computer en besluit Aya een smsje te sturen met of ze tijd heeft om na werk even af te spreken. Maar dan zie ik dat ik een smsje heb ontvangen, ik maak het open:
Mahdi:
Ik wilde zeggen dat je er stralend uitziet…
Werkse!

Ik kan mijn ogen niet geloven!!! Mn hart bonkt zo hart dat ik haast geen lucht krijg… ik pak mn telefoon en loop naar het toilet. Op het toilet lees ik het smsje nog eens en nog eens.
Ik bel Aya meteen want ik kan niet meer helder nadenken.
Aya ( slaperig ): Ja ?
Ik: Aya !!! Aya ik ben het wordt wakker ik heb je nodig !!
Aya: wat is er, waar ben je, wat is er aan de hand
Ik: ik ben op werk, er is niets ergs met mij aan de hand ik heb je alleen ff nodig om voor me te denken want ik kan het niet meer!
Aya: huh ?? vertel wat is er Lay ???
Ik vertel Aya van de smsjes van gisteravond en wat zich zojuist afspeelde en het smsje van zojuist.
Aya: watte ?? echt waar ??? 
Ik: Ja Aya, schiet op ! wat moet ik doen, ik moet opschieten want ben op het toilet.
Aya: uhm ff kijken, ik denk dat je ff niets moet doen Lay
Ik: watte ? hoe bedoel je ?
Aya: nou je kent hem nog niet goed en je weet natuurlijk niet wat zijn intenties zijn of wat hij ermee bedoelt. Door meteen te happen denk hij straks dat je makkelijke prooi bent.
Ik: willliiieee je hebt gelijk. Shitt ik had gister dus niet op zn sms moeten reageren?
Aya: jawel, die waren goed en gewoon oppervlakkig maar nu neemt hij een stapje maar we weten niet in welke richting. Observeer hem wijffie maar stuur ff niets terug en kijk wat hij doet…
Ik: ok, ga ik doen. Ik moet gaan Aya ben nog niet eens opgestart, we smsen wel ff ok ?
Aya: is goed meis, ik haal je wel op na werk ok?
Ik: jaaaaaaa graag lieverd. Doei.
Aya: hihihi, doei…

Ik stop mn tel in mn zak en loop zo nonchalant mogelijk terug naar mn plek, mn hart gaat nog steeds tekeer. Aya heeft gelijk !! Ik weet totaal niet wat zijn intenties zijn! A willie stel dat mn vader hem de opdracht heeft gegeven om te kijken hoe ik ben opzo… zou mn pa dat doen ? Nee denk het niet, dat is meer iets voor mn moeder maar zou zo een opdracht aan een van mn broers geven niet aan een buitenstaander om het maar zo even te noemen.
Ik ga rustig aan het werk en besluit het naast me neer te leggen al kan ik het niet laten om elke keer op mn tel te kijken.

Om 11 uur ga ik naast Marc zitten, Marc en ik kunnen goed met elkaar overweg. Tijdens het uitleggen verschijnt er een hyves icoontje op zn comp, hij kijkt me aan en we schieten allebei in de lach. Sssstt fluiterd hij. Ik fluister terug dat hij stout is. Hij lacht en opent het bericht, ik kijk de andere kant op en hij geeft me een por in mn zij.
Marc: kijk… een aanbidster.
We kijken elkaar weer aan en schieten in de lach. Iedereen kijkt ons aan en Ester zegt: ik wist niet dat boekhouden zo grappig kon zijn Marci Marc.
Marc: met Layla aan mn zij is het leven leuk en grappig. 
Iedereen lacht… Mahdi staat in de deuropening. Oh zegt Mahdi laten we hopen dat ze nog lang aan je zij blijft en kijkt me met een vragende blik aan die ik maar gauw ontwijk. 

Mahdi: Ester ik ben rest van de dag niet op kantoor en ben mobiel bereikbaar tot 1 uur. Ik heb dan de Mac Kenzie vergadering.
Ester: Ja veel succes, wil je de rapporten nog mee nemen.
Mahdi: nee, ik heb meegenomen wat ik nodig denk te hebben, ben niet van plan om er een rompslomp van te maken. Het is erop of eronder deze keer.
Ester trekt een moeilijk gezicht en zegt: ja heel veel succes Mahdi ! Hou ons op de hoogte.
Mahdi: doe ik en Iedereen mag van mij om 3 uur naar huis, het is veel te mooi weer om de hele dag binnen te zitten. 
Iedereen juicht en klapt van blijdschap. Mahdi kijkt me nog eens aan en zegt nou tot morgen allemaal en verdwijnt. Ik gedachte verzonken blijf ik naar de deur staren en voel ineens Esters ogen op mij gericht. Ik kijk snel weer bij Marc op de computer. 
Marc: volgens mij was Mahdi een beetje jaloers gezien er een schoonheid naast me zit.
Ik geef Marc een por en zeg doe niet gek mallerd ! hahaha
Wat houdt dat in waar Mahdi heen gaat ?
Marc: oh dat is een nogal moeilijke klant, hij is wel heel belangrijk voor dit bedrijf en dat weet hij dus maakt het Mahdi altijd extra moeilijk. Maar Mahdi heeft er nu genoeg van dus hij gaat hem een voorstel doen en als hij er niet in meegaat zal dit bedrijf het moeilijk krijgen.
Ik: Oh wat erg.
Marc: ja dat is het nadeel van jonge bedrijven, de wortels zitten nog niet diep genoeg en tot die tijd ben je afhankelijk van bepaalde geldschieters.
Ik: arme Mahdi!
Marc: maak je om hem maar geen zorgen hij heeft dit bedrijf door moeilijkere situaties en dalen weten te slepen. Dit is een makkie voor hem, hij verzint wel wat.
Ik knik naar Marc.

Als ik weer op mn plek zit stuur ik Aya een sms:
Ik ben om 3 uur klaar met werken, kan je dan naar de stad komen?
X

Aya:
Geweldig, ik sta om 3 uur bij de kleine Burger King dan.
Tot straks.

Om 3 uur sluit iedereen af Marc vraagt of ik zin heb om ergens wat te gaan drinken en vertel hem dat ik al afgesproken heb dus we spreken af om een morgen samen te gaan lunchen.

Eenmaal bij de Burger King staat Aya op me te wachten. We geven elkaar een dikke knuffel en lopen door naar het terras van Rafael ( een klein restaurantje midden in de stad ). We bestellen allebei een Cola.

Ik vertel Aya over wat er verder gebeurd was en over de enge vergadering waar Mahdi heen is etc. Aya vindt dat het overduidelijk is dat Mahdi toenadering zoekt maar dat ik voorzichtig moet zijn omdat ik niet weet wat zijn intenties zijn en wat hij ermee bedoelt. 
Ik schrik als Aya vraagt of ik hem leuk vind… Ik: uhm, ik weet het niet Aya, je weet toch hoe ik ben. Ik ben al heel snel afgeknapt en ik heb nog nooit iemand ECHT leuk gevonden ( lieg ik want Aya weet niets van Hafid af ). 
Aya: Lay wees nou eens gewoon eerlijk tegen mij.
Ik: ik ben eerlijk Aya, ik vind het echt moeilijk, hij is leuk om te zien maar verder ken ik hem toch helemaal niet.
Aya: ok, maar wat voel je als hij in de buurt is of als hij naar je kijkt…
Ik: Aya jij ook altijd met je moeilijke vragen!! Ik voelde vandaag mn hart in mn keel bonzen maar dat is geen verliefdheid ofzo het is meer omdat ik niet weet hoe ik hiermee om moet gaan.
Aya: maak je geen zorgen zoals Mahdi al zei… DE TIJD ZAL HET LATEN WETEN.

Rond 6 uur ben ik thuis, Mohammed en Amin zijn er ook.
Ik geef Amin een hand en Mohammed een dikke knuffel.
Mo: hoe is het met mijn zonnebloem?
Ik: Goed hoor en hoe is het met jou? Wat houdt broerlief zo bezig laatste tijd ?
Mo: werk werk en nog eens werk ! En hoe bevalt het werken ?
Ik: pfff zwaar hoor zo de hele dag op kantoor. 
Mo: hahaha, wen er maar vast aan.
Ik : nou nee hoor, straks ga ik net zoals Mahdi ook de deur uit wanneer ik wil en laat ik mn personeel het werk doen.
Amin: tzzzz, die loser denkt echt dat hij het gemaakt heeft.
Ik: nou heeft hij toch ook.
Amin: wat weet jij daar nou van, hij heeft een pand en mensen die daar zitten te niksen die ezel.
Ik : nou toevallig werk ik daar weet je nog ? en iedereen werkt keihard en met plezier voor hem.
Mo: hey hey hey geen ruzie maken, iedereen doet zn best in het leven om iets te bereiken en ik heb wat goeie dingen over dat bedrijf gelezen op het net.
Amin: ja natuurlijk, er staat met grotte koppen: Allochtoon gedraagt zich als Autochtoon en bereikt succes.
Ik : GRRRR, waarom ben jij altijd zo negatief ingesteld
Amin: negatief??? Je bedoelt reel, mohim kijk jij maar tegen die sukkel op heb je ook wat te doen.
Mo lacht en schudt met zn hoofd, hoe is het bij jou op werk trouwens a broertje !
Amin: prima thanks for asking!

Dan komen ma en Amira binnen met het eten. 
Ma: Layla sta op en help met de tafel dekken !! Amira meskiena staat al hele dag in de keuken !!
Ik kijk mo aan zeg heel zachtjes: en ik sta al de hele dag op kantoor en trek er een gezicht bij waardoor Mo moet lachen. Ik help de rest op de tafel te zetten, mn moeder roept mn vader die in de andere kamer aan het bidden is en we gaan gezellig met zn allen aan tafel.

Na het eten klets ik nog wat met Mo, mn lieve broer, mn houvast in het leven. Hij was de enige die er voor me was toen ik me zo ellendig voelde tijdens het gebeuren van Hafid, de enige die niet steeds vroeg wat er was en uitging van het ergste, de enige die onvoorwaardelijk van me hield en achter me stond. Zoveel hou ik van deze geweldige man !!!
Als ik me ellendig thuis voel neemt hij me mee naar zn huis behandelt en verwent me altijd als een prinses.

Als Mohammed naar huis gaat trek ik me terug in mn kamer, voor de spiegel haal ik mn Mascara af terwijl ik naar mezelf kijk gaan mn gedachte automatisch naar Mahdi. Hoe zal zijn vergadering zijn gegaan ? Zal ik het hem vragen ?? … in een smsje ? of hoort dat niet ?
Ik bel Aya en vraag haar wat ze ervan vindt, Aya vindt het een goed idee.

Hi Mahdi !
Ik had begrepen dat het een pittige vergadering ging worden, ik hoop van harte 
dat het goed is gelopen.
Ps: bedankt voor je compliment van vanochtend.
Groetjes.

Een uur later…

Bzzzz bzztzzttt…

Pittige vergadering was het zeker, details zal ik morgen in bij zijn van iedereen even bespreken.
Tot morgen!

Huh ?? waarom zo zakelijk? Ik vroeg natuurlijk naar iets zakelijks maar toch… de toon van het smsje stelt me teleur. Ik had het je gezegd Layla !! je ziet spoken meid en dit is het laatste smsje die je hebt verstuurd ! Over 2 wkn ga je op vakantie en erna zie hem nooit meer dus wees reel.

----------


## griezeltje

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah yes yes wat een mooi vervolg, ik heb een HEERLIJKE ontspannen vakantie gehad en nu is het ramadan. dus ramadan mubarak  :party:  lieve schat. Maar hoe was jou vakantie? wil je me niet te lang laten wachten op een vervolgje, want ben er verslaafd aan :blowen: .

----------


## firdeaus

hey een leuk spannend verhaal, maar die wel in de helf is gebleven, wil graag verder lezen groetjes

----------


## griezeltje

upper de up

----------


## Soraya26

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties dames !!

Hoi Griezeltje, mijn vakantie was top... maar veel te kort  :frons:  ben alweer toe aan de volgende ! Ik ben een beetje laat maar jij ook een Ramadan Moubarak insaAllah !!
-x-

__________________________________________________ ________


Gelukkig ben ik wel erg moe en val ik meteen in slaap.
Volgende ochtend zit moeder al vroeg aan de keukentafel met koffie als ik opsta, ik ga naar haar toe en wens haar een goeiemorgen. Ze kijkt me strak aan met een blik die ik altijd toegeworpen krijg, de blik die mijn hart altijd doet bloeden van verdriet. Sinds het gebeuren met Hafid is mn moeder heel achterdochtig geworden over mij, ik heb nooit iemand verteld wat me echt bezielde en heb weken in bed gelegen, ik at niks en dronk niks en wilde niemand zien of spreken. Mijn moeder ging toen uit van het ergste en heeft me toen letterlijk naar de dokter gesleurd omdat ze dacht dat ik iets gedaan had wat de familie ging schaden. Mijn ouders dachten dat ik zwanger was en dat ik daarom zo in put zat. Ik haatte ze op dat moment zo erg, ondanks dat ik niet kon vertellen wat me echt bezielde snakte ik naar een schouder om op uit te huilen of zachte armen om me heen die me beloofde dat het goed ging komen. Maar dat deden mn ouders niet, die scholden me uit. Dwongen me om mn kamer uit te komen terwijl ik alleen wilde zijn. Het was een vreselijke tijd, niet alleen mn ouders keerden me de rug toe maar ook Amira en Amin. Het ging zover dat ze op een gegeven moment gewoon slecht over me gingen praten waar ik bij zat en wel op de manier alsof ik er niet was. Dat deed me zoveel pijn en maakte mijn verdriet en ellende alleen maar nog groter waardoor het nog langer duurde voor mij om de draad weer op te pakken. Ik haatte mijn leven, als zelfs mijn familie niet van mij hield waarom zou Hafid dan wel van mij houden… Mohammed was mn redding, die heeft me toen een maand meegenomen naar zn huis, daar had ik de rust die ik nodig had. Ook hem heb ik nooit verteld wat me echt bezielde en hij dwong me ook niet om te praten. Ik ben er nog steeds heilig van overtuigd dat als Mohammed ( mn broer ) er toen niet voor me was het heel anders met me afgelopen was, maar ELhamdollilah ik pakte beetje bij beetje de draad weer op en het is een wond die enigszins genezen is, maar de litteken zal altijd blijven. De litteken die staat voor het verlies van mijn grote liefde en droom die ik zolang koesterde maar ook staat voor het feit dat mijn ouders mij keihard lieten vallen en mij meteen als slecht zagen en tot de dag van vandaag niet vertrouwen.

Ik besluit snel te gaan douchen en me om te kleden want wil niet te lang met die gedachtes bezig blijven. Ooit zullen mijn ouders inzien dat ik geen slecht mens ben en eigenlijk nooit ben geweest. Ik besluit mn donkergroene linnen rok aan te doen met een bruin truitje en bruine slippertjes. Mn haar steek ik op en doe grote oorbellen in. Eenmaal klaar om te vertrekken hoor ik Amira en mn moeder in de keuken praten en lachen… ik slaak een zucht en als ik de deur achter me dicht trek stomen de tranen over mn wangen. Ik probeer me groot te houden maar ik mis mn moeder, ooit had ik ook een hechte band met haar. Ik veeg mn tranen weg wandel richting werk.

----------


## griezeltje

aaaaaaaaaaah een mooi vervolg maar hoopte toch op een iets langer vervolg.

maar ga snel verder schat!!!

PS: mijn vakantie was ook te kort ik wacht met smart op volgend jaar.

up up up up

----------


## Soraya26

Op werk staat Marc koffie te zetten.
Marc: Hey goedemorgen prinses, ook koffie.
Ik lach en zeg: graag Marc.
Marc schenkt me een kop koffie in en we lopen samen naar de werkvloer. 
Op dat moment komt Mahdi binnen hij zegt goedemorgen en loopt meteen door. Ik voel dat er iets aan de hand is en kijk Marc met een vragend gezicht aan in de hoop dat hij me iets kan vertellen. Marc zegt: denk met het verkeerd been uit bed gestapt.


Eenmaal op mn plek komt Ester naar me toe en vraagt of ik haar administratieve taken kan overnemen en of Marc de telefoon kan overnemen omdat ze Mahdi moet helpen met het een en ander. Twee uur laten worden we gevraagd om naar de vergaderruimte te komen. In de vergaderruimte staat Mahdi aan het hoofd van de grote tafel.
Mahdi: Hallo allemaal, neem aub plaats.
Als iedereen zit gaat hij ook zitten.
Mahdi: De reden van deze vergadering is jullie op de hoogte brengen over de jaarlijkse Mac Kenzie vergadering. Zoals iedereen wel weet maken ze het ons ieder jaar weer moeilijk… tot nu toe hebben we ons er altijd uit weten te vechten als team maar dit jaar ……………..

Mahdi doet zijn verhaal en het komt er op neer dat hij snel opzoek moet naar een reserve geldschieter voor het geval Mac Kenzie de geldkraan dicht gooit. In grote lijnen begrijp ik waar het om gaat maar ik werk er nog te kort om te begrijpen waar het precies om gaat. Ik bestuur Mahdi’s zakelijke houding en manier van doen en praten… een echte zakenman…
De vergadering sluit Mahdi af met een grapje en steekt op die manier iedereen het hart onder de riem. 
Rest van de dag verloopt vrij rustig en gaat erg snel gezien ik de extra taken heb van Ester.
Om 5 uur sluit iedereen af en gaat naar huis, ik moet nog wat facturen versturen gezien de deadline en besluit nog even door te gaan, Ester helpt me nog even een kwartier maar gaat dan ook weg omdat ze opgehaald wordt. Ik besluit naar huis te bellen zodat ze mn ouders weten waar ik uithang. Mn moeder neemt op.
Ma: Allo ?
Ik: Allo ma, ik ben het Layla.
Ma: ja ?
Ik: ik zit nog op werk moet nog het een en ander afmaken en kan nog niet weg, dus ik ben iets later.
Ma: wat ?? hoe bedoel je iets laten, wat is laten ? dan komt je vader je ophalen op werk !!
Ik : ma doe normaal, ik weet niet hoe laat ik klaar ben maar ik zorg dat ik voor het donker thuis ben. En als je me niet gelooft dan bel je Mahdi toch op.
Ma: ok ! Bel als je daar weggaat dan bepaalt je vader wel of hij je ophaalt.
Ik: zucht !! is goed.

Als ik de hoorn erop leg hoor ik voetstappen op de gang, zal wel de schoonmaakster zijn.
Ik ga gauw weer door met tikken want wil wel op tijd naar huis. Ineens zegt iemand: wat doe jij hier nog ? Ik kijk op en zie Mahdi naar me toe lopen.
Ik: oh hoi, ik dacht dat iedereen als weg was… ik ehh ben nog bezig met wat facturen die vandaag de deur uit moeten.
Mahdi: oh, welke zijn dat ? … de facturen van Berni kunnen wel tot morgen wachten, als ze maar voor 10 uur de deur uit zijn.
Ik: ik maak het liever nu af, dan ben ik iig zeker op tijd.
Mahdi: ok, dan wacht ik wel even en breng je erna naar huis.
Ik: hoeft echt niet hoor, ik heb sowieso zin om een stukje te gaan lopen straks.
Mahdi: is goed dan loop ik een stukje mee… 
Ik: Ok…

Mahdi gaat naar zn kantoor, als hij een half uur later terug komt ben ik aan het afsluiten.
Mahdi: ben je zover dame ?

----------


## griezeltje

jah kom op ik ben echt verslaafd aan vervolgjes hahahahha.

je schrijft echt goed ik kan me helemaal inleven in het verhaal.

dus upper de up

----------


## firdeaus

hoi, je maakt het wel erg spannend en ik moet je zeggen dat je echt heel goed kan schrijven!! laat ons niet lang wachten 
groetjes

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi Griezeltje ( my number one fan... hihihi ) en Firdeaus, bedankt weer voor de fijne reacties... stimuleert mij om met mn verhaal verder te gaan.

Hier een vervolgje voor jullie....

-x-

Ik: uhm ja.
We verlaten het gebouw en lopen richting mijn huis… om de stilte te verbreken vraagt Mahdi of ik al zin heb in de vakantie. Ik vertel hem dat ik er heel veel zin in heb gezien Aya ook gaat dus dat wordt weer ouderwets leuk.
Mahdi verteld dat hij ook wel zin in heeft maar dat het niet helemaal uitkomt met het gebeuren van zijn bedrijf momenteel en de vakantie staat gepland voor over een kleine 2 weken. Maar dat het aan de andere kant ook wel goed is om even weg te zijn om alles op een rijtje te zetten.
Ik merk aan mezelf dat ik geniet van het moment… Mahdi is super leuk. 
Als we in het park komen waar ik iedere dag doorheen loop vraagt hij of ik zin heb om even op een bankje te zitten.
Ik: ok maar ik moet wel zo naar huis want mn ouders wachten op me.
Mahdi: geen zorgen, ik breng je thuis.
Als we zitten komt een lief klein jongetje van een jaar of 4 nieuwsgierig naar ons toe… 
Mahdi zegt: Hallooo
Jochie: Hoi
Mahdi: ben je lekker aan het spelen ?
Jochie: Ja ik in zandbak.
Mahdi: zo dan, dat is leuk.
Jochie komt dichter bij, leunt tegen de been van Mahdi en begint met de knoop van Mahdi’s overhemd te spelen.
Ik kijk vol bewondering naar het gebeuren… wat ziet dat er toch geweldig uit. Ik zie nu al dat er een geweldige papa in Mahdi schuilt. Mahdi kijkt vol passie naar het jochie en laat hem zijn gang gaan. Dan komt de moeder van het jongetje aan lopen.
Moeder: lieverd, kom eens hier wat ben je aan het doen ?
Mahdi lacht naar de vrouw en zegt: wij zijn dikke maatjes geworden.
Jochie herhaalt: ja dikke maatjes.
We moeten er allemaal hard om lachen.
Moeder: zegt sorry, zo is hij normaal nooit. Hij gaat niet eens makkelijk naar zn oma of opa, ik sta echt versteld.
Mahdi: lacht en zegt, it’s magic met een knipoog.
Dan staat Mahdi op tilt het jongetje op en zegt nou ik denk dat je met mama verder moet en geeft het jongetje aan zn moeder.
Moeder: nou zeg maar dag dag tegen die lieve meneer.
Jongetje: dag dag lieve meneer.
Mahdi: dag dag grote vriend, volgende keer gaan we samen in de zandbak.
Jongetje glundert helemaal van blijdschap en de moeder wens ons nog een fijne avond en loopt door. Mahdi blijft staan met zn handen in zn broekzak en kijkt ze na…
Ik bestudeer hem en zie dat het hem wat doet. Dan kijkt hij snel naar mij en zegt: Oh sorry, sta ik een beetje te dagdromen…
Ik: geeft niet… vind het leuk om te zien.
Mahdi kijkt me doordringend aan en zegt: wat vind je leuk om te zien.
Ik voel mn kop rood worden en zeg: uhm gewoon hoe je met dat jongetje omging bedoel ik.
Mahdi: oh.. hahaha, ik ben gek op kinderen en als het aan mij lag had ik er al 3. Wil jij kinderen Layla ? 
Ik: uhm ja, ik ben ook gek op kinderen maar momenteel denk ik meer aan mn studie enzo.
Mahdi: ok… maar stel je komt iemand tegen, oh wat stom van mij haha, ik ga er gewoon vanuit dat je geen vriend hebt…
Ik: oh maar ik heb ook geen vriend.
Mahdi: hoe kan dat nou ? dat zeg je gewoon tegen me omdat ik je vader ken hahaha.
Ik: haha, nee echt niet, ik heb geen vriend.
Mahdi: ok .. uhm ok, maar stel dus dat je iemand tegen komt waar je helemaal gek op bent en hij wil meteen een kind zou je er je studie niet voor opzij zetten.
Door mn hoofd spookt een antwoord die ik niet kan geven: ja Mahdi voor jou zou ik dat denk ik wel doen. En ohh wat zouden wij een mooie kindje krijgen… jouw mooie ogen, mijn krullen…
Ik roep mezelf snel tot orde en zeg, ik weet het echt niet…. 
Door een briesje vliegt een krul voor mn gezicht , ik wil deze achter mn oren doen maar Mahdi is me voor… hij strijkt de krul achter mn oor, gaat met zn hand heel teder over mn wang heen, kijkt me diep in mn ogen aan en zegt: je bent ontzettend mooi…
Mn hart gaat ontzettend te keer, ik voel mn benen en armen niet meer, alles om me heen valt weg…

----------


## Taweed

Hi Soraya,

Ik ben je nieuwe fan, als je een boek zal schrijven zal ik meteen een kopen inshaAllah.

Ps: vraag me wel af of het echt of fictie is?

Liefs,

----------


## Asma K

heyyy schrijfffff snelllll verder ik ben gek op jouw verhaall wollah

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi Taweed !! Wat onzettend lief van jou, mocht er ooit een boek komen dan zal ik aan je denken ;-). Het is een waar gebeurd verhaal meid...

Dag Asma K,

Bij deze dan een klein vervolgje voor jou en alle lezers.

Veel lees plezier !


Ik voel mijn hart in mijn hoofd bonken en Mahdi kijkt me diep in mijn ogen aan… bang dat hij door mijn ogen kan zien wat er binnen in mij omgaat op moment corrigeer ik mezelf, draai mijn gezicht om en staar voor me uit. Mahdi draait mijn gezicht weer naar hem toe en zegt, ik meen het Layla en ……. hij slikt, ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen zegt hij op een zacht toontje.
Ik kijk hem aan en om de een of ander reden slaat het gevoel van zojuist om in een intense verlangen dat gemengd gaat met….. droevigheid. Ik voel een brok in mijn keel opkomen… en ik begrijp totaal niet wat er met me gebeurd. Dit is toch het moment waar ik al een tijdje naar snak?! Of eigenlijk mijn hele leven…. bedoel ieder meisje droomt toch juist van die ene geweldige jongen dit tegen haar zegt? De brok in mijn keel lijkt groter te worden en ik merk aan mezelf dat het niet goed met me gaat. Met een droevige blik zeg ik: waarom wil je me beter leren kennen Mahdi ?
Mahdi staart me een paar tellen aan en kijkt dan naar de grond, teleurgesteld om mijn respons… Hij kijkt me weer aan: ik weet het niet Layla…. Ik ehm… het blijft een tijdje stil.
En dan zegt hij : sorry !! Je hebt gelijk, het spijt me. Vergeet aub wat ik zojuist gezegd heb. 
Ook het gevoel dat nu door me heengaat zal ik nooit uit kunnen leggen, alsof iemand mij vastpakt en keihard tegen een muur smijt, het enige wat ik wil is snel weg gaan. Snel weg bij Mahdi want ik begrijp het niet, ik ben totaal de weg kwijt. Wat is dit, wat gebeurd er nou allemaal ???
Ik sta op en zeg: ik ehh ik moet er vandoor, ehh mijn ouders. Dag !
Mahdi pakt mijn arm beet en zegt: Layla gaat alles wel goed met je ?
Ik doe zo mijn best om de controle over mezelf niet te verliezen maar het is te laat, er rolt een traan over mijn wang heen en ik krijg geen woord eruit. Daar sta ik dan, verloren en totaal niet begrijpend wat me nou bezielt. Mahdi, kijkt me geschrokken aan en zegt: Layla, het spijt me wat heb ik gedaan ? 
Ik: laat me aub gaan Mahdi, ik kijk hem strak aan: AUB MAHDI zeg ik op harde toon.
Mahdi laat me voorzichtig los en weet verder niet wat hij moet doen… hij blijft verstijfd staan en kijkt hoe ik snel wegloop en in de verte verdwijn. 
Mahdi ploft op het bankje, neemt zijn gezicht in zijn handen en staart voor zich uit.
Wat heb ik gedaan ? Hoe kon ik zo dom zijn om zo open tegen haar te doen terwijl ik haar helemaal niet ken. Wat moet ze wel niet van me denken nu, dat ik misbruik wilde maken van de situatie en het moment dat we alleen waren ? Maar waarom zou ze zo denken ?? Ik heb alleen gezegd dat ze mooi is en dat is toch gewoon mijn mening. En dat ik haar wilde leren kennen… maar dat kan toch ook gewoon vriendschappelijk bedoelt zijn. Of was het de vraag die ze stelde waar ik geen antwoord op kon geven ? Pffff….. heb ik weer.
Mahdi staat op en loopt richting kantoor waar zijn auto nog staat, tijd om naar huis te gaan !

----------


## Taweed

Hi soraya, 

Echt super dat verhaal van jouw, komen zoveel herkenbare elementen in voor. Ben wel 'n beetje jaloers op die Mahdi van jouw hihihihi < (alleen wat praktiserender en je hebt een droomman te pakken) Ik gun het je van harte! Ga door ga door ga door!!!!

----------


## griezeltje

Inderdaad het is een super verhaal, het is zo realistich dat ik mezelf prima in layla kan plaatsen. Love you meid TOPverhaal ga vooral door kus

----------


## Asma K

ik vind het heerlijk om jouw verhaal te lezen echt waar ik hoop op een snelle vervolg xxxxxx

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo Liefjes van mij !! Doet me erg goed te horen dat jullie het kunnen volgen en leuk vinden om te lezen.

Hier een vervolgje:

Onderweg naar huis houd ik met moeite en dwang mijn tranen in bedwang. Als ik thuis ben ren ik meteen door naar mijn kamer, maar besef me maar al te goed dat ik even mijn gezicht moet laten zien anders gaan mijn ouders weer van alles in hun hoofd halen. Ik trek snel een legging en linnen tuniekje aan en loop naar de woonkamer. Salam zeg ik tegen mijn ouders en zusje die voor de tv zitten. Mijn vader bromt salam terug en mijn moeder kijkt me onderzoekend aan.
Moeder: ik had toch gezegd dat je moest bellen zodat je vader je kon ophalen.
Ik: het was niet nodig, het is nog licht buiten…

Ik neem even een paar tellen plaats op de bank, de brok in mijn keel voelt als een rots die ieder moment ervoor kan zorgen dat ik geen adem meer binnen krijg. Na een paar tellen sta ik op en loop richting mijn kamer. Eenmaal op mijn kamer doe ik de deur op slot en glijd met mijn rug tegen de deur op de grond, de tranen vloeien als een waterval over mijn wangen. Het liefst wil ik keihard huilen, maar ik weet dat ik het geluid moet inhouden. Ik sta op en ga voor de spiegel staan, wat is er met je aan de hand Layla ? Waarom voel je je zo ellendig ? Was het omdat Mahdi je teleurstelde toen hij terug krabbelde en geen duidelijk antwoord gaf? Of is het omdat je beseft dat je gevoelens voor Mahdi hebt, gevoelend die je benauwen en beangstigen ? Ik veeg mijn tranen weg en kijk nog enige ogenblikken naar mijn spiegelbeeld. 
Ik voel me net een wrak en besluit op bed te gaan liggen, gelukkig ben ik zo uitgeput dat ik meteen in slaap val.

Volgend ochtend wordt ik met hoofdpijn wakker, ik besluit me ziek te melden. Ik heb vandaag echt totaal geen zin om te werken. Ik bel Ester op en meld me ziek. Ze wenst me beterschap en ik kruip mijn bed weer in. Ik heb geen zin om thuis te blijven en heb al helemaal geen zin in vragen van moeder straks. Ik sms Aya dat ze me meteen terug moet smsen als je ze wakker is.
Aya smst me meteen terug: Ik ben nu wakker, alles ok ????
Ik bel haar meteen op.
Aya: wat is er aan de hand Lay ?
Ik: niets ernstigs Aya, sorry dat ik je wakker heb gemaakt maar ik heb me zojuist ziek gemeld omdat ik last heb van hoofdpijn maar ik heb geen zin om thuis te blijven. Dus ik vroeg me af of je zin had om iets te gaan doen.
Aya: uhm, ja dat is goed maar het is nog zo vroeg. Ik kan pas de deur uit als mijn ouders op zijn.
Ik: ja natuurlijk, dan ga ik zo vast de deur uit, laat me maar weten of je kan dan spreken we ergens af.
Aya: ok, ik zal opschieten.

Ik loop naar de badkamer en haal 2 paracetamols uit het medicijnenkastje.
In de keuken neem ik een hap uit een croissantje en slik de pillen. Snel neem ik een douche, doe mijn spijkerbroek aan, mijn gympen eronder, een dun vestje aan, wat mascara op, wat mousse in mijn krullen en ren vervolgens de deur uit.
Als ik buiten ben weet ik niet welke kant ik nu eigenlijk op moet. Ik kan niet naar de stad, stel dat ik een collega tegenkom, in de buurt kan ik ook niet blijven hangen. Ik besluit de metro te nemen naar Prins Alexander en daar ergens te ontbijten en een beetje te winkelen. 

Als ik er ben ga ik eerst naar de V&D. Ik koop een tijdschrift en ga naar boven om wat te eten.
Ik neem een broodje en een theetje en ga lekker bij het raam zitten. Aan een tafel voor mij zit een man met een kindje, mijn gedachten dwalen meteen weer af naar Mahdi… 
Dan belt Aya: Hoi Lay.
Ik: hoi Aya
Aya: ik heb slecht nieuws… we krijgen bezoek vandaag ik kan niet weg.
Ik: oh ok… jammer maar ik begrijp het.
Aya: ja sorry, ik had er echt zin in. 
Ik: ja ik ook, maar niets aan te doen. Ik ben nu in Alexander, ik ga hier maar een beetje shoppen en dan misschien mijn bed weer induiken. Ik voel me niet zo best. Maar vertel wie komen er op bezoek ?
Aya: ik heb geen idee, mijn ouders doen een beetje geheimzinnig erover. Het is geen familie maar een oude bekende van mijn vader ofzo. Maar waarom voel je je niet best Layla ?
Ik: hmm, lang verhaal.
Aya: ik heb nog tijd, iedereen zit nog aan de ontbijt tafel.
Ik: Nou gisteren moest ik overwerken en Mahdi liep een stukje mee naar huis…
Aya: oh ? en toen….
Ik: nou we hebben even in het park gezeten…
Aya: neeeee, Amin of je vader hebben jullie gezien ???? Wat waren jullie aan het doen ?
Ik: haha, nee gekkerd. Uhm, ik weet eigenlijk niet eens meer hoe het precies is gegaan, maar Mahdi raakte mijn wang aan, zei dat ik mooi was en dat hij me beter wilde leren kennen.
Aya: ECHT WAAR ??? WOOOOOOOWWWW, en toen ????
Ik: en toen niets… ik raakte in paniek. Ik vroeg aan hem waarom hij me dan wilde leren kennen op een toon van waar heb je het over, denk ik. Toen krabbelde hij meteen terug.
Aya: oh, raar dat hij terug krabbelde dan.
Ik: ja precies, jij begrijpt mij… 
Aya: en toen ?
Ik: toen ben ik weggegaan.

Stilte……………………………………

Ik : Aya, ik weet het gewoon allemaal niet meer. Volgens mij vind ik hem echt leuk, ik moet constant aan hem denken. En ik snap het niet want ik ken hem niet eens. Ik weet helemaal niets over hem.
Aya: Layla !! Mahdi is leuk. Ik ken hem helemaal niet, maar kan me wel goed voorstellen dat je verliefd op hem kan worden als je hem een paar keer ziet en spreekt…
Maar Layla er zijn zoveeeel jongens die jouw leuk vinden en je hebt altijd gezegd dat er niet mee bezig wilde zijn omdat je aan je toekomst wilt werken. Dat Mahdi jou anders doet denken is wel apart….
Ik: ja ik weet het…

2 uur later besluit ik maar te gaan shoppen, ik moet nog vakantie inkopen doen dus kan gelukkig wel gericht zoeken. Als eerst kom ik H&M, altijd leuk en heeft meestal wel dingen die leuk staan. Ik koop 2 mooie linnen rokken, een lange en een iets over de knie, 2 leggings, een beige tas van stof, een tas met allemaal kleurtjes door elkaar, wat speldjes, een bruin met gele tuniekje, een grote zonnebril voor in mijn haar etc etc… bij de kassa ben ik 2 tassen vol rijker en 193 euro armen. Dan ga ik naar de Mango, Invito, Vero moda, Sting, Forecast etc. Als ik bij de Forecast in het pashokje sta hoor ik mijn telefoon overgaan. Ik zoek snel in mijn tas, ah daar istie..
Een smsje…. van Mahdi……..

----------


## firdeaus

hoiiiiiiiiiiiii. wat een leuk vervolg en hoop dat je snel weer gaat bij schrijven!!!
groetjess

----------


## griezeltje

Je weet het spannend te houden, ik ben zo nieuwsgierig wat mehdi smst plaats snel weer n vervolgje schat. Maar je schrijft echt goed keep the good work up.
Ik blijf je steunen tot het einde

kiss kiss griezeltje

----------


## Soraya26

Wat moet ik zonder jou griezeltje  :Smilie:  ...............

Hier een vervolgje dames:


*DE lunchafspraak…..*


Hallo Layla, ik hoor zojuist dat je ziek bent. Ik hoop niets ernstigs en dat het niets te maken heeft met wat ik gisteren heb gezegd. Ik wil je graag even spreken. Ik weet niet of je morgen weer komt werken maar laat me weten wanneer je even tijd voor me hebt. Beterschap ! Mahdi.

Ik lees het smsje nog eens en weet eigenlijk niet goed wat ik nu moet... ik had gedacht dat we het er gewoon nooit meer over zouden hebben, al kan ik me wel voorstellen dat Mahdi met vraagtekens zit wat mijn gedrag en tranen betreft. Pfff, wat moet ik nu ?!

Ik stuur: Hoi, kunnen we het niet gewoon vergeten. Sorry voor mijn gedrag van gisteren, ik weet ook niet wat me bezielde.

Meteen krijg ik een sms terug: Als er iemand is die zich voor zijn gedrag moet verontschuldigen dan ben ik dat wel Layla... maar ik wil je wel graag spreken als je dat niet heel erg vind... ?

Ik: Ok, ik kan morgen wel denk ik. Wil je op werk praten ?

Mahdi: Nee, neem morgen nog maar een dag vrij. Ik kan om 12 uur werk verlaten. Heb je zin om dan ergens te lunchen ? Kralingse bos ;-)

Ik: hahaha, kralingse bos zeg ik geen nee tegen. 

Mahdi: Super ! Ik bel je rond half 11 dan spreken we een plek af waar ik je op kan pikken. Tot morgen.

Ik: Tot morgen.

Verstijfd van de zenuwen zit ik in het kleedhokje op een kruk... Ohh god waar zal het over gaan, waar wil hij me nu over spreken... zal ik ... nee ik kan het niet maken om het te vragen, dat had ik net meteen moeten doen ! Ik stuur Aya meteen een berichtje waarin ik haar vertel wat er gebeurd is... 

Ik kijk op mn horloge: oh gelukkig het is al weer bijna 3 uur, dus kan zo lekker naar huis. Ik loop nog even naar de Etos voor een nieuwe mascara en shampoo. Neem nog even een visburger menu bij de Mac donalds en ga erna naar huis. 17:15 ben ik thuis, mooie tijd. Om de een of ander reden voel ik me veel beter als gisteren en vanochtend. De spanning is wel hoog gezien ik erg nieuwsgierig ben, maar hij is iig niet boos op me.... toch ?

Ik plof op de bank neer met de afstandsbediening, mijn moeder is aan het bellen met een kennis, vader is de deur uit. Dan komt Amira de woonkamer binnen met een nors gezicht.
Amina: zou jij niet eens wat gaan doen ? De was moet binnengehaald worden en opgevouwen worden en de nieuwe was moet opgehangen worden en er staat een berg afwas in de keuken !!
Ik: en wat heb jij de hele dag uitgevoerd ??!
Amina: ja wat denk ? Ik loop als sinds mijn vakantie is begonnen puin op te ruimen. Ik ben je huishoudster niet hoor !!
Uit mijn ooghoeken zie ik dat moeder niet meer bezig is met het telefoongesprek maar eerder met ons… pff weet al hoe dit af gaat lopen als het zo doorgaat.

Ik: prima, ik was wel af. ( grrrr, zeikwijf !! )
Na het afwassen ga ik lekker naar mijn kamer toe, doe en muziekje op en tuur in mijn kast naar wat ik aan zal doen morgen….

----------


## _Farah

*Veder!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Asma K

soraya jij moet verder echt ik wil niet meer wachten jij kan het echt spannend houden was dit een boek dan had ik hem allang gekocht en in n stuk door gelezen wollah echt mooi verhaallllllllllllllllllll

----------


## Soraya26

Bedankt voor je compliment Asma K !!
Hier een klein vervolgje dames... ik zal gauw verder gaan  :Smilie: 




Volgende dag sta ik om 7 uur op, ik wil tijdig de deur uit om alle vraagtekens thuis te voorkomen. 
Ik ga even op balkon staan, brrr het is frisjes en zo zou het de hele dag blijven volgens het weerbericht, gelukkig gaat het niet regenen. 
Ik neem snel een douche. Ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik aan moet. 
Mahdi zal gewoon casual gekleed zijn gezien het casual friday is. Ik pak een donkere spijkerbroek uit de kast, een lange blouse van de Vero Moda met paarse, roze en donkerblauwe bloemen op. Ik trek mn kleren aan, doe een bruine riem om mn heupen om de blouse wat vorm te geven. Hmm, waar is mn bruine tas die bij de riem hoort ? Ah daar... zo dat maakt het compleet. Oh ja ik heb nog bruine ballerina schoentjes die erbij kunnen. Ik bekijk mezelf in de spiegel... perfect hihihi.... Snel wat mascara op en mouse in mn haar om mn krullen lekker luchtig te maken. Zo ik ben er klaar voor, het is half 9 .... snel de deur uit. 
Ik neem de tram de binnenweg om daar lekker op mn gemakje te ontbijten bij de Daily France. Eenmaal aangkomen zitten er 3 andere vroege vogels te ontbijten en een krantje te lezen. Ik ga aan een tafel zitten en bekijk de kaart... hmm, ik heb wel honger zeg. Ik neem een ciabata kruidenkaas, een chocolade croisantje en thee. 15 min later komt de ober het brengen.... zo nog even een krantje erbij uit de rekken. Hmm... het is half 10, heb nog wel even... 

Bzzzztt bzzttt, hey een smsje: Aya: hoi lieverd, sorry dat ik nu pas reageer maar ik moet je vandaag echt zien, kan ik vanavond even bij je langs komen ? Hoe is het met Mahdi verlopen ?? Heb je met hem af gesproken ???

Ik: Hoi schat, geen probleem joh ! Tuurlijk kan je vanavond langs komen ik ben 6 iig zeker thuis... ben benieuwd !!! Ik heb om 12 uur met Mahdi afgesproken hij wil me spreken....... ik weet niet wat ik moet verwachten.

Aya: ok schat, dan kom ik rond 6 uur. Kijk maar gewoon wat hij te melden heeft en laat je emoties niet de baas over je spelen he ;-) ik ben erg benieuwd. Zie je straks dan. Kus kus.

Ik eet mn broodje rustig op en lees mn krantje op mn gemakje. Bztt bzzttt, hey weer een smsje: Mahdi !!

Mahdi: Goeiemorgen Layla, ben je al wakker ? Kan je eerder, 11 uur ?
Ik kijk op mn telefoon, het is 10 uur dus dat is eigenlijk perfect !

Ik: Goeiemorgen, ik ben al wakker. 11 uur is goed, zeg maar waar.

Mahdi: Achterkant Centraal station, lukt dat ?

Ik: ja prima, zie je dan.

Mahdi: perfect, zie je zo.

----------


## griezeltje

SPANNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEND meid. Je bent echt mijn topper, je hebt echt talent. Doe er wat mee, want zulk talent moet je niet verprutsen schat, kus je eerste fan :ole:  :ole:  :ole:  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Asma K

Ik Will Zo Graag Een Vervolg, Maar Iets Langer Want Om Den Duur Kan Ik Bijna Niet Meer Volgen Als Het Te Lang Duurt. Maar Mijn Complimente Want Je Doet Het Prima Echt Goeddddddd Xxx

----------


## nour el hayat

hey doe lekker voort leuk verhaal s egt spannend maar doe nu eens een suppeeerrr langvervolg please?

----------


## kanwal

next plz....i love the story...its very romantic..

----------


## Just_a_babe

leuk verhaal meid ga zo door !

----------


## sweetheart_19

nieuwe fan meldt zich , ga verder  :Smilie:

----------


## griezeltje

Kom op meid upper de up. Ik verheug me zo op een vervolg.

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo Ladies !! Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik ben net terug van vakantie dus zal gauw verder gaan met dit verhaal.

Dikke kus !!

----------


## griezeltje

> Hallo Ladies !! Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik ben net terug van vakantie dus zal gauw verder gaan met dit verhaal.
> 
> Dikke kus !!


Oef gelukkig want ik werd al ongerust schat!!! Heb je het fijn gehad?
Volgens mij heb je wel genoeg inspiratie opgedaan in je vakantie.

Ik hoop dat je snel doorgaat, je 1ste fan die altijd blijft steunen.

Dikke kus griezeltje

----------


## Soraya26

Hoi Griezeltje,

Vakantie was super !! Dank je wel lieffie.

Hier vast een vervolgje:





*Kwart* voor 11 neem ik de tram naar het station. 
Als ik er ben begint mijn hart sneller te kloppen. Ik loop het station door om zo aan de achterkant te komen... shit eigenlijk niet zo slim om 
hier af te spreken. Wat als iemand me ziet en het aan mijn vader verteld... 
Ik loop snel door de menigte door, als ik dichter bij de uitgang kom gaat mn hart nog sneller kloppen.
Als ik buiten ben kijk ik om me heen. Recht van mij staat Mahdi op 15 meter afstand tegen de passagiersdeur leunend naar zn schoenen te staren.
Damn wat ziet hij er weer onwijs goed uit. Ik loop zijn richting op en dan kijkt hij plots op... recht in mijn ogen.
Er verschijnt een glimlachje op zn mond en hij gaat rechtop staan. Als ik er ben doet hij 2 stappen naar voren, we geven elkaar een hand en hij vraagt 
hoe het is. Hij opent de deur voor me en ik stap snel in. Ik kijk nog snel of ik een bekende zie, gelukkig niemand.
Mahdi neemt plaats achter het stuur en we rijden weg. Gedurende het rijden is het erg stil, Mahdi lijkt totaal niet vrolijk en het lijkt alsof hij vergeten 
is dat ik naast hem zit. Ik durf zelf ook niets te zeggen. 
Mahdi: zo we zijn er... 
We stappen uit en lopen het pad van het kralingse bos door. Het ruikt er heerlijk naar natte aarde en gras.
We lopen het cafetje binnen en nemen plaats aan een tafel bij het water.
We bestellen allebei wat te drinken en besluiten later wat te eten gezien het nog geen lunchtijd is.
Ineens kijkt Mahdi me aan en zegt: Sorry Laila...
Ik schrik hiervan en weet niet goed wat ik moet zeggen.
Ik: Uhm, het is al goed.
Mahdi: nee het is niet goed, ik wil dat je weet dat ik geen slechte bedoelingen heb. Ik ben misschien te ver 
gegaan door je aan te raken en te zeggen dat ik je beter wil leren kennen, maar het was allemaal wel oprecht 
Layla, verkeerd misschien maar wel oprecht.
Ik: Mahdi, het ligt niet aan jou maar aan mij. Ik ben gewoon heel voorzichtig en ik weet niet waarom ik zo in paniek 
raakte.....
Mahdi: Layla, ik ken je nauwelijks of eigenlijk helemaal niet..... maar ik wil je gewoon graag beter leren kennen met de juiste bedoelingen
maar als jij dat niet wilt dan is dat natuurlijk verder geen probleem.
Ik: Mahdi !! Wat bedoel je met juiste bedoelingen ??
Mahdi kijkt naar de grond... Layla, ik voel een bepaalde spanning tussen ons wat volgens mij wil zeggen dat er 
interesse voor elkaar is. Op welk gebied bij jou weet ik niet... bij mezelf moet ik nog een beetje ontdekken en wel om de 
reden dat ik je nog niet ken om de juiste conclusie te kunnen trekken. Maar wat ik bedoel is ik word ook een dagje ouder
en ben ook stiekem aan het uitkijken naar de ware, wederzijdse liefde, een toekomst, kinderen en oud worden met die ene juiste. 
Als ik naar je kijk zie ik een prachtige dame die ik beter wil leren kennen en als het zodanig goed zit tussen ons, hebben we elkaar 
misschien wel gevonden. Maar dat ben ik Layla... misschien vind jij mij wel een vreselijk persoon.
Ik: nee ik vind je geen vreselijk persoon... uhm, ik wil jou ook wel beter leren kennen...
Mahdi's ogen klaren meteen helemaal op en beginnen te glanzen in de zon. Met een glimlach pakt hij mn hand en geeft er heel lief een kusje op.
Ik bloos en durf hem niet aan te kijken...
Mahdi: ik heb ineens heel erge trek, laten we lekker wat te eten nemen.
Ik zittend met een gevoel die ik niet helemaal kan plaatsen nog heb natuurlijk helemaal geen trek. Mahdi vind mij dus ook leuk ??!! En hij is serieus.
Jeetje wat staat er dan te gebeuren ? Ohh kon ik maar heel even in de toekomst gluren...
Maar Layla deze keer houd je je hoofd erbij, hoe moeilijk dat ook is als je iemand echt leuk vind. Ik MOET bij iedere stap helder 
blijven nadenken ! Maar nu heel even niet, nu wil ik er even helemaal van genieten, ik zit hier met een super leuke man op een super mooie
locatie... en hij vind mij ook leuk. Ik zweef...................... ahhh daar is mijn roze wolk waar ik me voorlopig even op kan wanen.........

----------


## boushra

hier wederom weer een nieuwe fan van jou je schrijft echt supper goed en ik hoop dat je ons niet meer zolang laat wachten.
ga zeker nog een lllllaaaaaaaaangggggggggee tijd door a.u.b!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soraya26

Dag Bouchra ! Wat leuk, bedankt voor je compliment. Ik zal mijn uiterste beste blijven doen.

Dikke knuffel!

----------


## Soraya26

*We* bestellen allebei wat te eten en kletsen en lachen, de tijd vliegt.
Om iets over 3 vraagt Mahdi of ik zin heb om een stukje te lopen. We lopen langs het water waar mensen in rubberen bootjes vooruit proberen te komen en 
mensen gezellig op het gras genieten van de zon en elkaar.
Ineens pakt Mahdi mijn hand vast, mijn hart begint te bonken in mijn keel. Hij heeft hele zachte handen en onze handen passen precies in elkaar.
Mahdi kijkt naar me als hij ziet dat ik bloos laat hij mn hand los en slaat een arm om mn schouders heen waarna hij vlug een kus op mijn slapen geeft, 
vervolgens glijdt zijn hand naar mijn middel en houdt hij me stevig vast. Het voelt allemaal heel vertrouwd en enorm fijn. Stilletjes wandelen we samen 
en genieten van elkaars aanwezigheid, de omgeving en de heerlijke momenten.

Om 5 uur moet ik helaas naar huis, volgende week nog 2 daagjes werken en dan naar Marokko.
Ik heb er extra veel zin in dit jaar omdat Mahdi mee gaat en ik Aya daar tegen kom... 
Oh jee Aya, ja ik moet snel naar huis want we hebben afgesproken. Mahdi brengt me tot aan het park en vraagt 
of hij me later in de avond mag bellen. Ik antwoord met natuurlijk, hij pakt mijn hand vast geeft er weer een kusje op, kijkt me 
aan en zegt: tot straks schoonheid.
Ik: tot straks en stap snel uit.
Ik loop het park door met mijn hoofd helemaal in de wolken, wat is het leven toch mooi... ik wil dansen, zingen iedereen knuffelen... hihihi....

Ik bel Aya snel om te zeggen dat ik over 5 min thuis ben en dat ik dan op haar wacht. Thuis aangekomen is er niemand, ohh heerlijk dat had ik net 
nodig. Het rijk even helemaal alleen. Ik plof op de bank en laat mijn gedachten de vrije loop, ik voel Mahdi's arme nog steeds om mijn middel. 
Ik kijk naar mijn hand waar hij een kusje op had geplaats en aai de plek waar hij het kusje had geplaats.
Als de deurbel gaat ontwaak ik uit mijn droom en ga snel kijken wie het is. 
Ik: AYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!! ik geef haar een dikke pakkerd, pak haar bij haar handen vast en trek haar mee de woonkamer in om een 
paar rondjes te draaien samen.
Aya: ho hoooo Layla ik word duizelig !!
We gieren het uit en ploffen allebei op de bank.
Aya gaat snel rechtop zitten en zegt : Zoooooo vertel, begin bij het begin en geen details overslaan he !!
Ik: Oh Ayaaaaaaaaaaa, ik ben nog nooit zo Happy geweest.
Aya: ja ik zie het, vertel.
Ik: Aya, lieverd.. hij vind mij ook leuk en wil me beter leren kennen, het was geweldig, we hebben heerlijk samen gewandeld 
als stelletje, hij had zijn hand om mijn middel, we hebben het over van alles en nog wat gehad, we hebben genoten van de stille momenten.
Aya: kijkt me met grote ogen aan en zegt: wouw !!! echt waar Layla ? Oh wat goed !! Ik ben zooo blij voor je lieverd...
Ik vertel Aya hoe het allemaal precies is gegaan en Aya luisterd geamusseerd naar mijn verhaal.

Bzzzt bzzzztt...
Mahdi: Bedankt voor de heerlijke middag Layla. x

Aya: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhggggg wat attent van hem, wat lief !
Ik: " zucht " : hihihi, ja he....
Maar Aya vertel wat is er aan de hand ? Wat moest je me vertellen ?

Aya: ok... nou houd je vast ! Uhm, ik ben zo goed als verloofd....
Ik: WATTE ???!! hoe bedoel je...
Aya: weet je nog die jongen waar ik je over verteld had, van de bruiloft van mijn nicht Aicha. Aangetrouwde familie van haar.
Ik: uhh ja dat kan ik me nog wel herinneren, maar ik wist niet dat je contact met hem had.
Aya: nee nee, had ik ook niet. Aicha belde me van de week met dat hij geinteresseerd was in mij vroeg of ze mijn nummer mocht geven. 
Ik natuurlijk nee gegezegd maar zij haalde me over met dat het een goeie serieuse jongen is etc ... 
Kortom ze heeft hem mijn nummer geven, hij belde me en we hebben gewoon 4 uur aan de telefoon gehangen. Was zooo leuk 
en het klikte ook zo goed, echt raar !
Dus hebben we woensdag met zn drieen afgesproken, Aicha, Redouan zo heet hij trouwens en ik. En het was echt super gezellig en leuk!
Gisteren zijn zijn ouders bij mijn ouders geweest voor de kennismaking en het klikte dus ze komen zondag officieel.
Ik: WOUW zeg, jeetje Aya wat leuk.
Aya: ja he, dus ik weet precies hoe je je voelt nu. Nou moet Mahdi natuurlijk ook snel de officiele stap nemen en zijn we straks 
allebei getrouwde vrouwtje. hahaha wie had dat nou van ons gedacht ?!

----------


## boushra

leuk vervolg maar ik wil\ meer

----------


## miss_rabatia

ik ben pas begonnen maar heel mooi

----------


## griezeltje

yes yes yes wat een mooi lang vervolg ik ben weer zoet voor 1 dag lieverd, ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft , je trouwe fan griezeltje

----------


## hanniegirl

hey ik vindt je verhaal geweldig 
gauw een gevolg please

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo, Boushra, Miss Rabatia, HannieGirl en mijn Griezeltje natuurlijk,

Wat leuk dat ook jullie mijn verhaal volgen, dank jullie wel voor jullie bemoedigende reacties !! Ik zal zeker verder gaan.

Dikke knuffel.




*Om 20:00 uur* gaat Aya naar huis en belt mijn moeder met de mededeling dat ze bij een tante zijn en dus laat thuis zullen zijn.
Ik pak wat te drinken uit de koelkast, neem een paar slokken en besluit een douche te nemen. Onder de douche dwalen mijn gedachte naar 
Mahdi en Aya die gekkerd die straks getrouwd is. Jeetje zou ik mijn dromen voor Mahdi opgeven ? Mijn droom is nog steeds een internationale 
stap maken en in het buitenland voor een groot bedrijf werken. Past Mahdi wel hierin ? Hij had het over de ware en huisje boompje beestje etc.
Layla je draaft door, wie zegt dat het zover komt ! Kijk nou maar eerst hoe hij is en wat hier uit gaat komen....
Na het douchen ga ik lekker naar mijn kamer, ik wil heerlijk op mn bed liggen en lekker wegdromen.
Als ik op mijn telefoon kijk zie ik dat ik 2 oproepen van Mahdi heb gemist, ohja hij zou me nog bellen. Oei wat nu ... moet ik hem terug bellen 
of moet ik gewoon wachten totdat hij weer belt. Nee ik moet hem bellen. Ik nestel mezelf lekker op mijn bed, zet de tv aan en bel Mahdi.
Telefoon gaat over.. 1 keer, 2 keer, na de derde keer hang ik op hoor... 3e keer...

Mahdi: hey Layla, ik bel je terug.
Ik: ok...

2 seconden later gaat mijn telefoon over. 
Mahdi: Dag schoonheid !
Ik: uhm, hoi hoe is het ?
Mahdi: ja harstikke goed en hoe is het met jou ?
Ik: ( ik hoor een hoop gerommel op de achtergrond ) ja ook goed.
Mahdi: wat ben je aan het doen ?
Ik: weinig, ik lig lekker op bed een beetje tv te kijken, er is niemand thuis. Mijn ouders zijn naar een tante.
Mahdi: Ah ok, lekker hoor. Ik ben aan het koken, ik weet niet waar mijn uitlust vandaan komt maar ik heb gewoon weer honger.
Ik: hihihi, wat ben je aan het koken dan.
Mahdi: uhm... weet ik niet, maar ik geloof dat het een pasta gaat worden... maar het kan ook een overschotel worden als het mislukt hahaha.
Ik: hahaha.
Mahdi: kan jij goed koken ?
Ik: ik kan wel wat maken, maar ben geen keukenprinses hoor.
Mahdi: oh ga dan maar gauw bij je moeder op cursus want ze kookt heerlijk anders moet ik je straks vergiftigen met mijn rommel hahhaha.

Bij deze woorden maakt mijn hart een sprongetje ... 
We kletsen nog wat over werk en mijn schoolplannen. Ik vertel natuurlijk niet dat ik carierre hoop te maken in het buitenland maar wel 
dat ik ooit iets voor mezelf hoop beginnen.
We hebben we het ook over de vakantie en Mahdi verteld dat hij er erg veel zin in heeft en dat het gezellig gaat worden onderweg.

Volgende dag sta ik rond 9 uur op, als ik op mijn telefoon kijk zie ik een smsje van Mahdi met een heerlijk gevoel open ik het smsje :

Goeiemorgen mooierd ;-)
Lekker geslapen?
x

Ik stuur meteen terug: 

Ook een goeiemorgen !
Ik heb heerlijk geslapen en jij ?
Wat ga je vandaag allemaal doen ?


Mahdi: 
Ik heb redelijk geslapen, wou dat je in mijn armen lag  :frons: 
Ik ga zo mijn huis eens schoonmaken denk ik en daarna boodschappen doen.
En jij ?
x

Ik:
Ik ga heel even naar de stad, moet nog wat spulletjes kopen voor de vakantie
en daarna ga ik ook boodschappen doen met mn moeder.

Mahdi:
Ok.. hoe laat ga je naar de stad ? 
Zin om even te lunchen?

Ik:
ff checken wat mijn moeders plannen 
zijn en of ik alleen naar de stad kan.
Laat het je zo weten, ok?

Mahdi: 
Ok  :Smilie: 
x

----------


## leoni

wauw, wat spannend ga zo door meid ik ben al fan van je!

----------


## griezeltje

Schat, ik heb het je al zo vaak gezegd doe wat met je talent!!!!!
Want je bent echt heel goed! Maar ik ben ook helemaal in love door jou verhaal.

Maar hoe gaat het met je?

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo liefjes van mij. Hier een vervolgje:


*In de woonkamer* zitten Amin, moeder en Amira aan het ontbijt en druk te praten over de vakantie.
Moeder probeert Amin over te halen om dit jaar mee te gaan, maar hij geeft aan daar totaal geen zin in te hebben.
Ik groet iedereen vrolijk met goedemorgen en Amin kijkt me onderzoekend aan.

Ik: hoe is het met mijn grote broer die ik nooit zie ?
Amin: wees blij dat je me zo weinig ziet anders zou je leven een hel zijn.
Ik: what ever !
Amin: ben je al gestopt met werken bij die homo ?
Ik: doe ff normaal zeg.
Geen zin om hier verder over door te gaan, zeg ik snel tegen moeder dat ik de stad in ga om wat dingen te halen.
Moeder: en de boodschappen dan ?
Ik: dat kan Amira toch ook doen ?
Amira: Ikke ? moet ik soms alles doen in dit huis ??!
Moeder: en wat heb je nodig in de stad ? Je bent elke dag in de stad.
Ik: ik moet nog een kadootje kopen voor oma en tante Fatiha en heb nog wat spullen nodig.
Moeder: hmm, ok ga dan maar maar zorg dat je op tijd terug bent voor de boodschappen.

Ik spring snel van tafel voordat Amin iets kan zeggen en moeder van gedachte doet veranderen.
Ik neem snel een douche, kleed me snel aan in een vrolijk gekleurde zomerjurkje dat over mijn knie valt, slippers erbij en een dun vestje. Snel weer wat mascara op en mousse in mijn haar. En loop snel de deur uit.
Eenmaal buiten besluit ik Mahdi te bellen.

Mahdi: H hallo.
Ik: uhm hoi.
Mahdi: alles goed ?
Ik: ja hoor, ik wilde alleen ff zeggen dat ik nu de stad in ga, maar ik kan niet lang wegblijven.
Mahdi: ok, ik ben nog wel even bezig hier eigenlijk en heb net mijn boodschappen maar besteld dus moet er nog wel even voor thuis blijven...
Ik: oh ok, nou dan ga ik gewoon ff de stad in.
Mahdi: neeehee ik wil je zien Laila.

Dan valt er een stilte ....

Mahdi: kom je hierheen ? dan zorg ik voor een overheerlijke lunch ? 
Ik: uhm, weet het niet hoor Mahdi..
Mahdi: vertrouw me Layla..
Ik: nee nee dat is het niet, ik....uhm... 
Mahdi: vertrouw me Layla.
Ik: uhm ok, waar moet ik heen ?

Mahdi geeft me het adres en gezien het niet ver van het centrum vandaan is ben ik er in 10 min.
Eenmaal aangekomen sta ik voor een mooi groot appartementen complex met alleen maar glas. 
Een heel mooi complex met prahtige uitzicht over de maas, wouw !
Ik bel aan en Mahdi doet meteen open. Ik moet naar de 30 verdieping met de lift en dan nummer 3.
Als ik uit de lift stap sta ik in een prachtige grote gang, op de grond ligt rode tapijt aan de grote bruine muur hangt een 
gigantisch grote spiegel en in de hoek staat een mooie tafel tegen een gebroken witte muur en 2 uitnodigende stoelen, ziet er erg gezellig uit. 
Ik loop de gang door naar nummer 3, de deur staat open... uhm wat nu ? Ik besluit aan te bellen.
Mahdi komt aanlopen en zegt: kom binnen, ik had de deur al open gezet.
Ik loop naar binnen en sta meteen in een gigantische grote woonkamer helemaal omringd met glas ( ramen ). De woonkamer is super mooi 
ingericht, een mooie, grote grijze bank, mooie salontafel, Een grote eettafel, wat details in het appeltjes groen en zilver. 
Mahdi geeft me een kus op mn hand en trekt me mee naar binnen. Ik loop meteen naar het grote raampartij.

Ik: Jeetje wat woon jij geweldig zeg.
Mahdi: ja he, ik ben er ook wel blij mee. Je ziet er weer oogverblindend uit.
Ik kijk naar de grond en zeg, jij ook.
Mahdi lacht en zegt.. vind je ? hahah
Ik durf niets meer te zeggen en voel dat ik bloos.
Mahdi: wat wil je drinken ?
Ik: een colaatje ofzo...

----------


## hanniegirl

hey hou ons niet langer in spannig
please 
hanniegirl

----------


## Asma K

heyyy this weer een prachtig vervolg zegggg!!!
echt ik heb er bijna geen woorden voor, ga gauw verder meidddd, je doet
het supper goeddddd......groetjesss

----------


## Mama_to_be

Hey meid,
Wou je even laten weten dat je een prettige schrijfstijl hebt om te lezen. Ga gauw verder, Inshallah.
 :love:

----------


## TheMiracle

Ey Soraya

netjes hoor die verhalen
maar 1 vraagje ben jij toevallig die layla :P?

----------


## -Glimlach

mooi

----------


## mocro-meertje

Mooi verhaal :Iluvu: 
Ga zo door!!

----------


## griezeltje

schat wanneer laat je weer wat van je horen, ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat.

Dikke kus jou griezeltje

----------


## L4A

Ik heb 2 uur geleden het verhaal uitgeprint, en gelezen op mijn werk samen met een collega. We genoten er alle twee van  :Smilie: . 

Het is inmiddel al een hele lange tijd geleden dat er gereageerd is, of dat er iemand nieuwschierig is naar de rest.... Wanneer komt de rest? 

Liefs.

----------


## Soraya26

Lieve Dames !!
Bedankt voor al jullie leuke reacties, het doet me onwijs goed om te weten dat het in de smaak valt. Hierbij een vervolg.

Dikke knuffel.


Mahdi: komt eraan mevrouw, ga lekker zitten.
Ik nestel me lekker op de grote bank en blader in een tijdschrift dat op tafel ligt... terwijl ik wegdroom. Dan komt Mahdi terug met 2 glazen cola
en ploft naast me op de bank.
Mahdi: heb je al trek ?
Op dat moment gaat de deur bel, Mahdi doet open en komt terug met 3 grote tassen van de Albert Heijn.
Mahdi: zo... we kunnen zo lekker gaan lunchen en geeft me een knipoog.
Als ik hem in de keuken hoor rommelen loop ik erheen en vraag of ik kan helpen.
Mahdi: nou ehh, als jij vast broodjes wilt smeren, ik heb allerlei beleg in koelkast en rijkt me een zak vol allerlei soorten broodjes aan.
Terwijl ik de broodjes smeer en heerlijk geniet van het uitzicht ( grote raampartij in de keuken ) , ruimt Mahdi de boodschappen in.
Als hij klaar is zet hij koffie op voor hem en een theetje voor mij, ik geniet van ieder moment en kan het gewoon niet geloven dat IK hier in de
keuken sta met een ongelovelijke leuke jongen broodjes te smeren om zo lekker samen te gaan lunchen.
Mahdi kookt nog eitjes, we maken een heerlijke salade, dekken gezellig de tafel... maar besluiten erna om lekker op de bank te gaan zitten
zodat we een filmpje erbij kunnen kijken.
Het valt me op dat we het helemaal niet over werk hebben maar gewoon lekker kletsen over ditjes en datjes... heerlijk !
Eenmaal op de bank komt Mahdi naast me zitten schenkt me een kop thee in en kijkt me met een zwoele blik aan, als ik zijn blik vang
verdrink ik in zijn ogen.
Ik: uhm, is er iets ?
Mahdi: uhm sorry... ik geniet gewoon van dit moment.
Bij het horen van die woorden voel ik mijn hart in mijn keel bonken... en krijg ik een warm gevoel van binnen dat ik nog niet ken.
Mahdi pakt een aantal dvdtjes uit de kast en geeft ze aan me om er een te kiezen. Ik weet niet goed wat ik moet kiezen, uiteindelijk
besluiten we naar The notebook te kijken... een romantische drama film.
Mahdi zet de film op en komt weer naast me zitten, we kijken naar de film en eten allebei een broodje. Ik ben blij dat we naar de film kijken 
tijdens het eten denk ik... hihihi, ik durf nooit te eten als er naar me gekeken wordt.
Als we ons buikje vol hebben gegeten vraagt Mahdi of ik wel lekker zit, ik knik gauw en hij trekt me naar hem toe.
Daar zit ik dan met mijn hoofd op zijn borst en zijn arm om mij heen. Ik geniet ervan en droom weg. Het voelt zo ongelovelijk goed, 
voor geen goud zou ik dit gevoel kwijt willen raken. Mahdi wroet heel voorzichtig door mijn haar en ik kan alleen maar hopen dat dit een 
eeuwigheid duurt. 
Als de film bijna afgelopen is realiseer ik me dat ik niet eens gekeken heb, ik zat in mijn eigen wereldje te genieten van het moment.
Mahdi zet de film uit en zegt: en wat vond je ervan.
Ik: ( shiiit ) uhm, jah interressante film, wel wat ik ervan verwacht had.
Mahdi: ja wel leuk in elkaar gezet.

We ruimen de tafel samen op en ik realiseer me dat ik nog naar de stad moet, ik kan moeilijk thuis komen zonder een tas met 
inkopen en het is al 16:00 uur. Ik vertel Mahdi dat ik weg moet en op dat moment gaat zijn telefoon. Hij kijkt naar het scherm 
en zijn vrolijke gezicht trekt weg. Hij kijkt me aan en gaat op 3 meter afstand staan.
Mahdi:
- Hoi
- Ja, ik ben thuis.
- Nu ?
- Ik bel je zo terug.
- Jaahaaa, ik bel je zo terug.

En hangt op... hmm, wat een raar gesprek.... wie zou dat zijn? Ik kan het natuurlijk moeilijk vragen.
Ik pak mijn tas en Mahdi loopt mee naar de deur.

Ik: bedankt voor de lunch
Mahdi: jij bedankt voor de fijne tijd, spreek ik je straks nog even ?
Ik: ja is goed.
Mahdi: veegt een krul uit mijn gezicht en geeft me een kus op mijn wang en blijft heel dicht bij mijn gezicht in mijn ogen kijken.
Ik krijg een warm gevoel van binnen en voel de adrenaline naar mijn kop stijgen... Mahdi raakt mijn gezicht aan met zijn hand, heel 
voorzichtig raken zijn lippen de mijne. Tot mijn grote verbazing beantwoorden mijn lippen zijn tedere kus automatisch .....

----------


## AJ.

Jongedame,ik beveel je om verder te schrijven!
Ik raak verslaafd :handbang:

----------


## griezeltje

Mooi vervolg lieverd ik was al bang dat je niet meer verder zou gaan.

AJ jij raakt verslaafd, ik BEN al verslaafd!!

----------


## Soraya26

AJ... oei een beveling kan ik niet afslaan ;-) hihihi.

Ik ben er weer hoor griezeltje van me, heb het alleen af en toe erg druk.

__________________________________________________ ____________________

Hierbij een klein vervolgje:

Oh Laila stop ! Stop meteen, dit kan niet. Ik duw voorzichtig Mahdi bij me vandaan. Hij stopt gelukkig meteen en kijkt me met 
een vragende blik aan. Mahdi: alles ok schat ?
Ik: uh ja, ik moet gaan.
Ik loop snel weg en Mahdi blijft verward staan.

Shit Layla, dit had je niet moeten toelaten. Ohhh wat zal hij wel niet van je denken, hoe kon je zo stom zijn om het toe te laten !
Ik kan mezelf wel voor de kop slaan, ik krijg ineens een heel naar gevoel erover. Ik had dit niet nu al in de planning staan, wilde
hem gewoon rustig leren kennen.
Ik loop snel naar de stad toe, koop bij de kruidvat een tas vol champoo, deo, cremetjes, hebbedingetjes voor onderweg naar Marokko,
wat pokket-romance boekjes... zo nu snel naar huis.
Thuis aangekomen staat moeder al te wachten om boodschappen te gaan doen, gelukkig vind ze het goed dat ik alleen de boodschappen 
ga halen want ik ben een beetje afwezig en heb totaal geen zin om gesprekken te gaan voeren ofzo. 
Aya belt en vraagt of ik zin heb om te komen helpen met wat koekjes maken voor als haar aanstaande morgen officieel haar hand komt vragen.
Ik kan wel wat afleiding gebruiken en stem toe. Aya's moeder zal dan mijn moeder bellen om door te geven.

Thuis kleed ik me snel om in een makkelijke joggingpak en ga naar Aya toe. 
Aya ziet er dolgelukkig uit, en ik ben blij voor haar maar ik kan het niet opbrengen om zo vrolijk te doen. 
Het is 20:00 uur en ik heb niets meer gehoord van Mahdi. Om 21:00 uur zijn we klaar met de koekjes bakken en ik 
besluit naar huis te gaan en in mijn bed te duiken en nergens meer aan te denken.
Thuis zit iedereen voor de buis met een kop koffie, ik probeer een vrolijke gezicht op te zetten zodat mijn ouders niet 
weer argwanend gaan doen. Gelukkig zijn ze een marokkaanse film aan het kijken die boeiend schijnt te zijn en kan ik lekker 
naar mn kamer toe. Ik trek mijn pyama aan en duik in bed met een boek om wat afleiding te hebben maar kan me niet concentreren.
Wat zal Mahdi nu doen ? Waarom heeft hij niet gebeld, hij zei dat hij me zou bellen. Heb ik hem afgeschrikt ? 
Ja wat had hij verwacht, die kus kwam totaal onverwacht en ook al zou ik niets anders willen dan de hele dag met hem zoenen 
en knuffelen, het hoort niet het kan gewoon niet ! Dat weet hij toch ook wel... hij wilde me toch leren kennen, we zijn nog niets 
voor elkaar verdomme !

bzzt bzzzzztttt .... 
Hey een smsje ?!! .................

----------


## firdeaus

nou nou dat was spannend, ik had lang niet wat gelezen maar heb weer alles ingehaald.

groetjes

----------


## L4A

_GE-WEL-DIG WEER! Kan niet wachten tot het volgende stuk.... Wel eens aan t schrijven van een boek gedacht?_

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Oepaaaaaaaa!!!
SupperDeSupperDeSupperMoooooiiii
Ga Vooral Door!
Wat me wel stoort is dat het vervolgjj altijd laat komt UPPPPPP!!

Xx Nieuwe Enthousiaste Fannetjeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

---Xx---

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

UPPPP,,

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Oepaaa

Kwil Dat Je Reageert!!!

Xx

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Uppppppppppupppppppppuppppppp
Upppupppuppppupppppuppppupppuupppuuuppp

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Upsakee!
Upsakee'
Upsakee"
Upsakee)
Upsakee-

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Upii
Upii
Upii
Oepii
Oepii

Xx-Me

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Oepaaaaaa
Oep

-Xx-Xx-Me-

----------


## griezeltje

ik doe ook met je mee kom op schatje UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## AJ.

Aaaaaaaaaaaah!!
Ik eis het verhaal. :student: 
Nu meteen, dit heeft me TE lang geduurd, potverdriedubbeltjes en vijf dirham.
Jallah Move itt!!
( Pleaseeeeeeee?)
Overduidelijke verslavingsverschijnselen, lijkt je dat ook niet? :maf3:

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo lieve dames !!
Sorry heb het momenteel ff druk maar probeer echt mijn best te doen om niet te lang weg te blijven. Hierbij een klein vervolgje, zal snel verder gaan.

-x-


bzzt bzzzzztttt .... 
Hey een smsje ?!! .................

Ik open snel het smsje, oh... het is van Aya.
Aya: bedankt voor het helpen schat, ik ben zoooo zenuwachtig voor morgen. Slaap lekker vast. Boesa!

Teleurgesteld staar ik naar mijn telefoon, met een zucht stop ik mijn telefoon onder mijn kussen en ga liggen.
Volgende ochtend is het eerste wat ik doe op mijn telefoon kijken maar ik heb helemaal niets gemist.
Waarom laat Mahdi niets van zich horen ? Zal ik een smsje sturen ?
Ik besluit een smsje te sturen, ik kan de spanning niet langer aan.

Goedemorgen  :Smilie: 
Lekker geslapen ? 

Hmm, het is 8 uur hij zal wel nog niet wakker zijn. Ik besluit lekker het ontbijt te gaan maken als 
afleiding. Thuis is het nog stil, iedereen slaapt nog. 
Ik pak een zak meel, gist en alles wat ik nodig heb om marokkaanse pannekoeken te maken.
Een uur later heb ik de tafel in de woonkamer gedekt en hoor ik mn ouders hun ochtend gebed doen.
Moeder komt nieuwsgierig de slaapkamer uit als ze de geur van de pannekoeken ruikt, ze kijkt me onderzoekend
aan als ze ziet dat ik de ontbijt helemaal verzorgd heb. 
Ik: goeiemorgen, koffie of thee.
Moeder: sinds wanneer maak jij ontbijt ?
Ik: oh ik was vroeg wakker en dacht ik doe het vast 
Moeder: hmm, en schenkt zichzelf een kopje thee in.
Vader schuift ook aan en stilletjes zitten we daar aan de ontbijt tafel. Ik krijg nauwelijks wat door mijn keel... mijn gedachten
zitten bij Mahdi.

12:00 uur -- nog steeds niets van Mahdi.
14:00 uur nog steeds niet....

Nu weet ik wel zeker dat er iets aan de hand is... 
Ik besluit nog 1 smsje te sturen:

Is er iets Mahdi of heb je mijn smsje niet ontvangen?

----------


## Kreejzie!

Ik heb me speciaal geregistreerd op Maroc.nl om jou te zeggen : JOUW VERHAAL IS GEWELDIG UP UP UP UP UP UP

----------


## Soraya26

WOW KREEZJIE, meen je dat nou ?
Ik voel me echt vereerd !!!

Hierbij een vervolgje voor jou en de dames.
Knuffeltjes van mij.




Nu weet ik wel zeker dat er iets aan de hand is... 
Ik besluit nog 1 smsje te sturen:

Is er iets Mahdi of heb je mijn smsje niet ontvangen?

Stilletjes blijf ik naar mijn telefoon staren maar er gebeurt helemaal niets.
Om 15:00 uur ga ik naar Aya toe zoals afgesproken. Ze ziet er prachtig uit in haar marokkaanse Kaftan, haar haar in een halve staart en lichtjes opgemaakt.
Het ruikt al lekker naar eten in huis en alles ziet er super uit. 
Ik ben super blij voor Aya ze straalt helemaal en ik probeer mijn verwarring mbt Mahdi te 
verbergen. 
Aya neemt me mee naar haar kamer en kijkt me ineens indringend aan.

Aya: Zo Lay... ga je me nog vertellen wat er is of moet ik het eruit slaan.
Ik kan Aya wel omhelzen en in tranen uitbarsten bij het horen van deze woorden, typisch Aya ze weet precies wanneer er wat aan de hand is en ze draait er dan ook niet omheen. Daarom zijn we dikke vriendinnen geworden waarschijnlijk...

Ik: niets lieverd, bereid je nou maar lekker voor.
Aya: Lay... kom op vertel, wat is er met Mahdi gebeurd ? Ik had gisteren al door dat er wat speelde maar wilde niet meteen vragen.
Ik: Ok... 
Ik vertel Aya wat er aan de hand is en ze trekt een wenkbrauw omhoog... 
Aya: hmm, beetje vaag maar volgens mij is er niets aan de hand. Hij zal wel weer gezeik op zn zaak hebben waar hij zich op gestort heeft ofzo.
Ik: Aya !!! Het is zondag.
Aya: bel hem dan even.
Ik: noway !!! Ik heb al een sms gestuurd rond 2 uur vanmiddag.
Aya: ok laten we hem de tijd tot vanavond geven en dan kijken wat we hiermee doen.
Ik: ok, nou laten we opschieten, wat kan ik doen ?

We lopen naar de keuken waar ik Aya's moeder, tante en nicht groet, we vullen de borden met koek en zetten ze vast neer, we wassen het fruit vast etc

Om stipt 17:00 uur gaat de bel en stromen de gasten binnen, Aya en ik blijven in de keuken staan. 
Aya is helemaal zenuwachtig en ik probeer haar te kalmeren maar zou nu niet in haar schoenen willen staan... ik hoor heel veel mensen binnen komen.
Die zullen haar straks allemaal keuren met hun doordringende blikken.
Als ze zitten komt de moeder van Aya naar de keuken en zegt dat we vast water moeten koken voor de thee, de tante en nicht van Aya hebben zich gemeng onder
de gasten. Snel zetten we water op en horen ineens iemand zeggen en waar is de bruid ? Aya knijpt in mijn hand en ik zeg haar dat alles goed komt. 
Dan wordt Aya geroepen door haar moeder, we werken snel haar haar een beetje bij en dan lopen we samen naar de woonkamer, ik laat Aya een stuk voor gaan als we bij de woonkamer zijn zodat er geen verwarring onstaat maar om haar toch enigszins te steunen ga ik mee. 
Aya groet iedereen met de gebruikelijke kusjes en ik volg haar. Iedereen bekijkt haar van top tot teen. We gaan samen zitten en haar schoonmoeder vraagt 
in het berbers hoe het gaat waar Aya heel verlegen labas, hamdollah op antwoord.
Aya blijft zitten en haar tante, nicht en ik lopen naar de keuken om thee te zetten en de koekjes en nootjes vast op tafel te zetten. 
Er wordt veel gesproken en gelachen in de woonkamer, vooral door de schoonfamilie van Aya onderling.
Als de thee op tafel staat loop ik ff naar mijn tas in de keuken om mijn telefoon te checken..... niets, nada, nopes ! Ik geef het op !!! Mahdi bekijkt het maar,
ik loop mezelf hier gek te maken. 
Ik gooi mn telefoon terug in mijn tas en loop weg, maar besluit mn telefoon toch maar bij me te houden... uhm gewoon voor als mijn moeder belt ofzo hoor.
Na veel geklets wordt het eten om 21: 00 uur opgediend, eten voor de mannen wordt opgehaald door Aya's vader en oom omdat de mannen bij haar oom thuis zitten een straat verderop
Na het eten komt de koffie en thee weer, ik zit samen met Aya's nicht bij de deur een beetje te kletsen terwijl Aya zich gemengd heeft bij de zussen en nichten
van haar toekomstige. Het ziet er gezellig uit en ik heb het idee dat het wel klikt tussen de families. 
Zou het klikken tussen mij en Alatif.. uhhh ik bedoel Latifa de zus van Mahdi... de keer dat ik haar gezien heb ging het niet goed, ze deed zo uit de hoogte!
Oh Layla waar ga je heen met je gedachte, Mahdi smst je niet eens meer terug en jij zit te denken aan of het zou klikken met zijn zus...
Ik pak mijn telefoon uit mijn zak en zie ineens dat ik een smsje heb................. 
mijn hart gaat tekeer.............

----------


## sgatke

_mooi verhaal meid, ga snel door 
en btw gaat 't verhaal over jou als ik vragen mag?

groetjes, een nieuwe fan_

----------


## sgatke

_upupup_

----------


## sgatke

_upp_

----------


## sgatke

_nog steeds niets? jammer ! 

upup_

----------


## Soraya26

Bedankt voor het Uppen Sgatske, hier een vervolg:

Snel open ik het smsje, het is van Mahdi: " kan ik je even bellen ?" 
Shit shit shit... ik kan nu natuurlijk niet praten, het staat ook raar als ik nu wegloop of kan ik even in de keuken gaan staan?
Nee dan kan ik niet op mijn gemak praten. Ik stuur hem wel een smsje terug: " Ik kan momenteel niet praten, kan het straks ?" 
Mahdi antwoord meteen terug: " ok, ik zie en spreek je anders morgen wel. Veel plezier nog. " 

Huh ? Waarom nou morgen ???? Verdomme hij kan toch wel ff wachten tot straks, ik weiger nog langer in spanning te zitten.
Ik sms meteen terug: "is er iets Mahdi ?"

Mahdi: nee hoor, hoezo ?
Ik: vroeg het me gewoon af omdat ik niets van meer van je had gehoord.
Mahdi: sorry, had even het een en ander aan mijn hoofd maar dat ikomt wel goed.

Ik: ok.
Mahdi: ik zie je morgen op werk
Ik: slaap lekker.

Volgende dag sta ik tijdig op, deze week nog 2 daagjes werken en dan rest van de week thuis voorbereiden op de vakantie gezien we vrijdag laat al gaan rijden.
Op werk aangekomen zie ik dat het nog donker is in het kantoortje van Mahdi, hij is er dus nog niet.
Ik neem plek achter mijn computer en Ester komt meteen naar me toe met een stapel vacturen. 
Ester: hoe was je weekend.
Ik: uhm goed, dank je zeg ik in de hoop dat ze weer weg gaat. Ik krijg maar geen hoogte van haar en laatste tijd heeft ze me vaak raar zitten aanstaren.
Ester: wat heb je gedaan in je weekend ?
Ik kijk haar nu aan: ik ben voornamelijk bij een vriendin geweest, en jij Ester ?
Alsof ze al op die vraag hoopte zei ze: enige hoogte punt was bij Mahdi thuis, wat een geweldige huis heeft hij.

Is ze bij hem thuis geweest ??? wanneer ? waarom ?? Vast iets met werk te maken, ik moet nu natuurlijk niet laten merken
dat ik er ook geweest ben.

Ik: O, ok.
Ester: Heb jij zijn huis gezien ? 
Ik: nee, waar zou ik die moeten zien. Maar was er weer iets naars wat werk betreft ?
Ester: oh nee hoor, zijn vriendin was jarig en ze hebben het weer eens groot gevierd. Het is een vriendin van me...
Ik: zijn vriendin ?
Ester: ja, nou eigenlijk zijn verloofde.

Alsof ze mijn hart uit mijn lijf gerukt heeft en voor mijn gezicht in stukjes aan het snijden is staart ze me aan wachtend op een reactie.
Ik slik en zeg gauw: bedankt voor de vacturen en draai me om naar mijn scherm.
Ik krijg geen lucht meer !!!
Ik moet hier weg, snel weg, WEG WEG !!!

----------


## sgatke

_mooi vervolg meid , ga snel snel snel doooooor !!_

----------


## sgatke

_upupupupup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## griezeltje

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah schatje heb jou en je vervolgjes gemist t doet me goed om te zien dat je weer plaatst kus je grootste fan

----------


## sgatke

_upupup_

----------


## anonymous88

neee... pleaseeee wil je doorschrijven  :frons: 

al die halve verhalen hier op het forum... word er depressief van..

----------


## sgatke

_upupupupupupu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Soraya26

Hallo lieverdjes !! Hierbij een vervolg:

Ik kan natuurlijk niet zomaar weg, dan weet die trut natuurlijk meteen wat er aan de hand is...
Ik besluit even naar buiten te gaan, even frisse lucht happen.
Als ik bij de liften sta voel ik de tranen in mijn ogen prikken, oh nee ik mag niet gaan huilen, niet hier... verdomme Layla niet aan denken, niet nu !
Achter gaat het belletje van de lift, ik neem snel een hap lucht om mijn tranen de bedwingen en draai me om.
Mahdi komt de lift uitlopen...
Mahdi kijkt me aan met een glimlach: hoi schat.
Ik: hoi. En wil zo snel mogelijk de lift in.
Mahdi houdt me tegen en kijkt me onderzoekend aan. 
Mahdi: Wat is er Layla ??
Ik: niets.
Mahdi: waar ga je heen.
Ik voel de tranen weer erg in mijn ogen branden en kijk snel weg.
Ik: Uhm........ ik ga ff een broodje halen.
Mahdi: Layla wat is er nou ??
Ik: Niets, helemaal niets, laat me met rust !!!
En loop snel weg.

Mahdi blijft verstijfd staan. 

Ik besluit een paar afdelingen lager eruit te gaan en naar het toilet te gaan zodat ik mijn tranen de vrije loop kan laten.
Op toilet doe ik de deur op slot en zak in elkaar. Waarom overkomt mij dit nou weer, waarom doet het weer zoveel pijn !
Waarom ben ik erin getrapt, waarom heb ik mezelf erin laten trappen ?!

Als ik op mijn horloge kijk zie ik dat ik al een half uur weg ben, ik moet maar gauw terug.
Ik loop het toilethokje uit, gelukkig is er niemand. Ik was mijn gezicht. Wacht even totdat mijn rode ogen en rode plekken 
op mijn gezicht weg zijn en ga terug.

Als ik binnenloop kijkt Ester me onderzoekend aan. Ik kijk strak terug en haal mijn wenkbrauwen op zo van wat moet je ??
Ze kijkt gauw weg en het liefst geef ik haar een mep!!!

Ik loop naar mijn bureau maar kan me niet concentreren, ik kan hier niet langer zijn. Het idee dat die klootzak zo dichtbij is 
benauwt me, ik wil hem nooit meer zien of horen.
Ik besluit een mail te sturen naar Aya. Als ik mijn mailbox open zie ik dat een mail heb van Mahdi.

Layla,

Wat is er aan de hand ?
Kom je even naar mijn kantoortje, we moeten praten.
Zie je zo.

Mahdi.

Ik stuur een mail terug:

Mahdi,

Daar heb ik op moment geen zin in.
Ik ga ook zo naar huis.

Layla.

Voor ik het weet staat Mahdi achter me.
Layla: kan ik je even spreken ( zegt hij op zakelijke toon ).

Shit !! iedereen kijkt naar ons, ik kan nu moeilijk nee zeggen.
Ik sta op en loop mee naar zijn kantoor.
We gaan zitten en Mahdi kijkt me strak aan.
Mahdi: Zo vertel nou eens wat er aan de hand is en nou eens een keer heel duidelijk!
Ik kijk hem niet aan en krijg er geen woord uit.
Mahdi: Layla ??
Ik: er is niets, ik voel me niet zo lekker en wil gewoon naar huis. 

Ik zie aan Mahdi dat hij niet goed weet wat hij moet doen. Ik sta op en loop weg.
Ik loop naar mijn bureau, sluit alles af, pak mijn spullen en loop weg. Ik voel iedereens ogen in mijn rug 
prikken maar besluit gewoon weg te lopen.

Buiten bel ik Aya en we spreken af wat te gaan drinken in de V&D.
Ik neem een bakje thee en zoek een rustig hoekje op.
Half uur later is Aya er, ik vertel haar wat er aan de hand is. Ik kan mijn tranen niet bedwingen en Aya troost me en zegt dat ik 
met Mahdi moet praten. En dat er vast een verklaring is van zijn kant.

Dan krijg ik een smsje van Mahdi:

Layla,
Waar ben je nu? Laten we afspreken.
Ik moet weten wat er aan de hand is? Is er iets thuis
of heeft het met mij te maken? Wat het ook is ik wil 
je graag helpen! Ik moet je spreken!

x

----------


## Soraya26

Ik zet mijn telefoon uit en gooi het terug in mijn tas. En besluit naar huis te gaan.. voel me te beroerd.
Niemand is thuis, ik ga naar mijn kamer en haal mijn Sex and the City box uit de kast. Als ik me rot voel vind ik het heerlijk om ernaar te kijken en 
helpt me mezelf een beetje te vergeten.
Helaas niet in dit geval, ik kan me absoluut niet concentreren op wat Carry, Miranda, Samantha etc zeggen of doen...

Ik pak mijn telefoon en besluit het even aan te zetten, de smsjes stomen binnen van Mahdi en ik krijg de melding dat hij 7 keer gebeld heeft.

5 smsjes:

1
Layla ???

2
Waarom antwoord je niet, laten we ajb 
even afspreken.

3
Zeg me dan iig of het met mij te maken heeft?
Dit moet haast wel want gisteravond deed je nog 
normaal over de telefoon en nu... nu snap ik er 
niets meer van. Wat heb ik gedaan ?

4
Waarom staat je telefoon nou uit ?
Bel me ajb terug.

5
Layla, ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen.
Ik maak me zorgen om je.
Ik hoop vandaag nog van je te horen...

Ik zet mijn telefoon weer uit en de tranen stromen weer.

Om 20:00 uur maakt Amira mij wakker, hey wakker worden, ben je ziek ofzo ?
Met moeite open ik mijn ogen en weet even niet waar ik ben.
Ik: uhh nee ben niet ziek, ben gewoon moe en heb hoofdpijn.
Amira: kom je eten?
Ik: ik heb geen trek.
Amira: ok...

Als ze weg is voel de pijn en verdriet weer opkomen. Wat moet ik nou...

Ik pak mijn telefoon weer zet het weer aan en het enige smsje dat ik heb is van Aya.

Heb je hem al gesproken? 
Wel doen hoor! Let me know.

Om 23:00 uur krijg ik nog een smsje van Mahdi:

Layla, laat svp wat van je horen. 
Ik voel me al hele dag rot en ik weet niet wat 
er aan de hand is.

Ik besluit iets terug te sturen:

Mahdi, wil je me ajb niet meer smsen of bellen.
Ik wens geen contact meer met je.

Meteen belt hij me, ik neem natuurlijk niet op.
Dan stuurt hij weer een sms:

Waarom Layla, wat heb ik in godsnaam gedaan ?

Ik besluit het eruit te gooien, die klootzak houdt zichzelf zogenaamd van de domme!

Ik:
Mahdi !
Wat heb je afgelopen weekend gedaan ? 
Waarom was je ook alweer niet bereikbaar ??

Mahdi:
Ik moest wat persoonlijke dingen oplossen.
Hoezo ?

Ik:
Persoonlijke dingen ? Met je verloofde bedoel je ?

Mahdi:
Hoe kom je daarbij ?

Ik:
Hoe lang wou je me voor de gek houden ?
Wat was jou doel ?

Mahdi:
Ik hou niemand voor de gek! 
Dit heb je van Ester zeker ? Ik moet je spreken, 
neem ajb op.

Ik: 
Doe geen moeite, ik wens geen contact meer met 
jou ! Jouw soort walg ik van, hoe durf je !

Mahdi:
Layla hou op, je weet niet eens hoe de vork in steel 
steekt en tot die tijd moet je geen conclusies trekken.

Ik gooi mijn telefoon weer uit en ga weer liggen, ik wil niet meer aan hem denken... nooit meer !

----------


## sgatke

*aub ga snel door !!!
ik wil niet zeiken, maar 't duurt zo lang voordat sommige hier een vervolg schrijven 
en denk wel dat jullie 't druk hebben
maar als je tijd hebt om te schrijven zou je dan aub meer vervolgjes willen plaatsen
topvervolgjes btw
upup*

----------


## s&y

Amaai heel mooi verhaal  :knipoog:

----------


## s&y

wanneer komt er een vervolg? HIHI

----------


## Soraya26

Ik gooi mijn telefoon weer uit en ga weer liggen, ik wil niet meer aan hem denken.


Volgende ochtend sta ik met een naar gevoel op. Ik loop naar de badkamer en geniet van de warme stralen water
op mijn lichaam. Kon het water Mahdi maar uit mijn gedachte wissen. Waarom voel ik me zo rot... het was eigenlijk 
nog helemaal niets. Ik had alleen nog maar mijn dromen erover maar toch doet het zoveel pijn.
Maar dan bedenk ik me ineens dat Mahdi niet verloofd kan zijn, als dat zo was dan hadden wij het toch ook wel 
geweten? Dan hadden zijn ouders het toch wel tegen mijn ouders gezegd, het is niet iets dat je verbergt voor de familie, toch ?
Ik spring uit de douche kleed me snel om en ga naar de woonkamer, waar alleen mijn moeder nog aan de ontbijttafel zit.
Ik moet een manier vinden om het mijn moeder te vragen, zij moet het weten.
Ik: Sbah el gair Jemma ( goeiemorgen mama ) 
Ma: sbah el gair, moet jij niet gaan werken ?
Ik: uhm, nee ik ben vrij vandaag.
Ma: mooi want we moeten nog het een en ander kopen voor onderweg.

Oh ja onderweg... shittt we gaan met Mahdi rijden natuurlijk, ohh shitt dat was ik helemaal vergeten!

Ik: uhm, halen we oom en tante alleen op of blijven een dagje rusten ?
Ma: Ik weet het nog niet, even kijken hoe laat we er zijn.
Ik: Rijdt Mahdi alleen mee ? Ik bedoel gaat zijn verloofde ook mee ?
Moeder kijkt me aan en zegt, verloofde ? Mahdi is niet verloofd. Zijn moeder vertelde me dat ze wel 
zat bruidjes voor hem op het oog heeft maar dat hij nog niet wil. 

Rest wat mijn moeder zegt hoor ik niet meer, hij is dus helemaal niet verloofd ! Waarom zei Ester dat ???
Maar hij heeft wel een vriendin, dat telefoontje van toen ik bij hem was ... dat rare telefoontje dat moet zij wel zijn geweest.
Wat moet ik nou, wil ik er wel het fijne van weten ? 

Ik ga naar mijn kamer en zet min telefoon weer aan, 3 oproepen gemist - 2 van Mahdi van vannacht en een van Aya van net.
Ik bel Aya meteen terug en vertel haar hoe de zaken ervoor staan.
Aya vindt dat ik met hem moet praten.

Maar ik wil niet met hem praten, ik wil gewoon heel graag weten hoe het zit, zonder met hem te praten!
Hey... ik kan hem thuis bellen, kijken of zij opneemt... maar ik heb zijn nummer niet... goudengids!
Ik zoek in het telefoonboek en ja hoor daar staat zijn huisnummer. Nee ik kan het niet doen...
Ik doe het toch ! Ik pak mijn telefoon zet telefoonherkenning uit en bel het nummer... het is half 10 dus
Mahdi is al op werk. De telefoon gaat over 1... 2 ... 3 ... 4 ... er neemt niemand op, net als ik wil ophangen 
krijg ik het antwoord apparaat: Alloha !!! dit is het antwoordapparaat van Linnie en Mahdi, wij zijn er op moment 
niet maar spreek een boodschap in en we bellen je snel terug.

De tranen rollen over mijn ogen, dit is het antwoordapparaat van Lina en Mahdi... dreunt door mijn hoofd!
Hoe kon hij, waarom ben ik erin getrapt... waarom heb ik mijn gevoelens de vrije loop gegeven.

Mijn moeder roept, ik veeg mijn tranen weg en loop naar de badkamer om mijn gezicht met koud water te wassen.
Mn ma wil naar de stad, ik kleed me om en bel Aya om haar het haar te vertellen.
Lina is een Marokkaanse naam zegt Aya... hmmm, woont hij dan samen met een marokkaanse zonder verlooft of getrouwd te zijn ?
Het doet er allemaal niet meer toe, ik wil niets meer met hem te maken hebben.

Ik ga met mijn ma naar de stad terwijl ik me rot voel en het me zoveel kracht en energie kost om het te verbergen voor mijn moeder.
Mijn telefoon heb ik thuis gelaten, ik denk niet dat Mahdi nog moeite zal doen maar wil niets meer in mijn buurt hebben dat me aan hem 
doet denken. 
Rond 16:00 uur zijn we thuis, ik help mijn moeder nog even in de keuken en ga dan naar mijn kamer. 
Ik ga voor mijn spiegel kijk ik dat ik zie er niet uit zie... mijn ogen zijn rood en heb kringen onder mijn ogen van het 
slecht slapen. Ik voel me uitgeput en ga even op bed liggen, met mijn kleren en schoenen nog aan val ik in slaap.
2 uur later wordt ik wakker van geluiden uit de woonkamer, ik hoor mijn vader uitbundig praten.
Dan hoor ik nog een mannenstem, dat moet mn broer Mo zijn. Ik stap uit bed en trek mijn schoenen uit.
In de spiegel zie ik dat mijn haar er niet uit ziet, ik lijk wel Tina Turner alleen haar stond het wel en mij totaal niet.
Ik gooi mijn haar in een staart en loop naar de woonkamer, een dikke knuffel kan ik wel gebruiken van Mo.
Maar het is Mo niet, ik blijf stokstijf staan... 
Dan zie ik dat alle ogen op mij gericht zijn, snel corrigeer ik mezelf.. ik zeg Salam oe Ailakoem en loop door 
naar de keuken. Wat doet hij hier ??? Wat doet Mahdi hier ! Hoe durft hij !!

----------


## Soraya26

Mijn moeder komt de keuken in, kijkt me verbaasd aan en zegt zet jij even thee.
Ik: kan Amira dat niet even doen, ik voel me niet zo lekker.
Ma: Amira is er nog niet dus schiet op.
Ik zet de thee en breng het naar de woonkamer, mijn vader staat op en zegt, ik ga even bidden ben zo terug.
Ik voel Mahdi's ogen in mijn prikken en dan zegt hij: Layla, hoe gaat het met je ?
Ik ( met mijn ogen strak op de theepot gericht) prima, dank je wel.

Op dat moment gaat de telefoon, mijn moeder staat op en loopt er naar toe. Shitt nu zijn we bijna alleen...
Mahdi maakt er natuurlijk meteen gebruik van.
Mahdi: Layla, wat is aan de hand ??
Ik kijk hem nu vel aan: niets! wat doe je hier?
Mahdi: je neemt niet en antwoord mijn smsjes niet daarom ben ik hier.
Ik: dat wil zeggen dat ik geen kontact met je wil dus probeer het nou niet op deze manier af te dwingen.
Mahdi: ik zal het net zo lang afdwingen totdat ik weet wat er aan de hand is.
Ik: je doet maar, voor mij ben je lucht Mahdi dus laat me met rust.
Mahdi: ik snap jou niet, ipv praten loop je weg.
Ik: ik weet al genoeg, praten heeft geen zin.
Mahdi: Wat weet jij ?? WAT weet jij Layla, wat weet jij van mij of van mijn leven ???
Ik: ik weet iig dat ik jou niet in mijn leven wil hebben, op geen enkele manier, hoor je me! OP GEEN ENKELE MANIER !!! zeg ik terwijl ik strak en fel in zijn grijs- blauwe 
ogen probeer te kijken.
Dit hou ik niet lang vol, ik voel dat mijn blik verzacht door zijn mooie vertrouwde ogen die nu verdrietig staan.

Mahdi: ok Layla...
Vader en moeder komen terug lopen, ik schenk de thee in.
Ze praten nog wat over hoe laat we vrijdag vertrekken. Ik sta op en loop naar mijn kamer.
Voel me nu nog beroerder... ik wou dat ik hem nooit meer hoefde te zien.

----------


## sgatke

*mooie vervolgjes, ga aub snel door!!
groetjes*

----------


## Soraya26

Donderavond komen mijn broers eten en helpen met de auto inladen want 05:00 uur in de ochtend vertrekken we.
Aya zie ik nog even omdat zij pas 1 week later vertrekken.
Amira en ik zoeken onze laatste prulletjes bij elkaar en gaan om 00:00 slapen om niet bekaf te zijn straks.
Ik doe geen oog dicht, straks zal ik Mahdi weer zien... ondanks dat het zo pril was allemaal mis ik hem heel erg.
Ik pas mijn telefoon en wis al zijn smsjes! Ik moet hem uit mijn hoofd zetten... 
Hoe zou die Lina eruit zien ? Ik heb geen foto's gezien in het appartement van Mahdi. 
Niet meer aan denken Layla, je gaat lekker op vakantie !!! Aya is er straks ook, lekker samen naar het strand en leuke dingen doen.

Om iets voor 5 maakt Amira mij wakker, ben ik toch even ingedommeld.
Ik neem supersnel een douche, doe mijn linnenbroek en shirtje aan en een vest erbij want het is nu nog fris, gympies eronder, mijn krullen in een losse staart, 
beetje mascara en klaar. Ik bekijk mezelf in de spiegel... ik zie er moe uit.
Ik pak mijn grote weekendtas met mijn persoonlijke spulletjes... Marocco here I come !!!

Amira ligt in de woonkamer op de bank met een warme kruik... oh jee is het weer zo ver...
Amira heeft altijd heel veel last van haar menstruatie, dus de 1e dag is ze altijd goed ziek. Moeder komt met een kruidendrankje en Amira 
gaat bijna over haar nek van de geur. 

Ik help met de laatste spulletjes naar de auto te brengen. Samen met mijn vader proberen we zoveel mogelijk onder de stoelen te stoppen.
Dan komt Mahdi ineens op ons aflopen.
Mahdi: Sbah el Ghair, en geeft ons een hand.
Ik stap in de auto en doe alsof ik druk ben met spulletjes plaatsen. Mahdi schenkt me ook geen aandacht en staat met vader te praten.
Ik bekijk hem en voel de pijn weer opkomen, hij ziet er goed uit in zijn spijkerbroek en witte vestje half open, mooi shirtje eronder en witte gympen.
Moeder en Amira komen naar beneden en vader sluit de deur.
Mahdi vraagt aan Amira wat er met haar is en met een rood kop zegt ze uhm niets bijzonders voel me niet zo lekker.
Amira stapt als eerst in de auto en gaat half liggen zodat er nog net plek is voor mij. Moeder geeft haar nog een kussentje en dekentje.
Mahdi zegt tegen mijn vader en moeder: Layla kan ook bij mij in de auto dan kan Amira lekker liggen totdat ze zich beter voelt.
Shittt Shit, wat zegt hij nou! Ik wil helemaal niet met hem in de auto!
Ik doe alsof ik het niet gehoord heb en stap snel in de wagen.
Ik: Amira kom maar met je hoofd op mijn schoot dan kun je je benen strekken. Moeder zegt nee laat haar, ga jij bij Mahdi in de auto
dan kan Amira goed liggen en heeft hij tenminste ook wat gezelschap. Vader knikt.... 
Waar blijt hunh strengheid en trots en cultuur als je het nodig hebt, hoe kunnen ze mij nou met een andere man in auto laten zitten!
Oke, hij is wel familie maar verre familie en en en ..... GRRR !!! Klootzak ziet zijn kans natuurlijk schoon, ik zeg geen woord tegen hem in de auto !

----------


## sgatke

*je maakt t wel spannend! ga snel door
topvervolg heb je gepost, groetjes*

----------


## aliah

Hoi Soraya 

Je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij. Super spannend ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat schrijven. Heb je ook nog andere verhalen geschreven die ik kan lezen?

Groetjes

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Haaii,Soraya
Leuk Verhaal!
Zou Je A.U.B Verder Willen Schrijven,Ik Zou Graag Vndg Nog Een Vervolg Lezen...

X

UUUPPPPP

----------


## Lipstick_Girl

Upppp!!
X

----------


## Lili-Mini

Wil je aub verder schrijven.???
Kan niet wachten op je vervolg:$

----------


## aliah

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp ppppppppp

----------


## redskins007

mooi verhaal

----------


## jamoela-jamila

kom er nog vervolg??????????????????

----------


## redskins007

het duurt wel erg lang maar ja geduld is een schone zaak ik ben benieuwd

----------


## oujdia-berkania

> *Op dit verhaal, "Als ik in de spiegel keek zag ik niemand... " , gelden auteursrechten !!!
> Alle rechten zijn voorbehouden aan de schrijfster van het verhaal "Als ik in de spiegel keek zag ik niemand... " 
> Niets uit dit verhaal mag worden verveelvoudigd, opgeslagen in een geautomatiseerd gegevensbestand, of openbaar gemaakt, in enige vorm of op enige wijze, hetzij elektronisch, mechanisch door fotokopien, opnamen of enige andere manier, zonder voorafgaande toestemming van de schrijfster.*
> 
> 
> Dit is een waargebeurd verhaal...
> Hoor graag van jou als lezer wat je ervan vindt en of ik door moet gaan gezien het de eerste keer is voor mij dat ik een verhaal schrijf 
> 
> *WAAR BEN JE GEWEEST ?*
> ...




schrijf verder  :Smilie:

----------


## jnk

je hebt een nieuwe fan erbij  :grote grijns:

----------


## Inasa

heel leuk meid.echt top,maar waar blijf je. :slaap:

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Alstublieft alstublieft ga verder met dat leuke, spannende verhaal.
toe nou alstublieft. wil graag de vervolg lezen ben erg benieuwd.
veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel groetjes jamila

----------


## ifrah91

*hoi ik ben je nieuw fan... ik heb me geregistered door invloed van deze verhaal...
egt heel leuk verhaal en ik verheug naar vervolg....WIL JE AUB HET AFMAKEN...
xxxx*

----------


## moitagna

Notificatie^6

----------


## Zinaa05

Ik zie dat je voor het laatst in juni vorigjaar geschreven heb en denk eerlyk gesegd dat er weer een verhaal niet afgemaakt word.erg jammer want dese nieuwe fan had graag een vervolg willen hebben.
Je heb het erg spannend gemaakt!
InchaAllah komt er nog een lang vervolg van jou verhaal.

Kyk ernaar uit!
Xxdikkeboesa van jou nieuwfan!(l)

----------


## imissyou

ik heb speciaal voor jou een account gemaakt , je moet echt verder schrijven.
het is zo spannend ! pleasee ga verder.  :frons:

----------


## Soraya26

Lieve Dames en nieuwe fans !

Ik ben hier idd een tijdje niet geweest maar dat komt omdat ik erg ziek ben geweest.
Het gaat op moment wat beter en ik zal mn best doen om dit verhaal af te maken, jullie zullen alleen wel wat geduld moeten hebben omdat alles mij erg veel energie kost op moment. Ik hoop inchaAllah dat ik jullie niet teleur zal stellen en wil jullie bedanken voor jullie lieve reacties. De dames die speciaal voor dit verhaal een account hebben aangemaakt geef ik bij deze een dikke kus !

Knuffeltjes voor iedereen en tot gauw inchaAllah.

----------


## moitagna

Nou meid wel snel verder schrijven hoor, ik ben er echt helemaal verslaaf aan.. Je kan echt goed schrijven.. XXX je nieuwe fan :love: 

P.S. veel beterschap

----------


## My Babylovee

Lieve Layla,

SEBHALA Ik maak de helft van dit verhaal mee..
Ik leef echt met je mee!
Ik heet Nacera,
en ben 21 jaar oud.
Het lijkt net alsof je een stukje uit mijn leven beschrijft het raakt me heel erg toen ik het las schoot er een hele rilling over me rug.
Ik zit nu echt nog steeds in een shok. Sinds gisteravond.
Om sommige stukjes moest ik huilen omdat ik zie dat niet alleen ik de pijn ervaar maar ook andere meiden.

Ik vind dat je dit verhaal heel mooi hebt gemaakt.
Ga alsjeblieft verder Schat ik vind het echt heel Supermooi! :jeweetog: 

Boessaa,
Nacera

----------


## xFatema

Beterschapp meidd, maar schrijf snel verderr !!

----------


## faartje

In 1 keer helemaal gelezen, ben zo benieuwd hoe het verder gaat.
hopelijk ben je beter en vind je de motivatie en puf nog om het af te maken
ben zo nieuwgierig. Super geschreven!!

----------


## AMSTERDAMSEOUJDIAA!

Wat een mooi verhaaall wnr volgt dr een vervolg ??????

----------

